# VMware Fusion ou Parallel ?



## Choan (31 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !
Avant de venir vous enquiquiner, je me suis documenter sur ces 2 solutions.
Hélas je n'en tire pas grand chose de concluant : 2 très bonnes applis assez similaires, proposant quasiment les même fonctionnalités etc...

Ce qui en ressort quand meme : 
-vmware fusion moins lourd mais moins complet ( enfin la plupart des test date des version béta, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de la version 1.1.1 ) 
-Parallel plus lourd, plus de bug, mais plus abouti...

Je préfère venir vous voir directement plutot que de continuer à lire des test et des avis périmés depuis longtemps avec les nouvelles versions qui sortent...
Avant je de choisir une appli et de tester par moi même j'aimerai avoir vos avis selon mes critères  :

-je ne compte pas jouer sur la machine virtuel, j'ai déja une partition bootcamp.
-Je vais l'utilser seulement et uniquement pour les appli de poker ( room, tracker etc...)
C'est léger.
-donc il faudrait que la machine virtuel  soit tres rapide, sans (ou tres peu) de plantage, et légére.
-je souhaiterai aussi pouvoir lancer mes appli windows directement depuis le dossier applications du mac, ou du dock (possible?) ou quelque chose de similaire, qui démarrerai automatiquement windows.
-Il faudrait que la machine soit totalement transparent, comme si j'utilisais les appli sous mac. Le mode cohérence de parallel me parait parfait, sur vmware est aussi performant?
-Et derniere chose, ça serait parfait si la machine virtuel ne tourne pas en permanence mais seulement quand je le choisis ( démarrage des applis de poker, etc. ) 

Selon mes critères donc quel serait le meilleur choix pour moi ?
Peut etre que crossover pourrait même etre suffisant ? 

Merci pour votre patience


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2008)

Perso, j'utilise VMware Fusion depuis l'été 2007, et il est vraiment excellent.

J'ai installé Windows XP via bootcamp, et Fusion est capable (tout comme son concurrent) de virtualiser la partition bootcamp.

Comme cela, selon le type de logiciels, on peut lancer Windows soit en redémarrant sur la partition bootcamp, soit en virtualisant cette dernière via Fusion.

Fusion permet sans problème d'effectuer tout ce que tu comptes faire. De plus, il n'existe qu'une seule version de Fusion, qui est multilingue. Il faudrait un forum francophone.

L'équivalent de Cohérence s'appelle Unity.

Bref, j'en suis très content.

Un bémol cependant; l'aide intégrée est insuffisante, je trouve. Et pour trouver de l'aide il faut aller sur le forum de VMware, en anglais uniquement.


Crossover est un logiciel différent; il permet de faire tourner quelques logiciels PC sans installer Windows. Très cher pour pas grand chose...


----------



## Choan (1 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ton temoignage  
De l'aide ? Le logiciel est vraiment compliqué à utiliser ?
Tu as fusion pour quelle type d'utilisation ?

Tu notes des performances en baisse sur ton mac ? Est il sujet au plantage (sous mac ou windows) ou au contraire il est stable ?

Merci  

PS : il parait que même avec une machine virtuel, windows est plus stable que sur pc ! (vrai?) lol!


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai la dernière version de Parallels Desktop 3 la build 5584 pour Leopard. J'ai Paralllels en français et donc j'ai également une aide en français qui est très bien faite et très claire.

J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avant de changer de machine -MacBook Pro- et de choisir Parallels après avoir lu un essai sur SVMMac.
Mon SE est XP Pro et j'ai mis à jour Office 2000 en Office 2007.
Tout marche parfaitement bien et c'est très rapide. Il n' y a aucun bug.

Le logiciel est très simple à utiliser. Pour l'utilsation que tu veux en faire -les appli de poker ( room, tracker etc...)- Parallels me semble vraiment tout indiqué. Je joue très régulièrement au Scrabble. 

Je n'utilise pas encore BootCamp puisque j'ai X-Plane et que j'utilise la version pour Mac. 
"Prise en charge étendue de Boot Camp 
Si vous possédez déjà Boot Camp avec une partition Windows XP ou Windows Vista, il n'est pas nécessaire de réinstaller Windows sur la machine virtuelle. Une machine virtuelle qui utilisera la 
partition Boot Camp comme disque dur sera automatiquement créée pendant l'installation de Parallels Desktop. Vous pouvez utiliser la partition Boot Camp depuis cette machine virtuelle et Boot Camp." Aide de Parallels Dektop 3  

"Amélioration des performances de Coherence 
Désormais, Coherence Tools intègre un SE invité et des applications Mac OS X plus en profondeur :  
 les systèmes de fichiers Windows sont accessibles à partir de Mac OS X et inversement. 
 Les associations de fichiers en transparence dans les deux systèmes vous permettent d'ouvrir des fichiers Windows dans des applications Mac OS X et des fichiers Mac OS X dans des applications Windows. 
 Les mêmes navigateur et client de messagerie par défaut peuvent être utilisés dans les deux systèmes. 
 Le Dock affiche les icônes des applications Windows et Mac OS X.  
Le mode Coherence est disponible uniquement pour les systèmes dexploitation invités Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista."
Aide de Parallels Dektop 3 

Je suis très content de mon achat et te le recommande chaudement.
Je n'ai jamais eu de plantage quelconque. J'ai Leopard que je te recommande également.
C'est très stable. J'utilise tous mes périphériques sous Windows et celà marche exactement comme sur un PC.


----------



## divoli (1 Avril 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Merci pour ton temoignage
> De l'aide ? Le logiciel est vraiment compliqué à utiliser ?
> Tu as fusion pour quelle type d'utilisation ?
> 
> ...



J'ai commencé par installer Windows via bootcamp, pour faire fonctionner quatre logiciels très spécifiques pour mon travail (que l'on ne trouve pas dans le commerce, et que le fournisseurs ne développent que pour Windows). Deux ne fonctionnent qu'avec Windows en natif (à cause de l'environnement 3D), les deux autres pouvant être virtualisés. Ce qui m'a amené à installer Fusion et à virtualiser.
Je peux désormais également faire fonctionner des logiciels culturels en virtuel, qui n'existent que sur Windows (j'en ai concernant les plantes et les champignons).
Mieux, j'ai pu regarder des films sur des sites de VOD (qui exigent quasiment tous Windows) avec Fusion, chose que je n'aurais pas cru possible.
J'ai également utilisé Fusion pour m'initier aux distributions Linux.

Etant données les utilisations restreintes que tu comptes en faire, je pense que tu peux installer Windows directement via Fusion, sans créer de partition Windows avec bootcamp.

Mais attention, les solutions de virtualisation (Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion) gèrent très mal les effets 3D. D'où l'intérêt d'installer Windows via bootcamp et virtualiser la partition bootcamp, selon que les logiciels demandent de la 3D ou non.


Fusion est trop simple, les réglages sont minimalistes, tout comme l'aide intégrée, ce qui peut déstabiliser au début. En fait, il est très facile à utiliser.


VMware Fusion est très stable. Par trois fois, le fichier d'accès à la partition bootcamp a été corrompu, mais c'est sans conséquence, il suffit de le jeter et de relancer Fusion qui en créé un autre. Sinon, pas de souci, Fusion est très fiable. De plus, VMware est le leader mondial de la virtualisation, ce qui donne certaines garanties.

Attention, que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware Fusion, virtualiser demande énormément de mémoire vive, 2 Go étant le strict minimum.

Tu peux aller lire cet excellent article relativement récent, et lire les réactions des intervenants.
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/126996/parallels-desktop-vs-vmware-fusion/1

A noter que désormais, toutes les versions de Vista sont virtualisables, Microsoft l'autorisant...


----------



## Choan (1 Avril 2008)

Merci ! merci de vos réponses.

C'est des paragraphes comme celui ci :


> Unity et Coherence sont entièrement personnalisables. Il est possible par exemple de masquer la barre Démarrer si on le souhaite. Dans la pratique, Unity est mieux optimisé que Coherence. Avec ce dernier, le déplacement d&#8217;une fenêtre Windows a souvent du mal à suivre le pointeur de la souris alors que sous VMWare, tout est plus fluide.


Qui me font pencher pour fusion. Il utilise parait il moins de CPU aussi.
Si en plus il est simple à utiliser ... 

Bref mon choix va donc se porter sur vmware.

Quand est il du démarrage et de l'extinction de la machine virtuel ?
Si on ferme les applis windows est ce qu'elle se met en veille ? donc ne pompe plus sur le mac, et quand on ouvre à nouveau une appli windows elle se relance rapidement ?

Pour moi bootcamp reste quand meme essentiel puisque je compte jouer à quelques jeux. Donc pour la 3D avec la machine virtuel je m'en fous un peu.
Combien pèse l'install de fusion ? Si il utilise windows qui est sur bootcamp il n'installe rien en rapport avec windows? Ca doit etre leger alors non?

Merci


----------



## divoli (1 Avril 2008)

Tu peux laisser la machine virtuelle "ouverte", si tu ne soliicites plus Windows ce dernier se met en veille, puis se réactive rapidement lorsque tu as besoin d'une appli PC. L'utilisation de Windows en virtuel, tout comme sa mise-en-veille, ne ralentit pas le Mac, mais dans tous les cas de la mémoire vive est alors "bloquée" pour le fonctionnement de VMware et Windows, et ne sera (partiellement) libérée qu'à la fermeture de Windows et de VMware. Je pense que le fonctionnement est identique avec Parallels.

D'où l'intérêt d'avoir un maximum de ram. 

A noter que Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion sont disponibles en démo.

Ce qui complique les choses avec Parallels, c'est qu'il existe en versions différentes, avec des licences distinctes, la version française étant toujours à la traine.

Alors que VMware Fusion n'existe qu'en une seule version, multilingue. Tous les utilisateurs sont traités équitablement.


----------



## divoli (1 Avril 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Pour moi bootcamp reste quand meme essentiel puisque je compte jouer à quelques jeux. Donc pour la 3D avec la machine virtuel je m'en fous un peu.
> Combien pèse l'install de fusion ? Si il utilise windows qui est sur bootcamp il n'installe rien en rapport avec windows? Ca doit etre leger alors non?
> 
> Merci



Actuellement je ne peux pas te répondre concernant la poids de l'install (je n'ai pas mon MBP sous la main), mais ce n'est pas énorme.

Oui, dans tous les cas il faut installer les _VMware Tools_, qui permettent la gestion de Windows par Fusion...

Ils sont nécessaire aussi pour l'activation de Windows...


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2008)

Après avoir essayé les deux, je suis plutôt pour VMWare, produit bien fini, et surtout une boite qui a un sacré bagage dans ce domaine.

Ensuite on est pas obligé d'attendre longtemps pour avoir une mise à jour en français car il n'y a qu'une seule version.

Par contre je n'utilise pas de partition bootcamp.


----------



## divoli (1 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ensuite on est pas obligé d'attendre longtemps pour avoir une mise à jour en français car il n'y a qu'une seule version.



Oui. Malgré les qualités que l'on peut trouver à Parallels Desktop, cet aspect est pour moi particulièrement rédhibitoire (ce d'autant plus qu'il est également lié à des licences distinctes). Cela donne le sentiment que les utilisateurs francophones sont considérés comme des clients de deuxième ordre, qui passent après les autres...


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> De plus, il n'existe qu'une seule version de Fusion, qui est multilingue. Il faudrait un forum francophone.
> Un bémol cependant; l'aide intégrée est insuffisante, je trouve. Et pour trouver de l'aide il faut aller sur le forum de VMware, en anglais uniquement.



Je suis très content de ma version de Parallels Desktop 3 en français.
Contrairement à VMware, l'aide intégrée est très complète, très claire. Pas  de forums en anglais tout est en français pour celui qui achète le logiciel. 



divoli a dit:


> J'ai également utilisé Fusion pour m'initier aux distributions Linux.
> Mais attention, les solutions de virtualisation (Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion) gèrent très mal les effets 3D. D'où l'intérêt d'installer Windows via bootcamp et virtualiser la partition bootcamp, selon que les logiciels demandent de la 3D ou non.



Voilà les Linux pris en charge par Parallels :
 Red Hat® Enterprise Linux 5, 4, 3  
 Red Hat® Linux 9, 8, 7.3 
 Debian® Linux 4.0, 3.1 
 Fedora Core Linux 6, 5, 4, 3 
 SUSE® Linux 10.2, 10.1, 10.0, 9.3, 9.2, 9.1, 9.0 
 Mandrake Linux 10.1, 10, 9.2 
 Mandriva Linux 2007 
 Ubuntu® Linux 7.04, 6.10, 6.06, 5.04 
 Xandros Busines 4.0 
 CentOS 5 

Voici les jeux et les appli 3 D permises avec Parallels :

http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/features/3d/



divoli a dit:


> Fusion est trop simple, les réglages sont minimalistes, tout comme l'aide intégrée, ce qui peut déstabiliser au début. En fait, il est très facile à utiliser.



Parallels est très simple à installer et très simple à utiliser. Mais l'aide en français est là en cas de besoins. Il n'y a pas de déstabilisation du tout.



divoli a dit:


> Fusion est très stable. Par trois fois, le fichier d'accès à la partition bootcamp a été corrompu, mais c'est sans conséquence, il suffit de le jeter et de relancer Fusion qui en créé un autre. Sinon, pas de souci, Fusion est très fiable. De plus, VMware est le leader mondial de la virtualisation, ce qui donne certaines garanties.



Parallels Desktop for Mac est édité par Parallels dont le métier a toujours été la virtualisation également. Il est distribué en France par Avanquest ce qui est un gage de qualité. Je préfère de loin avoir une aide en français tout à fait complète plutôt que des forums en anglais en complément d'un aide sommaire.



divoli a dit:


> noter que désormais, toutes les versions de Vista sont virtualisables, Microsoft l'autorisant...



C'est identique pour Parallels.



Choan a dit:


> Qui me font pencher pour fusion. Il utilise parait il moins de CPU aussi.



Celà reste à prouver.



divoli a dit:


> Ce qui complique les choses avec Parallels, c'est qu'il existe en versions différentes, avec des licences distinctes, la version française étant toujours à la traine.
> Alors que VMware Fusion n'existe qu'en une seule version, multilingue. Tous les utilisateurs sont traités équitablement.



Avanquest s'occupe bien de Parallels. Il lui faut le temps de faire une aide très compléte en français alors que les utilsateurs français de VMWare sont obligés de se connecter sur des forums en anglais parce que l'aide est  insuffisante.



melaure a dit:


> Ensuite on est pas obligé d'attendre longtemps pour avoir une mise à jour en français car il n'y a qu'une seule version.



On peut attendre et être satisfait de Parallels ce qui est mon cas.


----------



## divoli (2 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Avanquest s'occupe bien de Parallels. Il lui faut le temps de faire une aide très compléte en français alors que les utilsateurs français de VMWare sont obligés de se connecter sur des forums en anglais parce que l'aide est  insuffisante.



Tout d'abord, l'aide intégrée de VMware Fusion est en français. Si elle est moins étoffée que celle de Parallels, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas 34567 réglages à faire, contrairement à Parallels qui ressemble à un cockpit d'avion.

Fusion sait aller à l'essentiel, sans prise de tête contrairement à bon nombre de logiciels, c'est cette simplicité qui peut déstabiliser au début. Plus simple que Fusion, ce n'est pas possible.

De plus, il faut voir que Fusion est un logiciel encore relativement jeune. Quand je l'ai adopté, durant l'été 2007, il était encore en version béta. J'ai du me rendre à quelques reprises sur le forum en anglais l'année dernière, parce que ce logiciel était encore peu utilisé.

Fusion remporte un tel succès qu'il ne sera bientôt plus nécessaire d'aller sur le forum anglophone, il suffira d'aller poser ses questions sur les forums Mac francophones...

Dire que "les utilisateurs français sont obligés de se connecter à des forums en anglais parce que l'aide intégrée est insuffisante", c'était vrai au début (à un moment où Fusion était uniquement en anglais et peu utilisé), mais c'est de moins en moins vrai au fil de l'évolution de Fusion et de son adoption par beaucoup d'utilisateurs francophones.

De plus, j'ai aidé plusieurs personnes sur les forums Mac, je ne les ai que très rarement réorienté vers le forum anglophone. Et je suis loin d'être le seul.


----------



## Choan (2 Avril 2008)

Ah jean miche il essai de faire pencher la balance 

C'est cool un débat entre différent utilisateur de ce logiciels. Car j'en ai peut trouver sur le net. 
J'ai commencé par telecharger la version d'essai de fusion. 
J'essairai peut etre aussi parallel, mais j'aime pas avoir plein d'appli installé sur mon ordi. En plus si c'est une usine à gaz à régler...

Bref pour le moment je configure fusion et c'est plutot peu compliqué avec ma partition bootcamp ( qui me cause quelques ennuis cf l'autre post ^^)


----------



## divoli (3 Avril 2008)

Ben Jean-Miche prend fait et cause pour Parallels Desktop, alors que Melaure et moi-même préfèrons Fusion.

Ce sont tous les deux de bons logiciels, qui se valent plus ou moins,  avec pour chacun leurs qualités et leurs défauts. 

Le mieux est effectivement que tu les testes toi-même...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Avril 2008)

Pour moi : 

Je viens d'installer bootcamp aujourd'hui (avec un peu de mal....) et je virtualise avec Parallel !

Pourquoi parallel ? Parce que c'est le premier que j'ai eu et je n'ai jamais changé......

Pourquoi pas wmware ? Je ne sais pas ! Je vais peut être essayé mais je suis tellement habitué à parallel..... que je n'ai pas envie de m'embeter 

Alors d'après les tests, les benchs et tout ce que l'on veut : les 2 logiciels sont au même niveau selon moi ! chacun son lot de bugs, chacun son truc en plus et ses trucs en moins !

Le principal étant que tout fonctionne 

Bon choix 

Pharmacos


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2008)

Au moins les deux produits sont bons.

Mais VMWare a un gros savoir dans ce domaine et ils sont très implantés


----------



## divoli (3 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi pas wmware ? Je ne sais pas ! Je vais peut être essayé mais je suis tellement habitué à parallel..... que je n'ai pas envie de m'embeter



Ben si tu es habitué et satisfait de Parallels, ce n'est pas la peine de changer...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Au moins les deux produits sont bons.
> 
> Mais VMWare a un gros savoir dans ce domaine et ils sont très implantés






divoli a dit:


> Ben si tu es habitué et satisfait de Parallels, ce n'est pas la peine de changer...




Et puis de toute façon, Choan, tu télécharges les 2 en version d'essai et hop là un mois par ci un mois par là et tu fais ton choix !

2 bon produits donc peu de chance de se tromper


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tout d'abord, l'aide intégrée de VMware Fusion est en français. Si elle est moins étoffée que celle de Parallels, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas 34567 réglages à faire, contrairement à Parallels qui ressemble à un cockpit d'avion.



Tu as Fusion de VMWare et j'ai Parallels Destop 3. 
L'aide de Parallels est très complète pour celui qui en a expréssement besoin, mais il y a aussi livré avec le logiciel un guide (en papier) de démarrage rapide qui ne fait que 30 pages. En 2 temps 3 mouvements, tout est installé. Rien de plus clair et de plus simple.

Personnellement, j'ai utilisé le guide de démarrage rapide. Puis quand j'ai voulu voir quelles étaient les points de comparaison avec   Virtual PC, là j'ai été dans l'aide.



divoli a dit:


> plus, il faut voir que Fusion est un logiciel encore relativement jeune. Quand je l'ai adopté, durant l'été 2007, il était encore en version béta. J'ai du me rendre à quelques reprises sur le forum en anglais l'année dernière, parce que ce logiciel était encore peu utilisé.



Et pour cause puisque Parallels a été le premier à sortir et à remplacer Virtual PC qui existait pour le PPC. La version pour Leopard marche vraiment très bien.



divoli a dit:


> Dire que "les utilisateurs français sont obligés de se connecter à des forums en anglais parce que l'aide intégrée est insuffisante", c'était vrai au début (à un moment où Fusion était uniquement en anglais et peu utilisé), mais c'est de moins en moins vrai au fil de l'évolution de Fusion et de son adoption par beaucoup d'utilisateurs francophones.
> De plus, j'ai aidé plusieurs personnes sur les forums Mac, je ne les ai que très rarement réorienté vers le forum anglophone. Et je suis loin d'être le seul.



Compter que sur les forums Mac en français me paraît un peu restrictif. Je suis content de pouvoir me reposer sur l'aide complète de Parallels en français qui est incluse dans le logiciel comme sur le guide de démarrage rapide.



Choan a dit:


> C'est cool un débat entre différent utilisateur de ce logiciels. Car j'en ai peut trouver sur le net.
> J'ai commencé par telecharger la version d'essai de fusion.
> J'essairai peut etre aussi parallel, mais j'aime pas avoir plein d'appli installé sur mon ordi. En plus si c'est une usine à gaz à régler...
> Bref pour le moment je configure fusion et c'est plutot peu compliqué avec ma partition bootcamp ( qui me cause quelques ennuis cf l'autre post ^^)



C'est on ne peut plus simple d'installer Parallels. Il n'y a pas d'usine à gaz du tout. C''est également on ne peut plus simple pour BootCamp.
Je te laisse le lien direct pour télécharger la version d'évaluation de Parallels Desktop en français : 

http://www.avanquest.com/France/log...ation/Parallels_Desktop_For_Mac.html?pid=2122


----------



## divoli (3 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Compter que sur les forums Mac en français me paraît un peu restrictif. Je suis content de pouvoir me reposer sur l'aide complète de Parallels en français qui est incluse dans le logiciel comme sur le guide de démarrage rapide.



Mon cher Jean-Miche,

Si l'on pouvait se référer, et même se débrouiller, uniquement avec l'aide intégrée des logiciels, les forums comme ceux de MacGe n'auraient plus tellement de sens.
Quoi que, quand on a compris le fonctionnement de Fusion, qui n'est pas bien compliqué, on a plus besoin de l'aide. Le reste des problèmes sont d'éventuels bugs qui peuvent être discutés entre utilisateurs.

D'ailleurs, je crois qu'il y a déjà sur MacGe un topic consacré aux utilisateurs de Parallels. Ceux consacrés à Fusion finiront par s'imposer.

J'utilise Fusion depuis juin / juillet 2007, je l'ai vu évolué en étant de plus en plus fiable et performant. Je ne me fait aucun souci quand à la suite.

Quand un logiciel est une daube, je le dis (avec plus ou moins de diplomatie). Mais concernant Fusion, je trouve que c'est un logiciel fabuleux.

On est à des année-lumières de VPC, quand il fallait émuler Windows sur un Mac PPC, et qui était à l'origine de nombreuses crises de nerf et de pétages de plomb. Ce logiciel que tu as tant défendu, avec souvent une incroyable mauvaise foi...


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2008)

J'ai vu que Fusion était en promo adhérent à -20% à la fnac


----------



## divoli (4 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai vu que Fusion était en promo adhérent à -20% à la fnac



Jean-Miche est un grand amateur de la Fnac. Je crois que cette fois il va virer sa cutille...


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mon cher Jean-Miche,
> Si l'on pouvait se référer, et même se débrouiller, uniquement avec l'aide intégrée des logiciels, les forums comme ceux de MacGe n'auraient plus tellement de sens.



Avoir une aide très complète et le guide de démarrage rapide est un point positif pour Parallels. C'est pourquoi il y a une différence de prix avec Fusion. 
Je pense que tu donnes de bons conseils. Quand j'ai commencé à répondre sur Virtual PC, il y en a même qui donnaient des conseils sans avoir le logiciel. Tout le monde peut intervenir sur les forums Mac même ceux qui voudraient vendre un PC à un utilisateur Mac.



divoli a dit:


> quand on a compris le fonctionnement de Fusion, qui n'est pas bien compliqué, on a plus besoin de l'aide. Le reste des problèmes sont d'éventuels bugs qui peuvent être discutés entre utilisateurs.



Il n'y a pas de bugs avec Parallels puisque le développement a été commencé plus tôt que pour Fusion.



divoli a dit:


> est à des année-lumières de VPC, quand il fallait émuler Windows sur un Mac PPC, et qui était à l'origine de nombreuses crises de nerf et de pétages de plomb. Ce logiciel que tu as tant défendu, avec souvent une incroyable mauvaise foi...



Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'être de mauvaise foi. J'ai toujours aidé les gens dans l'installation et l'utilisation de Virtual PC, et même celle de Windows. J'ai toujours donné les limites de Virtual PC notamment pour la carte graphique et pour les jeux.
Il m'a permis d'utiliser tout Office, d'installer mes périph et de les utiliser comme sur un PC.
Les utilisateurs de Virtual PC sous PPC peuvent faire un transfert sur un Mac Intel avec Parallels transporter.

Il est bien entendu qu'avec Parallels la différence, en termes de performances, est notable puisque là le processeur n'est plus à émuler puisqu'il est sur le Mac.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2008)

Vm ware est une boite avec une longue, très longue expérience de le virtualisation, hein. Pas comme tu dis (d'ailleurs tu n'as aucun moyen de dire que le développement de Parallel a commencé plus tôt).


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> (d'ailleurs tu n'as aucun moyen de dire que le développement de Parallel a commencé plus tôt).



Il a commencé un lundi......


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'être de mauvaise foi. J'ai toujours aidé les gens dans l'installation et l'utilisation de Virtual PC, et même celle de Windows. J'ai toujours donné les limites de Virtual PC notamment pour la carte graphique et pour les jeux.



Parfois si, à en être désespérant ! 

Je ne doute pas qu'avec force recherche tu as pu te constituer une base bonne base de config, mais je te rappelle quand même que c'est toi qui me soutenais contre vents et marées que sur ton Mac G3/300 avec Virtual PC, tu émulais la puissance d'un Pentium 3/300 car tu te fiais à l'indication sous Windows qui étais bien incapable de savoir quel étais le vrai matos ... :love: 
(Pour émuler un P3/300 il faut quasiment un G5 

Mais je veux bien croire sur la virtualisation, tu es reparti du bon pied 

En tout cas pour le dev des soft, VMWare n'est pas parti de zéro et le une partie du moteur de Fusion existait déjà avant dans des produits pour PC. Ils n'ont pas eu à partir de zéro comme Parallels. Leur réputation est déjà faite, alors que Parallels est totalement inconnu. Mais ça ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas bien. Connectix a su faire du bon boulot (bien massacré par Microsoft derrière, quand je vois VPC2004 que j'ai au boulot).


----------



## divoli (4 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Avoir une aide très complète et le guide de démarrage rapide est un point positif pour Parallels. C'est pourquoi il y a une différence de prix avec Fusion.


Là, ce que tu dis est faux. Ces deux logiciels sont vendus au même prix (80 euros). Et pas besoin d'avoir une aide conséquente puisque Fusion est simple et désormais en français depuis quelques mois. Il y a certes une phase d'apprentissage mais elle est loin d'être insurmontable pour la plupart des utilisateurs.

Ensuite, comme pour tous les logiciels, il peut y avoir des tracas ici ou là qui ne pourront pas forcément être résolus avec l'aide intégrée (et disons-le clairement, certains utilisateurs ne lisent pas les aides intégrées), d'où parfois les demandes d'aides sur les forums et les échanges de discussions.



Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je pense que tu donnes de bons conseils. Quand j'ai commencé à répondre sur Virtual PC, il y en a même qui donnaient des conseils sans avoir le logiciel. Tout le monde peut intervenir sur les forums Mac même ceux qui voudraient vendre un PC à un utilisateur Mac.


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta réflexion. J'avais déjà essayé les deux logiciels durant l'été dernier, avant de me décider pour Fusion.




Jean-Miche a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de bugs avec Parallels puisque le développement a été commencé plus tôt que pour Fusion.


Si tu commences à dire ce genre de choses, tu ne vas plus être crédible bien longtemps. Tous les logiciels sont susceptibles de connaitre des bugs. En général, ils sont détectés sur une large échelle, les développeurs ne peuvent pas tout prévoir. Parallels ne fait pas exception. Que Parallels ait 10 mois ou 10 ans, il y a toujours un risque d'avoir des bugs au fil de son évolution, et même chose pour Fusion.
Force est de constater que les bugs que j'ai connu avec Fusion ont été mineurs et corrigés au fil des mises-à-jour.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2008)

Ai switché sur Fusion pour les mêmes raisons (et leur réputation) 

Il est foutrement rapide, mais pas autant qu'un powerpc qui émule un x86 via vpc.


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vm ware est une boite avec une longue, très longue expérience de le virtualisation, hein. Pas comme tu dis (d'ailleurs tu n'as aucun moyen de dire que le développement de Parallel a commencé plus tôt).



J'ai le moyen de te prouver que Parallels Desktop est sorti en 2006. Ce qui est plus tôt que Fusion de VMWare. Microsoft avait les moyens d'adapter Virtual PC pour le MacTel. Il ne l'a pas fait.
Pour ce produit de virtualisation spécifique au Mac, VMWare était en retard par rapport à Parallels. VMWare est plus spécialisé dans le PC que dans le Mac.
Voilà issu du site de Parallels en français la longues liste des récompenses glanées par Parallels Desktop depuis sa sortie en 2006:

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/awards/



melaure a dit:


> Parfois si, à en être désespérant !
> Je ne doute pas qu'avec force recherche tu as pu te constituer une base bonne base de config, mais je te rappelle quand même que c'est toi qui me soutenais contre vents et marées que sur ton Mac G3/300 avec Virtual PC, tu émulais la puissance d'un Pentium 3/300 car tu te fiais à l'indication sous Windows qui étais bien incapable de savoir quel étais le vrai matos ... :love:
> (Pour émuler un P3/300 il faut quasiment un G5



Voilà un extrait de SVMMac avec plus bas le lien :
"Virtual PC 7 par rapport aux précédentes versions, c'est toujours une carte bas de gamme qui est émulée, ne donnant pas accès la 3D. Joueurs, passez votre chemin ! Microsoft annonce néanmoins un gain de performances de 30 %.  un PowerMac biprocesseur à 2 GHz, l'équivalent PC serait un Athlon 800 MHz. Le logiciel incluant Windows XP Service Pack 2 coûte 343 , et 120  en mise à jour depuis la version 5 ou 6. Sortie le 8 octobre."
Julien Guillot 
SVMMac le 2 septembre 2004

http://www.svmmac.fr/news/virtual_pc_annee_zero



melaure a dit:


> je veux bien croire sur la virtualisation, tu es reparti du bon pied
> En tout cas pour le dev des soft, VMWare n'est pas parti de zéro et le une partie du moteur de Fusion existait déjà avant dans des produits pour PC. Ils n'ont pas eu à partir de zéro comme Parallels. Leur réputation est déjà faite, alors que Parallels est totalement inconnu. Mais ça ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas bien. Connectix a su faire du bon boulot (bien massacré par Microsoft derrière, quand je vois VPC 2004 que j'ai au boulot).



Parallels (anciennement SWsoft)-comme Connectix l'était- est une PME mais qui glane les récompenses. 



divoli a dit:


> Ensuite, comme pour tous les logiciels, il peut y avoir des tracas ici ou là qui ne pourront pas forcément être résolus avec l'aide intégrée (et disons-le clairement, certains utilisateurs ne lisent pas les aides intégrées), d'où parfois les demandes d'aides sur les forums et les échanges de discussions.



Je suis d'accord avec toi autant lire l'aide avant d'installer un logiciel.
En plus, pour Parallels il y a le guide de démarrage rapide.



divoli a dit:


> ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta réflexion. J'avais déjà essayé les deux logiciels durant l'été dernier, avant de me décider pour Fusion.



Je suis abonné à SVMMac qui a testé Parallels Desktop et qui en a dit du bien, j'ai directement acheté à la FNAC Parallels Desktop.
Il y a des publications informatiques réputées, faisons leur confiance.
J'ai suivi leur avis et suis ravi de mon choix.



divoli a dit:


> Tous les logiciels sont susceptibles de connaitre des bugs. En général, ils sont détectés sur une large échelle, les développeurs ne peuvent pas tout prévoir. Parallels ne fait pas exception. Que Parallels ait 10 mois ou 10 ans, il y a toujours un risque d'avoir des bugs au fil de son évolution, et même chose pour Fusion.
> Force est de constater que les bugs que j'ai connu avec Fusion ont été mineurs et corrigés au fil des mises-à-jour.



Je ne nie pas que tous les logiciels peuvent avoir des bugs et qu'ils sont corrigés par des mises à jour des éditeurs.
La version que j'ai de Parallels Desktop 3.0 pour Mac la build 5584 (6 février 2008) et qui est spécifique à Leopard est exempte de bugs majeurs et est très rapide.

Voilà d'ailleurs ce qu'en disait MacGe :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127962/parallels-desktop-pour-leopard-quasi-finalse


----------



## divoli (5 Avril 2008)

Il est increvable, ce Jean-Miche. Il nous enterrera tous.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il est increvable, ce Jean-Miche. Il nous enterrera tous.



Après avoir lu la réponse de JM je ne sais même plus quel est le sujet du thread    

On peut arrêter ? de savoir qui est mieux ? non ? bon ben on continue !


Moi je pense que windows c'est mal !


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il est increvable, ce Jean-Miche. Il nous enterrera tous.





Pharmacos a dit:


> Après avoir lu la réponse de JM je ne sais même plus quel est le sujet du thread
> 
> On peut arrêter ? de savoir qui est mieux ? non ? bon ben on continue !
> 
> ...



Vous venez juste d'entrer dans la ... 4ème dimension !!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2008)

Mais la 5ème doit être 30% plus rapide, selon Microsoft.


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais la 5ème doit être 30% plus rapide, selon Microsoft.



lol. Dommage j'ai épuisé les coup de boules !!!


----------



## rorolmops (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

En lisant les premières lignes de cette discussion, j'ai trouvé cela intéressant, mais petit à petit cela se dégrade...
Dommage en effet, alors que vous avez des choses intéressantes à dire, et que vous connaissez très bien le sujet, cela se termine par une espèce d'opposition point par point, comme si vous aviez des actions chez VMWare pour l'un, et chez Paralells pour l'autre.
Du coup, on apprend pas grand-chose, si ce n'est ce que l'on sait déjà : on est en effet à mille lieux de l'époque de virtual PC ou je me prenais la tête pendant des heures, et il faut en effet au minimum 2 Go de Ram. Les deux logiciels sont excellents, et comme l'un de vous le dit un peu plus au, dans la mesure où il existe des versions de démonstration, il faut les essayer l'un et l'autre afin de voir celui qui convient le mieux aux applications dont vous avez besoin.

C'est l'heure de l'apéro... 
Bon dimanche


----------



## Clayton (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Ayant VMWare sans installation bootcamp, je confirme, entre avoir 1Go et 2Go de Ram c'est bien *le jour et la nuit.*
Avec 2Go windows se lance en quoi, 10 secondes, et IE6 et IE7 que j'utilise pour tester les sites  s'ouvrent instantanément.
Le passage en mode Unity est lui aussi instantané.
Le tout avec plein d'applis ouvertes à côté, comme CS3...
N'essayez même pas avec seulement 1Go les temps de chargement vont vous énerver plus qu'autre chose.

Sinon, entre Parallels et VMWare, j'ai testé les deux et je trouve le second plus rapide.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

rorolmops a dit:


> ...comme si vous aviez des actions chez VMWare pour l'un, et chez Paralells pour l'autre...



Oui, c'est un peu l'impression que ça donne. Mais ce n'est qu'une impression.

Perso, je ne suis ni actionnaire ni VRP de VMware. C'est certainement la même chose pour les autres intervenants, que ce soit vis-à-vis de l'un ou l'autre des logiciels..

Quand tu auras plus l'habitude de lire certains posts sur cette partie du forum, tu comprendras où se situe le problème...


Après, on peut s'en amuser, s'en agacer ou s'en lasser (la réputation des membres en points disco verts ou rouges n'est pas sans signification).


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2008)

Pas mieux, mais je rajoute que ce sujet n'est pas fait pour vendre parallel, qui est un bon produit, plutôt que fusion qui est également un excellent produit, avec des arguments inventés, faux ou partiaux. D'où l'échange. Est-ce mieux de laisser un commercial vendre absolument parallel en disant n'importe quoi (d'où la remonté VPC comme exemple largement parlant) ?


----------



## legolas (6 Avril 2008)

Avez-vous testé Virtual Box ? C'est gratuit, repris par Sun, ce qui lui assure un développement durable (c'est à la mode ;-)) et ça marche plutôt pas mal (j'ai même pu y installer un XP familial, ce que je n'avais pas réussi à faire avec Parallels (une version 2, il est vrai). Ce logiciel n'a rien à envier à Parallels ni à Fusion (on peut même fondre les fenêtres Windows dans l'environnement Mac OS X).

Pour ceux qui voudraient comparer, voici un tuto :

http://alain.goubault.fr/apple/macosx/articles_files/12cb9f1831163b22e3ee27edaa61a04d-31.php


----------



## rorolmops (6 Avril 2008)

Mais c'est bien vrai qu'il a un point rouge ce Jean-Miche...

« Hohé le Jean-Miche, là-bas. Mais ce n'est pas insupportable d'être inscrit depuis autant d'années, d'avoir participé à autant de discussions, et d'avoir un point rouge? »

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi Supermoquette.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Avril 2008)

Clayton a dit:


> Sinon, entre Parallels et VMWare, j'ai testé les deux et je trouve le second plus rapide.


J'ai testé les deux, et je suis resté sur Parallels. Plus complet, plus en avance, je l'ai trouvé aussi plus rapide que Fusion, personnellement. Celà vient sûrement des types d'utilisations et peut être des OS installés. Pour ma part, j'ai un Windows 2000 pro sp4, et je fais du développement, du Lotus Notes, etc...
Parfaitement stable, je n'ai encore rencontré aucun problème avec. J'en avais eu avec Fusion à l'époque de mes tests, mais il semble que les dernières versions aient corrigé le tir.
Le seul plus de Fusion,  à mon avis, tient à sa moindre "complexité" pour l'utilisateur dans les réglages. D'un autre côté Parallels avec ses réglages plus complets, peut être plus affiné, mais est donc moins "abordable" techniquement. Pour moi celà n'est pas un souci, pour certains, çà peut l'être.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Avril 2008)

J'avais Parallels jusqu'à il y a 6 mois. J'ai switch pour fusion et je ne regrette absolument pas. Je le trouve bien plus abouti. Unity est mieux géré que Cohérence, je le trouve plus léger, bien plus réactif...
Attention je ne critique pas Parallels qui est un très bon logiciel!! J'en ai été vraiment content depuis la sortie des Mac Intel. Mais maintenant, j'ai essayé Fusion via le trial de 30 jours et j'ai depuis choisis d'acheter une licence pour continuer à l'utiliser. 

Les deux sont vraiment performant, mais Fusion a prit des avantages sur Parallels depuis quelques versions. (ce qui n'était pas le cas à sa sortie)


----------



## HyperB (6 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Compter que sur les forums Mac en français me paraît un peu restrictif. Je suis content de pouvoir me reposer sur l'aide complète de Parallels en français qui est incluse dans le logiciel comme sur le guide de démarrage rapide.



Débattre sur l'aide, pourquoi pas, mais qu'on se le dise: une aide pour fusion ne sert strictement à *rien*, il suffit de savoir lire ce qui est écrit dans les fenêtres. À moins de vouloir installer l'OS de l'Oric Atmos sur son mac, cette aide est superflue.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Avril 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> ... Unity est mieux géré que Cohérence...


Cà a été vrai, çà ne l'est plus.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

HyperB a dit:


> Débattre sur l'aide, pourquoi pas, mais qu'on se le dise: une aide pour fusion ne sert strictement à *rien*, il suffit de savoir lire ce qui est écrit dans les fenêtres. À moins de vouloir installer l'OS de l'Oric Atmos sur son mac, cette aide est superflue.



Voilà, c'est ça. Au début, on cherche des choses compliquées, que l'on ne trouve pas dans l'aide. On finit par comprendre que Fusion est tellement simple que l'on a pas à se prendre la tête, d'où une aide intégrée relativement succincte...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Avril 2008)

Remarquez, il n'y a que lorsqu'on veut peaufiner les réglages que Parallels se révèle plus complexe. Pour tout un chacun, avec les réglages par défaut, les deux produits sont aussi simples l'un que l'autre.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2008)

En fait, comme on l'a dit, ce sont tous deux d'excellents logiciels, avec chacun leurs qualités et leurs défauts.
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/126996/parallels-desktop-vs-vmware-fusion/1

On choisira l'un ou l'autre en fonction des qualités que l'on apprécie le plus, et des défauts que l'on est le plus prêt à tolérer (en espérant qu'ils disparaissent au fil des versions, bien sûr). Et encore, ce qui paraitra comme une qualité pour un utilisateur sera un défaut pour un autre. Donc c'est très subjectif.

Je dirais qu'un des principaux problèmes de ces deux logiciels est qu'ils n'arrivent pas à prendre réellement en charge la carte graphique hôte, ce qui amène parfois à devoir utiliser Windows en natif (bootcamp), selon l'application à faire tourner. Ce sera peut-être une des prochaines grosses évolutions, mais à mon avis pas avant très longtemps...


----------



## robert tripoux (7 Avril 2008)

Loin de vouloir vous mettre dos a dos, je vous recommande ... de passer quelques dizaines de minutes  à essayer le troisieme virtualiseur; Virtual Box.

http://www.virtualbox.org/

Pourquoi?

-J'ai utilisé toutes les beta de Vmware Fusion, et apres avoir installé Virtual Box , j'ai vraiment trouve ce dernier plus rapide!

- Virtual Box est gratuit ! non? si! (il vient meme d'être racheté par Sun)

Le seul problème que j'ai actuellement, c'est sur la configuration USB, sinon, ca marche vraiment fort. A comparer donc avec VMWare Fusion et Parallels: Un challenger à envisager.


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2008)

Mon choix est déjà fait. En plus dans le domaine pro on utilise souvent les produits VMWare, alors autant homogénéiser 

Et puis les 20% adhérents c'est pour moi ! 

Sans compter que ça supporte quasi tous les OS PC ...


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

robert tripoux a dit:


> Loin de vouloir vous mettre dos a dos, je vous recommande ... de passer quelques dizaines de minutes  à essayer le troisieme virtualiseur; Virtual Box.
> 
> http://www.virtualbox.org/



Honnêtement, je ne l'ai jamais essayé. Mais j'avais lu il y a quelques mois quelques retours (d'utilisateurs) indiquant que les performances étaient en retrait par rapport aux deux autres.
Ce serait très intéressant qu'il y ait des tests comparatifs concernant ces 3 logiciels, pour y voir plus clair.

En tout cas c'est bien qu'il y ait une solution gratuite. Et plus de concurrence est plutôt sain, cela devrait créer une émulation entre les différents protagonistes, favorable aux utilisateurs.

N.B.: Un membre avait précédemment mis un lien;
http://alain.goubault.fr/apple/macosx/articles_files/12cb9f1831163b22e3ee27edaa61a04d-31.php


----------



## Hurrican (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> ...Je dirais qu'un des principaux problèmes de ces deux logiciels est qu'ils n'arrivent pas à prendre réellement en charge la carte graphique hôte, ce qui amène parfois à devoir utiliser Windows en natif (bootcamp), selon l'application à faire tourner. Ce sera peut-être une des prochaines grosses évolutions, mais à mon avis pas avant très longtemps...


Alors là par contre, avantage très net à Parallels qui utilise les cartes 3D et peut même (il faut aller cocher la case dans les prefs), utiliser les shaders DirectX. C'est son point fort vis à vis de Fusion. Mais bon, je ne m'attarde personnellement pas à çà, n'utilisant pas Parallels pour jouer.


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors là par contre, avantage très net à Parallels qui utilise les cartes 3D et peut même (il faut aller cocher la case dans les prefs), utiliser les shaders DirectX. C'est son point fort vis à vis de Fusion. Mais bon, je ne m'attarde personnellement pas à çà, n'utilisant pas Parallels pour jouer.



Tout à fait, avantage à Parallels. Mais bon pour jouer, j'ai assez de trucs sur Mac. Windows c'est pour le boulot


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors là par contre, avantage très net à Parallels qui utilise les cartes 3D et peut même (il faut aller cocher la case dans les prefs), utiliser les shaders DirectX. C'est son point fort vis à vis de Fusion. Mais bon, je ne m'attarde personnellement pas à çà, n'utilisant pas Parallels pour jouer.



Parallels a effectivement une légère avance sur Fusion concernant l'accélération 3D (Fusion aussi possède cette case à cocher, mais à titre "expérimental"). De plus, cela ne concerne pas seulement les jeux.

Mais globalement, ces deux logiciels sont encore très très loin du compte, et ont encore un gros boulot à faire.


----------



## Hurrican (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parallels a effectivement une *légère* avance sur Fusion concernant l'accélération 3D (Fusion aussi possède cette case à cocher, mais à titre "expérimental"). De plus, cela ne concerne pas seulement les jeux.


Alors tu n'as pas réellement comparé ces deux logiciels sur ce plan (ou dans une version trop ancienne). 
Parallels est *beaucoup* plus rapide que Fusion, dès qu'il y a de la 3D. 
Autant je suis d'accord pour trouver des points forts à Fusion vis à vis de Parallels (simplicité, vitesse sur certains traitements), et dire que sur la plupart des points ils sont dos à dos, autant sur la 3D, je ne peux pas laisser dire qu'il n'y a pas ou peu de différence. 
Encore une fois, et je rejoins Melaure sur ce point, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, vu qu'on ne prends pas Parallels ou Fusion pour jouer (mieux vaut utiliser Bootcamp si nécessaire). Mais d'un point de vue strictement technique, Parallels est nettement en avance sur ce point. Essaie de faire tourner Quake II sur Fusion... Impossible. Sur Parallels çà tourne bien. Evidemment on ne peut espérer faire tourner un jeu récent, mais bon la la différence est flagrante.


----------



## Choan (7 Avril 2008)

Vous réglez comment ces logiciel ?

j'ai un mbp 2,4 ghz derniere rev avec 2go deram.

pour le moment fusion à 512mo d'allouer pour la ram et un cur pour le cpu.
Je peux monter à 1go de ram ou ca  risque d'etre trop juste pour léopard ?

pour le cpu je peux mettre les 2 coeur, on sentira pas la dif sous leopard tte facon non?


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors tu n'as pas réellement comparé ces deux logiciels sur ce plan (ou dans une version trop ancienne).
> Parallels est *beaucoup* plus rapide que Fusion, dès qu'il y a de la 3D.
> Autant je suis d'accord pour trouver des points forts à Fusion vis à vis de Parallels (simplicité, vitesse sur certains traitements), et dire que sur la plupart des points ils sont dos à dos, autant sur la 3D, je ne peux pas laisser dire qu'il n'y a pas ou peu de différence.
> Encore une fois, et je rejoins Melaure sur ce point, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, vu qu'on ne prends pas Parallels ou Fusion pour jouer (mieux vaut utiliser Bootcamp si nécessaire). Mais d'un point de vue strictement technique, Parallels est nettement en avance sur ce point. Essaie de faire tourner Quake II sur Fusion... Impossible. Sur Parallels çà tourne bien. Evidemment on ne peut espérer faire tourner un jeu récent, mais bon la la différence est flagrante.



OK, je me suis mal exprimé. 

D'abord je n'ai pas testé les deux en comparaison (en tout cas pas la version actuelle de Parallels). Je me base sur les articles qui indiquent que Parallels est plus performant que Fusion au niveau de la 3D. Je ne le conteste aucunement.
Mais c'est très relatif. Une Clio sera plus rapide qu'une petite Panda, mais dans les deux cas on sera déçu si l'on espère les performances d'une Ferrari ou d'une Mazzerati. Donc "beaucoup" ou "légèrement", tout dépend du point de référence.
Je sais que mon exemple est un peu à la "mord-moi-le-noeud", mais je pense que vous m'avez compris.
D'ailleurs le récent article de MacGe (dont j'ai mis le lien par deux fois) l'indique sans aucune ambiguité, même si c'est aux jeux que l'on pense en premier. Les deux éditeurs ont encore beaucoup de boulot devant eux.

Ces deux logiciels gèrent très mal la 3D (même si Parallel garde une longueur d'avance), à tel point que justement on soit obligé de redémarrer sur bootcamp. C'est bien un constat d'échec, qu'aucun développeur n'est arrivé à résoudre.
Il faut aussi arrêter de penser que forcément 3D = jeux. J'ai deux logiciels que nécessitent de la 3D et qui ne sont pas des jeux. Via bootcamp: OK, via Fusion c'est une horreur (l'application est saccadée et finit par planter).
Peut-être que j'obtiendrais de meilleurs résultats avec Parallels. Mais si ce dernier est capable de le faire, il n'y a pas de raison que Fusion n'y arrive pas dans ces prochaines versions.
En attendant, je virtualise ma partition bootcamp, pour garder les deux possibilités (redémarrer en natif ou virtualiser, à partir d'une seule installation de Windows)...


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Vous réglez comment ces logiciel ?
> 
> pour le moment fusion à 512mo d'allouer pour la ram et un cur pour le cpu.



Si c'est pour XP tu peux laisser comme ça. Fusion t'indique le minimum de ram à allouer pour chaque OS virtualisé (ce doit être 128 Mo pour XP, avec 512 Mo tu es tranquille et sans que ça gêne Leopard).

Sinon commence déjà à utiliser Fusion avec les réglages par défaut...


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je me base sur les articles qui indiquent que Parallels est plus performant que Fusion au niveau de la 3D. Je ne le conteste aucunement.
> 
> D'ailleurs le récent article de MacGe (dont j'ai mis le lien par deux fois) l'indique sans aucune ambiguité, même si c'est aux jeux que l'on pense en premier. Les deux éditeurs ont encore beaucoup de boulot devant eux.
> 
> ...



Voilà un copier-coller du site de Parallels sur les appli utilisables avec Parallels Desktop 3 et la dernière build :

"Applications:
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
Autodesk AutoCAD 2008
Autodesk Inventor Pro 2008
Autodesk Revit Arch 2008
AeroFly Pro Deluxe
ArcGIS Desktop 9.2	

Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 5.11
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 6.02
*CATIA V5R16*
Maxon CINEMA 4D® R10
NASA World Wind 1.4
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0	

Punch! Professional Home
RhinoCeros® 4
SketchUp Pro 6
SolidWorks® 2007 "


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2008)

Arrête ton char, benhur, on goudronne.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Arrête ton char, benhur, on goudronne.



Le char roule aussi sur le goudron


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2008)

Je viens de profiter de la promo Fnac, VMWare à 20% de moins. Voila, je vais pouvoir résintaller mon Win 2000 (mais pas récupérer ma partition Virtual PC 6 je suppose). Je n'a même pas eu d'hésitation avec Parallels


Il ne me restera plus qu'a trouver un XP Pro, pas trop cher, le mois prochain. 120 euros chez grosbill, j'ai pas vu mieux. Et vous ?


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Tu tiens absolument à la version Pro (de XP) ?


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu tiens absolument à la version Pro (de XP) ?



Oui c'est pour bosser ...


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Tu peux regarder sur ebay; par exemple VPC7 + XP Pro SP2 ici (actuellement 52 euros, mais attention aux surenchères).
Ensuite tu effectues le transfert en créant une machine virtuel via le module   proposé par VMware (à télécharger à part).


L'inconvénient, c'est que tu te condamnes à utiliser Windows en virtuel.


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu peux regarder sur ebay; par exemple VPC7 + XP Pro SP2 ici (actuellement 52 euros, mais attention aux surenchères).
> Ensuite tu effectues le transfert en créant une machine virtuel via le module   proposé par VMware (à télécharger à part).
> 
> 
> L'inconvénient, c'est que tu te condamnes à utiliser Windows en virtuel.



Ha mais je ne veux pas de bootcamp. Travaillez avec Windows ne doit pas me couper d'OS X. Ceci dit avec un Core2Duo 2,4 et 4 Go de RAM, ça va aller


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Bon, ben tu peux donc opter pour ce type de solution comme indiquée plus haut.


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je viens de profiter de la promo Fnac, VMWare à 20% de moins. Voila, je vais pouvoir résintaller mon Win 2000 (mais pas récupérer ma partition Virtual PC 6 je suppose). Je n'a même pas eu d'hésitation avec Parallels
> Il ne me restera plus qu'a trouver un XP Pro, pas trop cher, le mois prochain. 120 euros chez grosbill, j'ai pas vu mieux. Et vous ?



Pour ton XP Pro pas cher -j'ai également XP Pro-, je ne te conseille pas de prendre une version OEM tout simplement parce que sur le site deVMWare dont voici le lien il n'est pas fait mention de version OEM :

http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/system_requirements.html

et que même si celà fonctionnait une version OEM ne se met pas à jour et qu'il n'y a pas de support. Que veux-tu faire d'un Windows sans Windows Update ? 
Avec Windows on est constamment en train de le faire pour la sécurité, pour les bugs ...

Voilà un lien du site de la FNAC où il est noté :
"Ces logiciels ne fonctionnent donc pas en mise à jour. Contrairement aux versions disponibles en boîte, les logiciels sous licence COEM sont attachés à la machine sur laquelle ils sont installés. En cas de vente à un utilisateur final, il est à noter qu'aucun support ne sera fourni ni de la part du revendeur, ni de la part de Microsoft."

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1951146/W...D-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=7&Fr=2

La seule solution pour toi reste celle que j'ai choisie :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1593700/W...erom-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=14&Fr=2

Je te laisse même la page de tous les SE disponibles sur le site de la FNAC :

http://recherche.Logiciel-Jeux-vide...itaire-et-Bureautique/Systemes-d-exploitation

Tu peux bien entendu comme avec Parallels transférer ton disque de VPC 6. Comme tu n'as pas eu d'hésitation pour VMWare, je n'en ai pas eu ni pour Parallels ni pour XP Pro le tout acheté à la FNAC.


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> et que même si celà fonctionnait une version OEM ne se met pas à jour et qu'il n'y a pas de support. Que veux-tu faire d'un Windows sans Windows Update ?
> Avec Windows on est constamment en train de le faire pour la sécurité, pour les bugs ...
> 
> Voilà un lien du site de la FNAC où il est noté :
> "Ces logiciels ne fonctionnent donc pas en mise à jour. Contrairement aux versions disponibles en boîte, les logiciels sous licence COEM sont attachés à la machine sur laquelle ils sont installés. En cas de vente à un utilisateur final, il est à noter qu'aucun support ne sera fourni ni de la part du revendeur, ni de la part de Microsoft."



Non. "Ne fonctionnent pas en mise à jour", cela ne veut pas dire "Ne se mettent pas à jour". En plus tu mélanges OEM et COEM, avec des licences de XP qui ne sont pas les mêmes que celles de Vista. Bref, tu dis n'importe quoi.

Ensuite, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je pense que VMware s'en tape que ce soit une version OEM ou non. Je ne peux pas l'affirmer, mais les restrictions OEM n'ont à mon avis strictement rien à voir avec la virtualisation et ne l'empêche pas (à vérifier cependant afin d'être sûr).

​


Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu peux bien entendu comme avec Parallels transférer ton disque de VPC 6. Comme tu n'as pas eu d'hésitation pour VMWare, je n'en ai pas eu ni pour Parallels ni pour XP Pro le tout acheté à la FNAC.



Non, avec le module de VMware Fusion, le transfert ne peut se faire qu'à partir d'un dossier créé avec VPC*7*. Avec VPC6, cela ne fonctionne pas (j'avais lu un topic de personnes ayant essayé, ça ne va pas car il manque des éléments). A moins que cela ait changé récemment, mais j'en doute et VMware indique toujours qu'il faut la version 7...


----------



## alexsss (9 Avril 2008)

coucou les gens,

j'ai vu noir sur blanc quelque pages "plus haut" que parallels gère très bien CATIA (cf michou :rateau::rateau

en est-il de même pour vm ware ?

si c'est le cas je me presse de vendre FILE MAKER PRO 9 neuf (mipe) sur ebay je me rachète avec les sous sous Vm ware !!

merci d'avance pour vos réponses pleines de sagesse 

PS: j'ai un mbp pro nouvelle rev 256 de carte graph et 2go de ram ça suffi pour faire tourner ss souci vista avec fusion ???!!


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas. Mais tu peux essayer par toi-même (VMware Fusion est téléchargeable en version démo, non bridée, l'éditeur te délivre un n° de série valable 30 jours)...


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ensuite, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je pense que VMware s'en tape que ce soit une version OEM ou non. Je ne peux pas l'affirmer, mais les restrictions OEM n'ont à mon avis strictement rien à voir avec la virtualisation et ne l'empêche pas (à vérifier cependant afin d'être sûr).



Je te donne le lien issu du support de VMWare sur les SE OEM et disant qu'ils ne sont pas compatibles :

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...KB_1_1&dialogID=56881647&stateId=0 0 56883157

et un lien du support de Parallels disant la même chose :

http://kb.parallels.com/entry/14/253/0/

Les 2 documents sont en anglais.
Tu sais bien que je raconte n'importe quoi.



divoli a dit:


> , avec le module de VMware Fusion, le transfert ne peut se faire qu'à partir d'un dossier créé avec VPC*7*. Avec VPC6, cela ne fonctionne pas (j'avais lu un topic de personnes ayant essayé, ça ne va pas car il manque des éléments). A moins que cela ait changé récemment, mais j'en doute et VMware indique toujours qu'il faut la version 7...



Pour Parallels, on ne parle de versions:
"Parallels Transporter vous permet de migrer à partir d'une machine virtuelle Microsoft Virtual PC ou VMware mais aussi plus loin de Parallels Transporter prend en charge les formats de fichiers suivants : HDD par Parallels ,VMWAREVM, VMDK et VMX par VMware, VHD et VMC par Microsoft."


----------



## Hurrican (9 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te donne le lien issu du support de VMWare sur les SE OEM et disant qu'ils ne sont pas compatibles :
> 
> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=1116&sliceId=2&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=56881647&stateId=0%200%2056883157 ...



Lit bien et tu verras qu'il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quelle version OEM. 
Le problème (et il semble évident), est que souvent les PC sont livrés avec une version spécifique de Windows (sous licence OEM), qui comporte en fait des tas de pilotes, et cherche du hardware destiné à la machine vendue. Un exemple concret, mon HP 9030nx de travail, pour lequel j'ai 3 CD qui ne fonctionnent que sur cette machine. Ce sont des CD conçus par HP.
Dans ce cas, et c'est ce que pointe le message de VMWare et celui de Parallels, il n'est pas question de pouvoir installer ce système sur autre chose que la machine prévue par le CD.
Mais il existe, et j'en ai une, des versions *Microsoft* de Windows sous licence OEM. Dans ce cas, on a affaire à un Windows on ne peut plus classique, et il s'installe sans soucis.

Et pour ce qui est des mises à jours, Divoli a parfaitement raison. En fait on a pas droit aux upgrades, c'est à dire au tarif préférentiel pour les versions suivantes de Windows. Mais on a parfaitement le droit aux updates, c'est à dire aux mises à jours du système. Et encore heureux ! 98% des copies de Windows sont vendues en OEM...


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Pour ton XP Pro pas cher -j'ai également XP Pro-, je ne te conseille pas de prendre une version OEM tout simplement parce que sur le site deVMWare dont voici le lien il n'est pas fait mention de version OEM :
> 
> http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/system_requirements.html
> 
> ...



Faut vraiment que tu sortes de ta caisse à fiches, Jean-Miche  Nombreux sont les gens utilisants des OEM avec VMWare et j'en ai installé moi même. La grosse différence entre toi et pas mal de gens ici, c'est qu'on n'apprend pas en lisant des docs incomplètes, on pratique. Mon choix est fait depuis longtemps après utilisation des différents choix. Je cherchais juste les meilleurs prix.

Et donc ce qui m'intéresse, c'est ce qui marche sur le terrain, pas des extraits de fiches Fnac moisies (en plus techniquement c'est une très mauvaise source d'information, vendeurs ou site c'est d'ailleurs pareil !!!). Quand au prix des logiciels, s'il y a bien un endroit ou ce n'est pas compétitif, c'est la Fnac.

Quand à ta remarque sur Windows Update, elle est totalement fausse. Toutes les mises à jour se fond automatiquement sur les OEM, sauf si on le désactive. Ce sont des XP COMPLETS. La seule chose interdite est de mettre à jour un Windows plus ancien avec un OEM. La version OEM fixe aussi l'OS a la machine, mais c'est une machine virtuelle alors je m'en moque. L'activation se fait de la même manière.

Enfin pour le support, franchement j'ai jamais eu besoin des gars de Microsoft depuis 20 ans ...
mais il est aussi inclus.



Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu sais bien que je raconte n'importe quoi.



OUI !!! Ca y est il le reconnaît., après des années de déballage de n'importe quoi sur les forums !!!   

Franchement si tu pouvais faire preuve de retenu dans tes certitudes de documentations et être plus pratique, ça fait sûrement plaisir à beaucoup de monde


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Lit bien et tu verras qu'il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quelle version OEM.
> Le problème (et il semble évident), est que souvent les PC sont livrés avec une version spécifique de Windows (sous licence OEM), qui comporte en fait des tas de pilotes, et cherche du hardware destiné à la machine vendue. Un exemple concret, mon HP 9030nx de travail, pour lequel j'ai 3 CD qui ne fonctionnent que sur cette machine. Ce sont des CD conçus par HP.
> Dans ce cas, et c'est ce que pointe le message de VMWare et celui de Parallels, il n'est pas question de pouvoir installer ce système sur autre chose que la machine prévue par le CD.
> Mais il existe, et j'en ai une, des versions *Microsoft* de Windows sous licence OEM. Dans ce cas, on a affaire à un Windows on ne peut plus classique, et il s'installe sans soucis.
> ...



Voilà un document de Microsoft concernant les OEM :

http://www.microsoft.com/France/acheter/particuliers/bienacheter.mspx

Il y est écrit :

"Les logiciels livrés en OEM sont ceux fournis avec un PC neuf. Ils ont été pré-installés par le fabricant ou l'intégrateur. Dans la plupart des cas, il s'agit de Windows, le système d'exploitation de Microsoft. Mais d'autres logiciels sont également disponibles en OEM tels que Encarta ou la suite bureautique Works. Ces logiciels peuvent être mis à jour exactement de la même manière que s'ils avaient été achetés en boîte.
Ces logiciels, et les ordinateurs avec lesquels ils sont vendus, ne peuvent pas être commandés directement chez Microsoft. Ils sont disponibles chez la plupart des revendeurs informatiques, parmi lesquels ...."

Le problème c'est que les documents de VMWare et de Parallels disent qu'ils ne sont pas compatibles. Je donne à nouveau les liens des 2 supports :

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...KB_1_1&dialogID=56881647&stateId=0 0 56883157

Dans ce document, il est clairement dit qu'il faut :
"The best way to work around this problem is to install your Guest operating system with a full install CD, rather than using an OEM install or recovery CD." 
Donc, pour VMWare il faut acheter un Windows qui n'est pas OEM. Donc soit (toujours des liens sur le site de la FNAC)
XP Pro :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1593700/W...erom-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=14&Fr=2

soit XP Edition Familiale :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1593701/W...derom-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=9&Fr=2

Le document de Parallels identique pour les OEM:

http://kb.parallels.com/entry/14/253/0/



melaure a dit:


> Faut vraiment que tu sortes de ta caisse à fiches, Jean-Miche  Nombreux sont les gens utilisants des OEM avec VMWare et j'en ai installé moi même. La grosse différence entre toi et pas mal de gens ici, c'est qu'on n'apprend pas en lisant des docs incomplètes, on pratique. Mon choix est fait depuis longtemps après utilisation des différents choix. Je cherchais juste les meilleurs prix.



Ce sont des documents issus des 2 sites des 2 éditeurs.
Le document  du support de VMWare date du 11/01/2008. 
Tu es sans doute un professionnel ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. Acheter un OEM voudrait dire selon les supports des 2 éditeurs acheter pour rien puisque on ne pourra les installer.


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Le problème c'est que les documents de VMWare et de Parallels disent qu'ils ne sont pas compatibles. Je donne à nouveau les liens des 2 supports :
> 
> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=1116&sliceId=2&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=56881647&stateId=0%200%2056883157
> 
> ...



C'EST FAUX ! 

Tu interprètes ce qui est écrit d'une manière totalement erronée.

Hurrican a d'ailleurs donné l'explication plus haut, et cela ne concerne que certaines versions OEM (dans les cas expliqués par Hurrican, je ne vais pas reprendre son post). D'ailleurs, VMware l'indique également dans son manuel d'utilisation actuel (explication qui rejoint celle d'Hurrican);

 _"Some Microsoft Windows OEM discs included with new computers are customized for those computers and include device drivers and other utilities specific to the hardware system. Even if you can install this Windows operating system on your physical computer, you might not be able to install it in a virtual machine. You might need to purchase a new copy of Windows to install in a virtual machine."

_Il s'agit donc de versions de Windows vendues et installées spécifiquement avec un ordinateur, contenant ses différents pilotes et logiciels liés.

En dehors de ces cas de figure précis, Windows XP OEM est parfaitement virtualisable.



Franchement, je me demande si tu lis vraiment ce que l'on te répond, et si ton but n'est pas de dire le plus d'âneries possibles.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Avril 2008)

> Ce sont des documents issus des 2 sites des 2 éditeurs.
> Le document du support de VMWare date du 11/01/2008.
> Tu es sans doute un professionnel ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. Acheter un OEM voudrait dire selon les supports des 2 éditeurs acheter pour rien puisque on ne pourra les installer.


Zut ... je virtualise une OEM d'xp Pro depuis deux ans, d'abord sous Parallels ensuite sous Vmware... Merci de m'avertir que ça ne fonctionne pas!!! 
Je ne l'aurais jamais su sinon... Allez zou, je file désinstaller tout ça...


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> D'ailleurs, VMware l'indique également dans son manuel d'utilisation actuel (explication qui rejoint celle d'Hurrican);
> 
> _"Some Microsoft Windows OEM discs included with new computers are customized for those computers and include device drivers and other utilities specific to the hardware system. Even if you can install this Windows operating system on your physical computer, you might not be able to install it in a virtual machine. You might need to purchase a new copy of Windows to install in a virtual machine."
> 
> ...


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Zut ... je virtualise une OEM d'xp Pro depuis deux ans, d'abord sous Parallels ensuite sous Vmware... Merci de m'avertir que ça ne fonctionne pas!!!
> Je ne l'aurais jamais su sinon... Allez zou, je file désinstaller tout ça...



Tous les OEM ne sont pas identiques. Il y a ceux qui sont directement installé par les constructeurs/assembleurs en usine (j'ai bossé 4 ans dans le site de production HP, je connais) et ceux vendus par les assembleurs sous blisters. Dans le premier cas, on a rarement un vrai CD/DVD d'install avec la machine, mais plutôt un CD/DVD de restauration de config usine. Dans le second cas, le DVD d'XP est le même que la version complête avec juste un numéro de série différent et quelques restrictions d'usage qui ne sont pas bien contraignante dans notre cas. Et heureusement puisqu'on en utilise déjà


----------



## Hurrican (10 Avril 2008)

Bah, Microsoft a du nous refiler des versions Retail en indiquant OEM sur les CD. C'est pour çà que nos MV fonctionnent quand même. 
Jean-Miche, s'il te plaît apprends l'anglais, "You might need to purchase a new copy of Windows" signifie "vous pourriez avoir à acheter une nouvelle copie". Dans le cas où on aurait un CD constructeur...


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je lis le plus précisément possible ce que tu écris. Je lis également le plus précisément possible les notes techniques en anglais des éditeurs de Virtualisation même ceux de WMware puisque j'ai Parallels.



Tu lis, mais tu ne comprends strictement rien de ce que tu lis, en faisant des interprétations non conformes à ce qui est indiqué. C'est bien là le problème...


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tous les OEM ne sont pas identiques. Il y a ceux qui sont directement installé par les constructeurs/ assembleurs en usine (j'ai bossé 4 ans dans le site de production HP, je connais).  On a rarement un vrai CD/DVD d'install avec la machine, mais plutôt un CD/DVD de restauration de config usine.



J'ai également travaillé chez un grand constructeur de PC et je travaille toujours dans l'informatique. 
Tu as raison sur ce point: plutôt un CD/DVD de restauration de config usine.



melaure a dit:


> ceux vendus par les assembleurs sous blisters. Dans le second cas, le DVD d'XP est le même que la version complête avec juste un numéro de série différent et quelques restrictions d'usage qui ne sont pas bien contraignante dans notre cas. Et heureusement puisqu'on en utilise déjà



Je te renvoie au document que j'ai déjà produit et qui vient de Microsoft: Microsoft ne fait pas de différence entre les logiciels OEM des fabricants ou des intégrateurs. Pour Microsoft, ce sont des Windows OEM un point c'est tout.

"Les logiciels livrés en OEM sont ceux fournis avec un PC neuf. Ils ont été pré-installés par le fabricant ou l'intégrateur. Dans la plupart des cas, il s'agit de Windows, le système d'exploitation de Microsoft. .... Ces logiciels peuvent être mis à jour exactement de la même manière que s'ils avaient été achetés en boîte."

le lien :

http://www.microsoft.com/France/acheter/particuliers/bienacheter.mspx



Hurrican a dit:


> Bah, Microsoft a du nous refiler des versions Retail en indiquant OEM sur les CD. C'est pour çà que nos MV fonctionnent quand même.
> Jean-Miche, s'il te plaît apprends l'anglais, "You might need to purchase a new copy of Windows" signifie "vous pourriez avoir à acheter une nouvelle copie". Dans le cas où on aurait un CD constructeur...



J'essaie d'éviter à ceux qui nous lisent les écueils de certains marchands. 
Mon XP Pro acheté à la FNAC s'est installé très facilement sur Parallels 3 . Il marche parfaitement et je ne me suis pas poser la question de savoir si celà s'installerait ou pas. 

Quant à la traduction issue de la note technique de VMware :

NOTE Some Microsoft Windows OEM discs included with new computers are customized for those computers and include device drivers and other utilities specific to the hardware system. Even if you can install this Windows operating system on your physical computer, you might not be able to install it in a virtual machine.You might need to purchase a new copy of Windows to install in a virtual machine.

Je vais faire la traduction complète du document:

Des disques de Windows OEM de Microsoft inclus avec des nouveaux PC sont des logiciels sur mesure pour ces PC et comprennent des pilotes pour les périphériques ainsi que d'autres utilitaires spécifiques au système du matériel.
*Même si vous arrivez à installer cet OS de Windows (Windows OEM) sur votre PC physique, vous ne pourrez pas l'installer sur une machine virtuelle (Fusion de VMware). Vous pourriez avoir besoin d'acheter une nouvelle copie de Windows  pour l'installer sur la machine virtuelle.*

Autrement dit il faut Windows en boîte :

"Il s'agit de la manière la plus courante d'acheter un logiciel. 	
La version complète
Comme son nom l'indique, il s'agit du logiciel entier, livré sur CD-Rom ou sur disquettes, avec 1 CLUF, un mode d'emploi complet et une assistance utilisateur." document de Microsoft

L'anglais a été ma première langue au lycée et dans mes études supérieures.


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J
> 
> NOTE *Some Microsoft Windows OEM discs* included with new computers are customized for those computers and include device drivers and other utilities specific to the hardware system. Even if you can install this Windows operating system on your physical computer, you might not be able to install it in a virtual machine.You might need to purchase a new copy of Windows to install in a virtual machine.
> 
> ...



Non. Pas "*Des disques* de Windows OEM", mais "*Certains disques* de Windows OEM", définis par la suite du paragraphe. Ce ne sont donc pas tous les disques OEM qui sont concernés, mais ces versions "sur mesure".

Puisque l'on te dit que certains utilisateurs y sont arrivés, pourquoi conteste-tu le témoignage des personnes qui virtualisent effectivement avec ces disques OEM ? C'est dingue, ça. :mouais:


----------



## landsport (11 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> et que même si celà fonctionnait une version OEM ne se met pas à jour et qu'il n'y a pas de support. Que veux-tu faire d'un Windows sans Windows Update ?
> Avec Windows on est constamment en train de le faire pour la sécurité, pour les bugs ...



Bonjour,
J'ai installé avec VMware et bootcamp une version OEM Vista pro, non customisée, cela fonctionne sans problème y compris les mises à jour.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> (&#8230
> J'essaie d'éviter à ceux qui nous lisent les écueils de certains marchands.
> Mon XP Pro acheté à la FNAC s'est installé très facilement sur Parallels 3 . Il marche parfaitement et je ne me suis pas poser la question de savoir si celà s'installerait ou pas.
> 
> ...



Non, tu induits sciemment les lecteurs potentiels en erreur pour vendre à ta manière de commercial (comme du temps de VPC) Parallel.

En gros, tu mens, si tu sais si bien l'anglais et que tu balances une fausse traduction pour faire croire que les acheteurs de fusion doivent se payer une version boite.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non, tu induits sciemment les lecteurs potentiels en erreur pour vendre à ta manière de commercial (comme du temps de VPC) Parallel.
> 
> En gros, tu mens, si tu sais si bien l'anglais et que tu balances une fausse traduction pour faire croire que les acheteurs de fusion doivent se payer une version boite.



Que Jean-Miche défendes Parallels, je le comprends. Je le conseille moi même.
Mais c'est la manière qui vraiment ne va pas.

Pour ce qui est de l'anglais, on va s'amuser !  
Non seulement je suis bilingue, mais si tu veux JM, on peut ramener quelques amis traducteurs professionnels.
Traduire some (quelques, certains) par "Des", c'est soit une preuve que tu ne parles pas correctement l'anglais, soit que tu es de mauvaise foi. Dans les deux cas, de toute manière tu as tort.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

Clair que parallels est bien, mais là, il le déssert manifestement à force de dire des âneries. Les gens vont croire que c'est pour les gens louches.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Clair que parallels est bien, mais là, il le déssert manifestement à force de dire des âneries. Les gens vont croire que c'est pour les gens louches.


Cà veut dire quoi çà, que je suis louche ?


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2008)

Je n'ose pas imaginer les gens qui sont dès le départ un peu perdus pour faire leur choix, et qui vont tomber sur ce topic. Au secours ! :hein:

Merci Jean-Miche. 


Pour l'essentiel, on l'a déjà dit maintes fois, Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion sont d'excellents logiciels tous deux.

Je remet l'article de MacGe, encore d'actualité, et qui apporte quand même l'essentiel des informations concernant ces deux logiciels:
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/126996/parallels-desktop-vs-vmware-fusion/1


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ose pas imaginer les gens qui sont dès le départ un peu perdus pour faire leur choix, et qui vont tomber sur ce topic. Au secours ! :hein:
> 
> Merci Jean-Miche.
> 
> ...



Le labo que tu donnes date de décembre 2007. La dernière build de Parallels Desktop 3, la 5584, est du 6 février 2008. Comme le disent les intervenants de cette discussion:



Hurrican a dit:


> J'ai testé les deux, et je suis resté sur Parallels. Plus complet, plus en avance, je l'ai trouvé aussi plus rapide que Fusion, personnellement. Celà vient sûrement des types d'utilisations et peut être des OS installés. Pour ma part, j'ai un Windows 2000 pro sp4, et je fais du développement, du Lotus Notes, etc...
> Parfaitement stable, je n'ai encore rencontré aucun problème avec. J'en avais eu avec Fusion à l'époque de mes tests, mais il semble que les dernières versions aient corrigé le tir.
> Le seul plus de Fusion,  à mon avis, tient à sa moindre "complexité" pour l'utilisateur dans les réglages. D'un autre côté Parallels avec ses réglages plus complets, peut être plus affiné, mais est donc moins "abordable" techniquement. Pour moi celà n'est pas un souci, pour certains, çà peut l'être.





Hurrican a dit:


> Alors là par contre, avantage très net à Parallels qui utilise les cartes 3D et peut même (il faut aller cocher la case dans les prefs), utiliser les shaders DirectX. C'est son point fort vis à vis de Fusion. Mais bon, je ne m'attarde personnellement pas à çà, n'utilisant pas Parallels pour jouer.





Hurrican a dit:


> Alors tu n'as pas réellement comparé ces deux logiciels sur ce plan (ou dans une version trop ancienne).
> Parallels est *beaucoup* plus rapide que Fusion, dès qu'il y a de la 3D.
> Autant je suis d'accord pour trouver des points forts à Fusion vis à vis de Parallels (simplicité, vitesse sur certains traitements), et dire que sur la plupart des points ils sont dos à dos, autant sur la 3D, je ne peux pas laisser dire qu'il n'y a pas ou peu de différence.
> Encore une fois, et je rejoins Melaure sur ce point, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, vu qu'on ne prends pas Parallels ou Fusion pour jouer (mieux vaut utiliser Bootcamp si nécessaire). Mais d'un point de vue strictement technique, Parallels est nettement en avance sur ce point. Essaie de faire tourner Quake II sur Fusion... Impossible. Sur Parallels çà tourne bien. Evidemment on ne peut espérer faire tourner un jeu récent, mais bon la la différence est flagrante.



Je donne à nouveau le lien de Parallels Desktop sur le site d'Avanquest France qui le distribue et où on peut télécharger une version d'évaluation :

http://www.avanquest.com/France/log...ation/Parallels_Desktop_For_Mac.html?pid=2122

Quant aux logiciels OEM, voilà la traduction du document du support de Parallels tel qu'il est en anglais avec le lien sur le site de Parallels et la traduction que j'en fais :

Q: What is OEM software, and why won't it install?
A: OEM stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer. OEM software is only distributed when its sold with a computer. The best example of OEM software is the copy of Windows that comes pre-installed when you buy a new PC. Installing OEM software on another machine usually violates the softwares license agreement and may not work with Parallels Desktop for Mac.

http://kb.parallels.com/entry/14/253/0/

Traduction :

Question: Qu'est-ce qu'un logiciel OEM et pourquoi il ne s'installera pas ?

Réponse: l'abrévation OEM veut dire Original Equipment Manufacturer. Le logiciel OEM est seulement distribué quand il est vendu avec un PC. Le meilleur exemple de logiciel OEM est la copie de Windows qui se trouve préinstallée quand vous achetez un nouveau PC. Installer un logiciel OEM sur une autre machine généralement viole l'accord de licence du logiciel et ne pourra pas marcher avec Parallels Desktop pour Mac.

Quant au prix de XP Edition familiale de 279  ce n'est seulement ramené à un prix par jour et ce pour un an, qu'un coût de 76 centimes par jour.
Je donne à nouveau le lien sur le site de la FNAC :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1593701/W...derom-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=9&Fr=2

Quant au prix de XP Pro de 445  en suivant le même raisonnement, le coût par jour n'est que de 1,22  et ce pour un an.
Je donne le lien sur le site de la FNAC :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1593700/W...erom-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=14&Fr=2


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Le labo que tu donnes date de décembre 2007. La dernière build de Parallels Desktop 3, la 5584, est du 6 février 2008.



Certes, mais il compare la dernière version majeure de Parallels Desktop (3) à la dernière version majeure de VMware Fusion (1.1). Il y a eu des mises-à-jour mineures depuis, qui à ma connaissance ne remettent pas foncièrement en cause ce qui est dit dans cet article. Le but n'est pas d'aller dans les détails, mais de présenter ces deux logiciels à ceux qui ne les connaitraient pas.

Je pense, comme je l'ai dit, qu'il y a une sorte d'émulation qui fait évoluer ces deux bons logiciels vers plus de performances.


Pour le reste, je n'ai plus envie de me fatiguer à répéter toujours les mêmes choses, j'ai aussi ma patience (et je me tamponne complètement de ce que peux écrire la Fnac, même si par ailleurs j'apprécie ce magasin).


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Le labo que tu donnes date de décembre 2007. La dernière build de Parallels Desktop 3, la 5584, est du 6 février 2008. Comme le disent les intervenants de cette discussion:



Non, pas les, un intervenant qui va dans ton sens, arrête de mentir page après page !

Sans dire que tu donnes même pas les améliorations de la build 5584.

Je clique sur le triangle pour signaler une publicité.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2008)

On va bientôt avoir plus de lien vers parallels que parallels eux même


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2008)

Pour info la build de parallels citée par le commercial jean-miche n'est qu'une bug fix release, et il a sciemment omi de préciser que depuis le labo de macgé fusion avait aussi eu un update 1.1.1 (bug fix release également).

Comme quoi il faut vérifier soi-même TOUT ce qu'il dit.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche arrête tes traductions à la noix qui faussent tout.



Jean-Miche a dit:


> ...violates the softwares license agreement and *may not work* with Parallels Desktop for Mac.
> ...
> Traduction :
> ...viole l'accord de licence du logiciel et *ne pourra pas marcher* avec Parallels Desktop pour Mac.



Non, non et non ! Va prendre des cours !
La traduction est : *pourra ne pas marcher*. 
C'est un conditionnel (may) ! 

La çà commence à bien faire... je tire à boulets rouges.


----------



## landsport (12 Avril 2008)

J
Traduction :

Question: Qu'est-ce qu'un logiciel OEM et pourquoi il ne s'installera pas ?

Réponse: l'abrévation OEM veut dire Original Equipment Manufacturer. Le logiciel OEM est seulement distribué quand il est vendu avec un PC. Le meilleur exemple de logiciel OEM est la copie de Windows qui se trouve préinstallée quand vous achetez un nouveau PC. Installer un logiciel OEM sur une autre machine généralement viole l'accord de licence du logiciel et ne pourra pas marcher avec Parallels Desktop pour Mac.

[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Une licence Windows OEM est disponible, *et complète*, chez tout assembleur PC. Il suffit d'acheter un disque dur pour être en règle.


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour info la build de parallels citée par le commercial jean-miche n'est qu'une bug fix release, et il a sciemment omi de préciser que depuis le labo de macgé fusion avait aussi eu un update 1.1.1 (bug fix release également).
> 
> Comme quoi il faut vérifier soi-même TOUT ce qu'il dit.



Oui, comme je l'ai dit ce ne sont que des màj mineures (et pour corriger des bugs, qui plus est). L'excellent article de MacGe peut encore parfaitement servir de référence; il est très bien fait, et impartial.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, comme je l'ai dit ce ne sont que des màj mineures (et pour corriger des bugs, qui plus est). L'excellent article de MacGe peut encore parfaitement servir de référence; il est très bien fait, et impartial.


Pas tout à fait. Les builds 5582 et 5584 de Parallels ont apporté des améliorations notables au niveau de Coherence par exemple, de l'accès disque (qui était le point faible de ce logiciel face à Fusion au niveau perfs, car au niveau proc Parallels est bien plus rapide) ou une prise en charge encore meilleure de la 3D. 
Rien de révolutionnaire, mais des progrès qui changent l'expérience. 
Il y a encore deux points sur lesquels SwSoft devrait porter son travail pour vraiment prendre le dessus sur  VMWare. Les accès disques, qui bien qu'améliorés dans les dernières builds sont toujours en retrait par rapport au concurrent. Et l'optimisation de l'utilisation CPU. Parallels est plus "gourmand" (ce qui explique peut être ses excellents scores en calcul par rapport à Fusion).


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2008)

> *Bugfixes and improvements in Parallels Desktop 3.0 for Mac
> (Build 5584) *
> &#8226; Drag&#8217;n&#8217;Drop and Copy-Paste between Windows and Mac does not work on MacOS X
> Tiger 10.4.11 with Security Update 2007-009 installed - fixed
> ...



Dans la 5582 surtout&#8230;


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Avril 2008)

C'est un copier-coller du site de Parallels, pour la version de Parallels Desktop 3

"With Parallels Desktop 3.0, you can:
Play Windows-only 3D games, including *Half-Life, and Unreal Tournament*
Render in complex *3D CAD programs such as AutoCAD 2008*
Work with *CPU-intensive video and sound editing software such as Sony Vegas*
Run *mission-critical 3D applications *on your Mac
Enjoy your favorite Windows-only games and graphics applications directly in your Windows virtual machine at full native speed  without rebooting

	By including deep support for both DirectX and OpenGL, Parallels Desktop 3.0 brings a world of Windows-only key productivity and entertainment software to Mac users for the first time. Now you can truly experience the best of both worlds on one machine!

*Below is a quick list of games and applications that have been tested to ensure they work in Parallels Desktop 3.0. A broader set of games and applications may work, and we will continue update this list as we continue testing*.

Games:
Alien Arena 2007
Baldurs Gate 2
Bus Driver
Caesar 3
CounterStrike 1.6
Doom 3
Duke Nukem Manhattan Project
Dungeon Siege 2
Fallout 2
FarCry
GORE-Ultimate Soldier
Half Life	
Hitman Codename 47
Hitman Silent Assassin
Hitman Contracts
KingPin
Homeworld 2
Neverball
Neverwinter Nights
Prey
Revolt
Quake 1
Quake 2
Return to Castle Wolfenstein	
Second Life
Scorched 3D
Serious Sam The First Encounter
Serious Sam The Second Encounter
SiN
Soldier of Fortune 2
Tribes
Unreal Tournament 2004
Warcraft 3
Wolfenstein-Enemy Territories
Worms 3D

Applications : 
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
*Autodesk AutoCAD 2008*
Autodesk Inventor Pro 2008
Autodesk Revit Arch 2008
AeroFly Pro Deluxe
ArcGIS Desktop 9.2	

Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 5.11
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 6.02
*CATIA V5R16*
Maxon CINEMA 4D® R10
NASA World Wind 1.4
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0	

Punch! Professional Home
RhinoCeros® 4
SketchUp Pro 6
SolidWorks® 2007


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous... Excellent fil...

J'ai installé Parallels sur le Mac pro pour virtualiser Vista sur la partition bootcamp... Résultat : Ne fonctionne pas et partition corrompue... Impossible de booter, ni sur bootcamp, ni via Parallels... J'ai ensuite contacté par mail le SAV, qui m'a superbement laissé dans le vent... Ai du tout réinstaller...

Puis j'ai tenté Fusion... Fonctionne mais modifie certains réglages dans l'affichage de Windows... Etrange...

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce qui ressort de mon expérience personnelle avec la virtualisation, c'est que Parallels n'est absolument pas un logiciel stable... C'est même un scandale de faire payer si cher pour un logiciel qui peut manifestement défoncer votre partition...

En ce qui concerne Fusion, perturbé par les bugs d'affichage et dépité par ma mauvaise expérience sous Parallels, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tester la solution de VMWare à fond...

Bref, pour conclure, et à nouveau, cela ne concerne que moi : avec Parallels, même si vous suivez toutes les instructions à la lettre et que votre système présente toutes les spécifications requises par l'éditeur, et bien le logiciel peut quand même vous bousiller votre système... Et je persiste et signe : c'est un scandale pour un logiciel payant, qui se prétend stable et que l'on vante dans ce forum comme exempt de bugs...


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Bonjour à tous... Excellent fil...
> 
> J'ai installé Parallels sur le Mac pro pour virtualiser Vista sur la partition bootcamp... Résultat : Ne fonctionne pas et partition corrompue... Impossible de booter, ni sur bootcamp, ni via Parallels... J'ai ensuite contacté par mail le SAV, qui m'a superbement laissé dans le vent... Ai du tout réinstaller...



Cette propension de Parallels à fiche en l'air la partition bootcamp était fort connue par le passé (c'est une raison qui m'a fait renoncer à ce logiciel). Je pensais que les choses étaient réglées, depuis le temps. Peut-être es-tu un cas particulier...




Twilight a dit:


> Puis j'ai tenté Fusion... Fonctionne mais modifie certains réglages dans l'affichage de Windows... Etrange...



Bizarre, je n'ai jamais eu cela. Tu as bien installé les VMware Tools ? C'est quoi, ton matos ?


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

Moui, installé les tools... Mon matos est dans ma signature... La carte graphique est une radeon X1950 XT mais je crois que vmware s'en fout en peu...

Le problème spécifique que j'avais eu avec fusion, c'est qu'en bootant sur vmware après l'avoir installé, Vista ne se présentait pas du tout comme sous bootcamp... certains trucs avaient même été déplacés (peut-être lié au fait que Fusion ne gère pas aéro)... Je crois entre autres que la résolution avait changé... Et lorsque je rebootais sur la même partition via bootcamp, les réglages définis par Fusion étaient présents (par exemple, en supposant que Fusion ait désactivé aéro, eh bien, aéro restait désactivé sous bootcamp)...

Bref, pas trop convaincu par un logiciel qui modifie certains trucs sur mon OS Vista...

Mais je vais retenter Fusion sur le MBA avec XP Pro... je vous tiens au jus...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, ce qui ressort de mon expérience personnelle avec la virtualisation, c'est que Parallels n'est absolument pas un logiciel stable... C'est même un scandale de faire payer si cher pour un logiciel qui peut manifestement défoncer votre partition...
> 
> En ce qui concerne Fusion, perturbé par les bugs d'affichage et dépité par ma mauvaise expérience sous Parallels, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tester la solution de VMWare à fond...




Aucun problèmes pour mon Parallels et mon bootcamp !
Ceci dit j'ai mon ZoneAlarm qui m'indique que "quelque chose" essaye de modifier le boot 

Mais comme tout marche je n'ai pas top envie de changer....il a quand meme installé ces parallels tools 


ps : peut on réinstaller windows sur sa partition bootcamp sans supprimer la partition et recommencer ??

Merciii
Pharmacos


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2008)

OK.

C'est clair que Fusion ne gère pas aéro, puisque les logiciels de virtualisation sont incapables de gérer pleinement la CG hôte (ils émulent une CG de base), et aéro est très exigeant au niveau graphique.  Il y a certainement des réglages qui sont modifiés, mais je ne peux te répondre précisément car je ne virtualise pas Vista.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu de problème de ce genre avec XP.


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> OK.
> 
> C'est clair que Fusion ne gère pas aéro, puisque les logiciels de virtualisation sont incapables de gérer pleinement la CG hôte (ils émulent une CG de base), et aéro est très exigeant au niveau graphique.  Il y a certainement des réglages qui sont modifiés, mais je ne peux te répondre précisément car je ne connais pas Vista.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu de problème de ce genre avec XP.



Grand bien t'en fasse, Vista est une bouse sans nom, et c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que j'ai retrouvé mon bon vieux XP pro sur le MBA...
Et dire que j'ai acheté la version Ultimate de Vista... Tsssssssssssss... Quelle tristesse...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Grand bien t'en fasse, Vista est une bouse sans nom, et c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que j'ai retrouvé mon bon vieux XP pro sur le MBA...
> Et dire que j'ai acheté la version Ultimate de Vista... Tsssssssssssss... Quelle tristesse...




Ils font pas une version demo 30 jours vista ?? :rose:

Allez va bosser au lieu de te préoccuper de tout ça


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ils font pas une version demo 30 jours vista ?? :rose:
> 
> Allez va bosser au lieu de te préoccuper de tout ça



Moué mais à l'époque je me suis fait eu par la propagande de Bill... je me suis dit : Ha ils font enfin un système viable (sic)...

Va bosser toi même hé :rateau:


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Et dire que j'ai acheté la version Ultimate de Vista... Tsssssssssssss... Quelle tristesse...



Bonne chance pour arriver à la revendre. 
Les utilisateurs PC n'en veulent plus (d'ailleurs les prix des licences de Vista ont été revus à la baisse), et préfèrent rester sur XP en espérant un mieux avec le futur Windows 7.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Avril 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Bonjour à tous... Excellent fil...
> 
> J'ai installé Parallels sur le Mac pro pour virtualiser Vista sur la partition bootcamp... Résultat : Ne fonctionne pas et partition corrompue... Impossible de booter, ni sur bootcamp, ni via Parallels... J'ai ensuite contacté par mail le SAV, qui m'a superbement laissé dans le vent... Ai du tout réinstaller...
> 
> ...



Pour commencer, quelle version de Parallels utilises tu ?
Ensuite, qu'as tu tenté de faire exactement ? Parce que c'est pas très clair. Le problème est survenu lors de l'install de Vista, de l'install de Parallels, d'autre chose ?

Tu dis qu'on vante sur ce forum que Parallels est exempt de bugs ?  Aucun, je dis bien aucun logiciel ne peut se targuer d'être exempt de bugs. Et Parallels n'est ni plus ni moins bogué que les autres.
Bousiller des partitions ? Déjà, est-ce Parallels le coupable ? Parce que dans l'affaire il n'y a pas que lui... Il y aussi Bootcamp (quel OS et quelle version de Bootcamp ?) et Vista.
Bref, je comprends que tu sois sur les nerfs, ce genre de problème étant toujours "agréable", mais n'oublies pas que nombreux sont ceux qui utilisent Parallels au jour le jour, et qui n'ont pas le moindre soucis avec (à commencer par moi). Peut être es tu le "gars qui n'a pas de chance", avec une config spécifique mettant en évidence des bugs. Cà arrive, j'ai connu çà moi même avec d'autres softs (Steermouse par exemple). 
Il est quand même bizarre que le support t'ai laissé tomber. Je n'ai jamais eu affaire à eux, puisque je n'ai jamais eu d'ennuis (W2000 et XP Pro), mais çà, par contre, çà pourrait être un point négatif (voire noir) pour SWSoft... En admettant que le support de VMWare soit meilleur.


----------



## Twilight (18 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai la dernière version de Parallels Desktop 3 la build 5584 pour Leopard.
> Tout marche parfaitement bien et c'est très rapide. Il n' y a aucun bug.





Jean-Miche a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de bugs avec Parallels puisque le développement a été commencé plus tôt que pour Fusion.



Ce genre de commentaires me posent problème quand ils ne sont pas corrects... L'utilisateur lambda va lire ceci et penser qu'en installant Parralels, tout se passera bien... Eh bien, ce n'est pas le cas... Peut-être suis je l'exception, mais cela fait toujours une de trop... Un logiciel qui bousille une partition n'est en aucun cas un logiciel stable, sans bugs...

Et oui, je pense que c'est Parallels qui a tué mon bootcamp... La version de mon OS était à l'époque Tiger, Boocamp tournait dessus depuis déja 8 mois, sans aucun accros... Les dernières mises à jours avaient été faites... La config est un Mac pro Dual xeon 2,66 GHz avec 2Go de Ram et une arte ATI X 1950 XT... Bref, à mon sens, pas une config à problème... je ne me souviens plus de la build de Parallels, mais c'était en février 2008...
J'ai suivi à la lettre les recommandations de l'éditeur, et après avoir installé le logiciel, je créée ma machine virtuelle. Avant d'avoir pu installer quoi que ce soit (si je me souviens bien il fallait lancer des tools ou un truc dans le style), la machine freeze et parallels me sort un beau "not responding"...
Rien à faire, je kill l'application et tente de relancer... Idem, freeze au départ... Je tente alors de lancer Windows Vista Ultimate via Bootcamp et la c'est le drame, le BSOD (partition corrompue)... Je bourrine le DVD d'install de vista pour tenter de réparer tout ça... Crosoft me sors : pas possible... 
J'ai donc du tout réinstaller ce qui m'a pas mal emmerdé (j'avais pas encore winclone)... 
Le SAV de parallels ne m'a jamais répondu...
Par la suite, j'ai lu pas mal de trucs, et il me semble que Parallels modifie les fichiers principaux de Windows dont le fameux boot.ini... Egalement lu que la façon de faire de VMWare était plus propre...

Bref, je n'avance aucunement que ce logiciel ne fonctionnera pas pour tous ceux qui l'essaieront. Par contre je dis que dans mon cas, cela ne s'est pas bien passé et qu'il m'a bien pourri la vie...

Sinon le fait que le SAV de Parallels est moisi est un point négatif pour ce logiciel, et ce, quel que soit la qualité de celui de VMWare...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Avril 2008)

Ah ouais, mais non, faut pas te fier aux commentaires de Jean-Miche... :rateau:  (en lisant les posts du sujet tu aurais du t'en apercevoir !  ).
Donc, tu lis tout sauf ceux là. 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi le support ne t'as pas répondu. Mais c'est sûr que là c'est un point noir ! Un gros moins dans son combat contre Fusion. Maintenant, est-ce que ce n'est pas Bootcamp qui a bousillé la partition lors du démarrage ? A cause de l'EFI qui remplace le Bios PC, le démarrage de Windows est un peu "spécial" sur mac, et parfois il y a des surprises (ce qui a été mon cas, à l'époque ou je n'utilisais pas Parallels, ma partition XP ayant eu besoin d'être reformatée).


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2008)

Bon les deux bouts de phrases citées sont quand même à mourir de rire&#8230; même si c'est du pur mensonge.


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon les deux bouts de phrases citées sont quand même à mourir de rire&#8230; même si c'est du pur mensonge.



Peut-on donc affirmer ceci ? :

_Il n'y a pas de bug avec Vista puisque le développement a commencé plus tot que celui de Leopard ..._


----------



## Hurrican (20 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> _Il n'y a pas de bug avec Vista puisque le développement a commencé plus tot que celui de Leopard ..._



Et que dire de Word qui date de l'époque du DOS !!!


----------



## divoli (20 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Peut-on donc affirmer ceci ? :
> 
> _Il n'y a pas de bug avec Vista puisque le développement a commencé plus tot que celui de Leopard ..._



Il n'y a pas de bug avec Jean-Miche puisque son développement a commencé en 50 avant J.C.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon les deux bouts de phrases citées sont quand même à mourir de rire même si c'est du pur mensonge.





Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai le moyen de te prouver que Parallels Desktop est sorti en 2006. Ce qui est plus tôt que Fusion de VMWare. Microsoft avait les moyens d'adapter Virtual PC pour le MacTel. Il ne l'a pas fait.
> Pour ce produit de virtualisation spécifique au Mac, VMWare était en retard par rapport à Parallels. VMWare est plus spécialisé dans le PC que dans le Mac.
> Voilà issu du site de Parallels en français la longues liste des récompenses glanées par Parallels Desktop depuis sa sortie en 2006:
> 
> ...



Voilà l'information de la nuit :

"1 million de copies de Parallels Desktop ont été vendues sur Mac depuis deux ans que ce logiciel de virtualisation de Windows (ou Linux et Solaris) a été lancé. Benjamin Rudolph, le directeur de la communication de l'éditeur, nous a précisé qu'il s'agissait d'un million d'utilisateurs et non d'un cumul avec les mises à jour dont ils auraient pu s'acquitter ultérieurement." MacGe

et le lien sur le site de MacGe :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129823/1-million-au-moins-de-windows-sur-mac


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2008)

Un communiqué du vendeur ne veut RIEN dire.

cf Vista, CQFD


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un communiqué du vendeur ne veut RIEN dire.
> 
> cf Vista, CQFD



C'est ce que j'ai mis sur la réaction. Je crois que Jean-Miche ne comprends pas qui est VMWare, et le background qu'ils ont dans le monde de l'entreprise. Il sortent une version 1 qui n'a rien à envier à Parallels, mais si en plus ils portent un jour tous leurs softs sur Mac, Parallels pourra se lancer dans le shareware ... 

Et comme je le disais si le Mac gagne en entreprise, c'est VMWare qui sera choisi. Parallels n'existe pas dans le monde pro et VMWare a déjà sa réputation et elle est très bonne. Pourquoi prendre autre choe pour une DSI ?


----------



## Hurrican (24 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et comme je le disais si le Mac gagne en entreprise, c'est VMWare qui sera choisi. Parallels n'existe pas dans le monde pro et VMWare a déjà sa réputation et elle est très bonne. Pourquoi prendre autre choe pour une DSI ?


Là je ne peux pas être d'accord. A tout hasard, je suis responsable informatique.
Cà revient à dire qu'il faut utiliser Windows, parce que les pros ont l'habitude d'utiliser Windows... :hein:
Parallels fonctionne très bien, et il reste supérieur à Fusion sur des points quand même importants. Si on utilise une application 3D, ou nécessitant beaucoup de calculs par exemple, le choix de Fusion est incompréhensible ! Si on utilise une application faisant beaucoup appel aux disques, c'est l'inverse, choisir Parallels est incompréhensible.

Tu parles d'une version 1 de Fusion comme si partant de 0 ils avaient refait leur retard d'un claquement de doigt. Moi je pense le contraire. Ils l'identifient comme V1 parce que cette application n'existait pas auparavant sur mac, mais comme tu l'as fais remarquer, VMWare avait déjà un pied dans ce domaine (et donc une grosse base de travail). Ils n'avancent pas plus vite que Parallels, et je dirais même plus, jusqu'à présent, SWSoft a toujours sorti les innovations avant VMWare, obligeant ces derniers à sortir des betas de certaines fonctions (comme au début d'Unity, chargé de contrer Coherence, ou pour la 3D, qui ne marche toujours pas contrairement à celle de Parallels).

Et puis de toute manière, en entreprise, je pense que la bonne décision est carrément d'abandonner Windows, c'est pour çà que je redéveloppe une appli de gestion complète pour notre groupe en RB.   Petit à petit on pourra ensuite migrer le parc de PC sous Windows, vers des mini, des iMac, et des macbooks.


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et puis de toute manière, en entreprise, je pense que la bonne décision est carrément d'abandonner Windows, c'est pour çà que je redéveloppe une appli de gestion complète pour notre groupe en RB.   Petit à petit on pourra ensuite migrer le parc de PC sous Windows, vers des mini, des iMac, et des macbooks.



Elle est pas sur Lyon ta boite ? Elle recrute ?    

Bon perso je bosse chez un éditeur de gestion des temps/planifaction/optimisation de ressources (+ sécurisation de sites). Nos produits sont totalement inexistants sur Mac et il n'y a pas la volonté d'investir 1 centime sur Mac (et aucun de nos concurrent n'a de solution Mac non plus)... donc si nos clients veulent un parc Mac, il devront utiliser une solution de virtualisation.

On est pas dans la 3D, qui est quand même un cas marginal en entreprise. Par contre toute boite à besoin de solutions de gestion. C'est pour cas que VMWare est la premier choix, vu que VPC n'a pas été porté sur MacIntel.

Je n'ai pas dit que Parallels n'était pas bien, mais ses points forts s'adressent encore une fois à des niches toutes petites, alors que VMWare est taillé pour l'utilisation générale des entreprises, c'est à dire des applications de gestion. 

J'ai rien contre parallels, simplement je suis dans le business éditeurs (et avant je bossais en SSII). Parallels n'a aucune chance dans le monde Pro ...

Le problème sur Mac c'est qu'on parle souvent d'une utilisation qui ne représente qu'une minorité d'utilisateur dans l'ensemble des utilisateurs. C'est le même problème avec les applis graphiques et la PAO, ce sont des utilisations marginales. Sur les centaines de millions d'utilisateurs d'ordinateurs dans le monde, à 95% c'est pour utiliser Office et des applications de gestion ...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Elle est pas sur Lyon ta boite ? Elle recrute ?


Non. Et non. 



melaure a dit:


> J'ai rien contre parallels, simplement je suis dans le business éditeurs (et avant je bossais en SSII). Parallels n'a aucune chance dans le monde Pro ...


Ben c'est mon domaine aussi. J'ai fait 15 ans de SSII. 
Et Parallels marche très bien en pro ! D'ailleurs c'est pour cette raison qu'il existe Parallels server (encore un domaine ou Fusion est en retard...).



melaure a dit:


> Sur les centaines de millions d'utilisateurs d'ordinateurs dans le monde, à 95% c'est pour utiliser Office et des applications de gestion ...


Alors fait un test Parallels vs Fusion avec Excel et Word... Je veux dire travailler, pas ouvrir et enregistrer un fichier, ce que font souvent les tests, alors que le principal du temps, c'est quand même le travail sur le fichier. Chez moi (mbp 2ghz avec 2Go ram, Office 2003), il n'y a pas photo. Parallels est fluide là ou Fusion patine (je travaille surtout sur de gros tableaux Excel, et des docs techniques imposantes). Et pour tout ce qui est PDF (lecture, mise à jour, impression), c'est pareil. Ok Parallels est plus gourmand au niveau processeur, mais quand on bosse sur ce genre de document, on fait rarement autre chose en même temps (à part télécharger, graver ou autres traitements en tâche de fond qui ne sont pas très consommateurs de cpu, et tournent donc sans problème). Le seul point qui pourrait être négatif serait les accès bases de données, ou Fusion est vraiment plus efficace question disque, mais je n'ai jamais testé Parallels Server qui sera plutôt utilisé pour héberger un serveur BD. Et puis si le serveur est hébergé en natif (Windows, OsX, Linux ou autre), çà pose pas de soucis.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Si on utilise une application 3D, ou nécessitant beaucoup de calculs par exemple, le choix de Fusion est incompréhensible ! Si on utilise une application faisant beaucoup appel aux disques, c'est l'inverse, choisir Parallels est incompréhensible.



Ça résume assez bien le sujet, chacun ses forces ET faiblesses, faut juste que le commercial là arrête de ne parler que de parallels, surtout de le présenter comme quasi parfait.  


Vu que fusion est nettement mieux


----------



## divoli (24 Avril 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> ...Ils n'avancent pas plus vite que Parallels, et je dirais même plus, jusqu'à présent, SWSoft a toujours sorti les innovations avant VMWare, obligeant ces derniers à sortir des betas de certaines fonctions...



Je pense surtout qu'il y a une saine émulation entre les deux, chacun essayant de rattraper ses retards sur l'autre, tout en devenant de plus en plus performant.

Bien qu'optant pour Fusion, cela m'embêterait que l'un ou l'autre s'affaiblisse ou disparaisse, l'absence d'une réelle concurrence n'étant jamais favorable à l'utilisateur (déjà qu'il n'y a que ces deux là, et VirtualBox est trop en retrait pour faire office de concurrent sérieux).

On a déjà eu le cas lors des dernières années de Mac PPC, avec le quasi monopole de VPC. On a bien vu ce que ça donnait...


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense surtout qu'il y a une saine émulation entre les deux, chacun essayant de rattraper ses retards sur l'autre, tout en devenant de plus en plus performant.
> 
> Bien qu'optant pour Fusion, cela m'embêterait que l'un ou l'autre s'affaiblisse ou disparaisse, l'absence d'une réelle concurrence n'étant jamais favorable à l'utilisateur (déjà qu'il n'y a que ces deux là, et VirtualBox est trop en retrait pour faire office de concurrent sérieux).
> 
> On a déjà eu le cas lors des dernières années de Mac PPC, avec le quasi monopole de VPC. On a bien vu ce que ça donnait...



Il est possible qu'un jour Microsoft change de décision. Et sorte un VPC pour MacIntel


----------



## divoli (24 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il est possible qu'un jour Microsoft change de décision. Et sorte un VPC pour MacIntel



J'avais lu ça dans un article (je ne sais plus si c'est dans la presse Mac, ou peut-être dans les actu MacGe)...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense surtout qu'il y a une saine émulation entre les deux, chacun essayant de rattraper ses retards sur l'autre, tout en devenant de plus en plus performant.


Je ne peux que plussoyer ! 
Les deux n'ont jamais fait autant de progrès que depuis qu'ils sont sur la même niche. 
Pourvu que çà dure ! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vu que fusion est nettement mieux


Tu veux jouer le commercial pro Fusion ? Le Jean-Miche de VMWare c'est çà ? 

OK, j'ai mon compteur de boules chargés à bloc, du rouge çà te convient ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2008)

Mise à part ça, une des forces de fusion est le support de moult système à virtualiser. Mais là, le support de xp sp3 me fait quand même sourire 

Je sens que ça va être plus utile que le support de vista


----------



## Hurrican (25 Avril 2008)

Ben c'est qu'il y a autrement plus de XP que de Vista en circulation. 
D'ailleurs nous on a aucun ! Trop d'incompatibilités, et aucun apport, à part aux comptes en banque de Microsoft et des fabricants de matériel puisqu'il faut renouveler le parc ou au moins une bonne partie des composants, pour que çà daigne tourner.
XP marche, et chez notre grossiste, il y a désormais plus de machines (attention gamme pro) livrées avec XP que de machines livrées avec Vista.    Va comprendre Georges !


----------



## Twilight (2 Mai 2008)

Utilisateur malheureux de Parallels, et peu convaincu par Vmware, j'avais écrit à l'époque (voir ci-dessus dans ce forum) que je tenterais à nouveau l'installation de ce dernier sur mon MBA flambant neuf...

Et bien, finalement, cela se passe plutôt pas mal... L'aventure "virtualisation" s'était vraiment mal déroulée sur mon mac pro bootcamp Vista Ultimate... Pour rappel, parallels m'avait bousillé ma partition, et Vmware modifiait certains réglages de Vista...

Un peu sur ma faim, j'ai voulu redonner une nouvelle chance à Vmware (Parallels ayant moisi ma partition bootcamp, il était évidement exclu que j'utilise à nouveau ce logiciel)... Les données ont cependant changé : l'ordi n'est plus un Mac pro, mais un MBA... Et l'OS de microsoft n'est plus Vista, mais XP... Force m'est de constater que Vmware est un bel outil... Installation sans heurts, réglages minimalistes (et donc parfaits pour l'utilisateur lambda), Périphériques immédiatement reconnus, fluide à l'utilisation... Bref, que du bonheur...

Donc voilà, pour le moment, ça roule... Et si je devais me prononcer dans le débat Fusion/Parallels, je dirais : fuyez parallels, et tentez la solution de vmware...


----------



## Hurrican (2 Mai 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Donc voilà, pour le moment, ça roule... Et si je devais me prononcer dans le débat Fusion/Parallels, je dirais : fuyez parallels, et tentez la solution de vmware...


Je te trouve sévère... Et si Parallels n'avait rien à voir avec ton problème de partition ? Et si ce n'était qu'une coïncidence ?
Tu vas un peu vite en besogne ! Il y a un nombre impressionant d'utilisateurs de Parallels, dont moi, et tout roule. 
J'ai moi même eu une mauvaise expérience avec VMWare (sur une fonction en beta il est vrai), alors je dois dire qu'il faut le fuir ? Bien sûr que non ! Encore moins, quand on a pas la certitude que le problème vient bien du logiciel (et pas d'un bug de Windows par exemple, ou de MacOs).
Pour ce qui est de l'installation, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec Parallels, et bien sûr tout c'est passé au poil,  avec évidemment tous les périphériques reconnus. Et dieu sait que lors de la migration depuis mon VPC7 j'étais inquiet... J'ai une install W98SE, une W2000pro, et une XPSp2, qui tournent magnifiquement bien, sur un mbp et un iMac 20" 2,16ghz. Ta conclusion ? On ne s'arrête pas sur une expérience, fût t'elle désastreuse, ou au contraire iddylique. Il y a trop de paramètres qui interviennent. 
Bref, et sans vouloir te vexer, car ce n'est vraiment pas mon intention, je ne pense pas que ton expérience soit à prendre comme "exemple".


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2008)

Pour ce qui est de ma contribution :
J'ai eu Parallels ! J'ai eu Vmware !

Les 2 me vont très bien mais +1 pour Vmware pour la rapidité. Je le trouve plus rapide à démarrer windows et mon petit macbook ventile moins qu'avec parallels.

Sinon les 2 fonctionnent bien


----------



## Le robot (11 Août 2008)

J'ai lu tout le post et il me semble intéressant. En revanche, je précise que je peux télécharger la version d'évaluation de Parallel D. en français grâce au lien donné mais que cela ne semble pas être possible pour fusion. Il ne m'est proposé qu'une version "anglaise". Si ce logiciel est, comme dit plus haut, dans toutes les langues, comment est-ce possible?


----------



## Pat1763 (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Peut-être que la réponse à mon problème est déjà exposée sur ce fil, mais la lecture des dernières pages ne m'a pas renseigné... Désolé donc si ce sujet a déjà été abordé... :rose:

Je viens de switcher sur Mac, m'étant pris un mini 2.0 avec Leopard pré-installé. J'ai a peu près surmonté toutes les difficultés les plus courantes jusqu'à ce jour, où j'ai décidé d'aborder un des derniers challenges du switch : l'installation de Boot Camp. Comme je n'avais pas bien lu la notice, je n'avais pas lu que ma vieille licence Windows XP Edition familiale (de 2002, sans SP1 ni SP2 sur le disque) ne pouvait être prise en compte.... Heureusement, j'ai pu me sortir de l'installation bloquée et supprimer la partitition Windows... 

Bref, mon problème est le suivant :

- je n'ai qu'un programme de PC que je souhaite garder, car il n'existe pas sous Mac : NevoStudio, un logiciel qui permet de programmer ma télécommande universelle NevoSL.
- vous vous en doutez, ce genre de logiciel, on ne l'utilise pas tous les jours. Je souhaitais donc l'installer aux moindres frais, c'est-à-dire sur Boot Camp (gratuit) et ma vieille licence Windows   (déjà achetée en OEM pour équiper mon ancien Barebone). Mais la licence est... trop vieille. 
- quelle solution de virtualisation utiliser, de façon à ce que la licence Windows XP Edition Familiale version 2002 puisse fonctionner ? Parallels ou VMware ? Le prix étant le même (80 $) c'est surtout sur les performances espérées dans mon cas spécifique que je voudrais me focaliser... 

J'ai vu que si Parallels fonctionne avec un XP sans SP, il semblerait que Vmware nécessite le SP2. Ai-je bien compris ? 

Je sais que l'ont peut télécharger à l'essai l'une et l'autre solution. Mais franchement, l'expérience de BootCamp m'a pris près de 3 heures aujourd'hui, entre les deux installations de Windows (la première a planté), les re-boots systématiquement sous XP une fois installé, le redémarrage avec OS X dans le lecteur en pressant C et la restauration de la dernière sauvegarde Time Machine... Sans compter qu'après la suppression de la partition WIndows, mon disque dur semble avoir perdu 10 GO : il est passé de 120 à 110, alors que j'avais choisi une partition de 20 GO)... :rose:

Merci par avance pour vos conseils... et désolé d'avoir été si long...


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Salut,


Je pense que tu devrais essayer VirtualBox. C'est un logiciel de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion, mais contrairement à ces deux derniers il est gratuit. Il est un peu moins performant que les deux autres, mais pour ce que tu comptes faire il devrait être largement suffisant.

VirtualBox vient de faire l'objet d'une importante mise-à-jour. Il est localisé en plusieurs langues dont le français.
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131628/sun-lance-sa-virtualbox-en-version-2.0


N.B.: Si ton CD de XP a été fourni avec ton ancien PC, cela risque de poser problème...


----------



## Pat1763 (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Je pense que tu devrais essayer VirtualBox. C'est un logiciel de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion, mais contrairement à ces deux derniers il est gratuit. Il est un peu moins performant que les deux autres, mais pour ce que tu comptes faire il devrait être largement suffisant.
> ...



Merci, je viens d'essayer et... çà marche ! 

Super génial, j'ai pu installer NevoStudio, l'upgrader, après avoir installé Windows XP et activé la licence... 

Merci infiniment !

J'ai encore quelques détails à régler, mais je le ferai avec votre aide sur un fil différent ! 



divoli a dit:


> N.B.: Si ton CD de XP a été fourni avec ton ancien PC, cela risque de poser problème...



Non, c'était une licence OEM achetée au moment où je me le le suis fait assembler : achetée en même temps, mais pas directement comprise dans le package... comme si c'était un ordinateur de marque. Et comme dit précédemment, cela a marché sans problèmes !


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

Et tu as réussi à l'activer ? :mouais:

C'est curieux, normalement une licence OEM n'est activable qu'une seule fois...


Edit: J'aurais du écrire: "... une licence OEM n'est activable que sur un seul ordinateur". C'est clair que l'on peut l'activer plusieurs fois, mais définitivement sur le même ordinateur.


----------



## Pat1763 (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et tu as réussi à l'activer ? :mouais:
> 
> C'est curieux, normalement une licence OEM n'est activable qu'une seule fois...


 
Oui, sans problème... une fois que j'ai réussi à me connecter sur le net... 

J'ai déjà activé cette licence plusieurs fois à dire vrai ; à chaque fois que j'ai reformaté mon disque dur pour être plus précis. 

Mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas une licence OEM vendue avec la machine, mais une licence OEM achetée en plus du barebone, pour le faire fonctionner. 

Peut-être qu'on m'a vendu une licence pleine et entière finalement ? Je n'ai jamais vu la boîte, les techniciens de Surcouf (où j'avais acheté le tout) s'étant chargés d'assembler le BB et d'installer les logiciels... 

Du coup, tu m'intrigues... comment reconnaître une licence OEM d'une "normale" ? Le numéro de série est différent ? L'étiquette Windows est différente ? Le disque est différent ?


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

Ben si tu as réussi à l'activer, alors que tu l'avais déjà activée sur ton PC par le passé, c'est forcément une licence non OEM (ce que tu appelles une "licence pleine et entière").
Ca doit être marqué sur la boite (peut-être aussi sur le CD).

Enfin bon, l'important c'est que tu as réussi à faire ce que tu voulais faire.


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Comme je n'avais pas bien lu la notice, je n'avais pas lu que ma vieille licence Windows XP Edition familiale (de 2002, sans SP1 ni SP2 sur le disque) ne pouvait être prise en compte....



Il y a une solution, qui consiste à partir d'un CD de Windows XP, à en créer et graver un autre intégrant un pack SP, à l'aide du logiciel nLite. Certains membres de ce forum ont fait comme cela, et il ont pu installer XP via bootcamp.

Mais bon, dans ton cas, la solution de la virtualisation me semble la plus adaptée.


----------



## Pat1763 (8 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a une solution, qui consiste à partir d'un CD de Windows XP, à en créer et graver un autre intégrant un pack SP, à l'aide du logiciel nLite. Certains membres de ce forum ont fait comme cela, et il ont pu installer XP via bootcamp.
> 
> Mais bon, dans ton cas, la solution de la virtualisation me semble la plus adaptée.



Trop compliqué pour moi, effectivement, car déjà il faut arriver à identifier à coup sûr tous les composants qui "font" SP2... :rose:


----------



## divoli (8 Septembre 2008)

Absolument pas. Les pack SP se téléchargent sur le site de Microsoft...

Fais une petite recherche sur les forums, on en a déjà parlé (on est totalement hors-sujet, là).


----------



## Hurrican (8 Septembre 2008)

Entre parenthèses, Parallels est en promo actuellement. 
On achète la version 3, et le passage à la V4 sera gratuit.


----------



## divoli (8 Septembre 2008)

Ben même chose pour VMware; la version 2, actuellement en RC1, sera gratuite pour ceux qui ont une licence de la version 1. Que du bon...


----------



## Pat1763 (9 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si tu as réussi à l'activer, alors que tu l'avais déjà activée sur ton PC par le passé, c'est forcément une licence non OEM (ce que tu appelles une "licence pleine et entière").
> Ca doit être marqué sur la boite (peut-être aussi sur le CD).


 
C'était bien une licence OEM au passage... En ayant voulu installer une version démo de Parallels ce matin, Windows a refusé de s'activer en indiquant que le nombre limite avait été dépassé... Et en regardant attentivement l'étiquette (le fameux COA) ainsi que les informations sur le PC, il était confirmé que c'était une version OEM. Une version OEM que j'aurais réussi à réactiver (de mémoire) une bonne dizaine de fois au total depuis 2003... :rose:


----------



## divoli (9 Septembre 2008)

Comme je le disais, une fois activée, une licence OEM est définitivement liée à l'ordinateur sur laquelle elle a été activée.

Ensuite, tu peux toujours la réactiver (par exemple lors d'une réinstallation de Windows), mais donc uniquement sur le même ordinateur...


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Comme je le disais, une fois activée, une licence OEM est définitivement liée à l'ordinateur sur laquelle elle a été activée.
> 
> Ensuite, tu peux toujours la réactiver (par exemple lors d'une réinstallation de Windows), mais donc uniquement sur le même ordinateur...



Un appel chez microsoft ne peut pas resoudre le probleme?


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Un appel chez microsoft ne peut pas resoudre le probleme?



Tu veux que je te montre ce qu'il va se passer quand tu vas les appeller ? 

[YOUTUBE]x4dPpQhZn7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pat1763 (9 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Comme je le disais, une fois activée, une licence OEM est définitivement liée à l'ordinateur sur laquelle elle a été activée.
> 
> Ensuite, tu peux toujours la réactiver (par exemple lors d'une réinstallation de Windows), mais donc uniquement sur le même ordinateur...


 
Sauf que j'ai pu activer la licence Windows sous VirtualBox, et pas sur Parallels. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je suppose que Windows devrait y voir une machine différente, non ?


----------



## Pat1763 (9 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Un appel chez microsoft ne peut pas resoudre le probleme?


 
Ca risque de me coûter plus cher en frais de télécoms que d'acheter une nouvelle licence...


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Ca risque de me coûter plus cher en frais de télécoms que d'acheter une nouvelle licence...



Parce que tu crois que ça ne leur coute pas cher en fortune cookies et en fléchettes ???


----------



## Pat1763 (9 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Parce que tu crois que ça ne leur coute pas cher en fortune cookies et en fléchettes ???



Désolé, je n'avais pas pensé à cet aspect de la question...


----------



## divoli (9 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Sauf que j'ai pu activer la licence Windows sous VirtualBox, et pas sur Parallels. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je suppose que Windows devrait y voir une machine différente, non ?



Non, pas forcément, le cas des logiciels de virtualisation est particulier. Ilsl peuvent reconnaitre les éléments de l'ordinateur différemment, ce qui peut avoir une conséquence sur l'activation de Windows.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et bonne année
Je viens de changer mon bon vieux G4 pour un MacBook Pro unibody et ainsi continué d'évoluer sur Cinema 4D, mais malheureusement en cours je dois travaillé sur 3DS max et je compte me mettre à alias studio l'année prochaine (sorte de rhinocéros 3D très poussé et performant)

Grâce au derniers évolutions de Paralles et Vmware fusion je voudrais savoir si avec les mises à jour effectué sur les moteurs graphiques quelqu'un a testé des logiciels de 3D dans les derniers version des deux soft et donc savoir qui des deux est le plus performant.

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2009)

Avec la sortie VMware fusion 3 et Paralells Desktop 5 qu'en est-il de ces deux solutions de virtualisation.

Avantages et inconvénients de chacune  des deux solutions? En clair pour deux applis au même prix (ou un chouia) laquelle est la plus prometteuse, intéressante à prendre...  J'avoue malgré les tutoriels que j'ai pu voir ne pas savoir les atouts de l'une envers l'autre de ses deux solutions.

Je n'ai à ce jour pas trouvé sur le net de comparatif.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Novembre 2009)

Ces 2 versions viennent à peine de sortir, il est donc difficile de se faire un avis.
Pour ma part j'ai toujours trouvé que Parallels était plus rapide dès qu'il s'agissait de calculs ou d'accéder à la partie graphique, alors que VMWare était plus rapide sur ce qui touchait aux disques. Mais c'était avec les versions "précédentes" (mais toujours d'actualité).
Ils annoncent tous les deux des améliorations au niveau de la 3D avec la prise en compte de DirectX 9 et des shaders 3, etc... 
La meilleure solution pour toi, je pense, c'est de charger les 2 en version d'évaluation et de te faire un avis personnel.


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ces 2 versions viennent à peine de sortir, il est donc difficile de se faire un avis.
> Pour ma part j'ai toujours trouvé que Parallels était plus rapide dès qu'il s'agissait de calculs ou d'accéder à la partie graphique, alors que VMWare était plus rapide sur ce qui touchait aux disques. Mais c'était avec les versions "précédentes" (mais toujours d'actualité).
> Ils annoncent tous les deux des améliorations au niveau de la 3D avec la prise en compte de DirectX 9 et des shaders 3, etc...
> La meilleure solution pour toi, je pense, c'est de charger les 2 en version d'évaluation et de te faire un avis personnel.



Voilà le comparatif entre Parallels 4 et VMWare Fusion :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134047/parallels-desktop-contre-vmware-fusion

et l'annonce de MacGe concernant Parallels 5:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137155/parallels-desktop-5-disponible-aujourd-hui

Je suis passé à Snow Leopard et j'ai mise à niveau ma version de Parallels 4 en Parallels 5. Je trouve que Parallels 5 est comme écrit plus rapide et plus puissant que Parallels 4. 

Voilà d'ailleurs sur le site de la FNAC le prix de Parallels 5 seulement 79 &#8364; :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2773741/Parallels-Desktop-5-DVD-ROM-Mac?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0

et le prix de la mise à jour seulement 42 &#8364; :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2773743/P...DVD-ROM-Mac?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0

Il y a toutes les chances que l'avance de Parallels sur VMWare soit toujours patente avec cette nouvelle version. Mais il n'y a pas encore de tests de comparaison.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

ayant essayé les deux (dernière version) avant de me décider.. 

avec windows 7 extreme 64bits!

paralles est pour moi beaucoup plus fluide et les applications bugs pas.
sur vmware c'est plus lent mais la carte graphique semble être mieux gérée par vmware.

j'étais sur mvware avant sur mon imac 24"

mais maintenant avec le 27" en 64 bits et avec les nouvelles versions des logiciels je suis retourné sur parallels qui est plus stable chez moi! 

mais je fais pas de jeux dessus!! 

donc j'ai rendu vmware.. 

le plus avec les deux versions sont la gestion des fichiers et documents de mac osx tout s'ouvre directement et c'est vraiment bien.. pour pour une question de réactivité.. j'ai préféré parallels


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2009)

Perso j'ai besoin d'un outils Pro et je reste sur VMWare. Déjà ça tourne nickel, je n'ai aucun soucis, c'est rapide, mais surtout ça me permet de travailler avec les machines virtuelles du  boulot, qu'elles soient sous Virtual PC Windows ou VMWare Windows.

Par contre je reste sous Leopard


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Novembre 2009)

accolibri a dit:


> ayant essayé les deux (dernière version) avant de me décider..
> 
> avec windows 7 extreme 64bits!
> 
> ...



J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avec W 98 SE. Je connaissais déjà l'avantage d'avoir 2 OS sur une même machine. Je m'occupais des sujets Virtual PC avec Golf.

Quant j'ai changé de machine pour un processeur Intel, -bien que les versions de démo étaient à ce moment disponibles- j'ai regardé les comparatifs faits entre Parallels et VMWare par SVMMac (je suis abonné) et j'ai acheté Parallels à la FNAC. Mon choix a été guidé par des professionnels et je m'en félicite.
J'ai sur Windows la totalité de Office 2007 et tout marche parfaitement. La différence est très notable entre Parallels 5 et Parallels 4: plus rapide et plus puissant. 
Je recommande à ceux qui hésitent de sauter le pas pour cette nouvelle version de Parallels.


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avec W 98 SE. Je connaissais déjà l'avantage d'avoir 2 OS sur une même machine. Je m'occupais des sujets Virtual PC avec Golf.



Oui alors autant Golf est un mec sérieux, autant toi avec ton iBook G3/300 qui emulait soit-disant un Pentium à + de 300 Mhz sous VPC, tu nous a bien fait rire au début tellement c'était ridicule, puis après c'était devenu n'importe quoi et persistant dans ton erreur. Pas la peine donc de nous rappeler cette époque !

Heureusement sur Parallels est une machine virtuelle tournant sur la même proc que le système hôte, donc peux de perte de puissance, juste le minimum pour qu'OS X tourne à coté (et plus besoin de comprendre qu'un émulateur traduit du code d'un proc vers l'autre et que forcément les perfs sont très faible comparé à une machine virtuelle).

La je veux bien croire que tu le trouves rapide.


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Oui alors autant Golf est un mec sérieux, autant toi avec ton iBook G3/300 qui emulait soit-disant un Pentium à + de 300 Mhz sous VPC, tu nous a bien fait rire au début tellement c'était ridicule, puis après c'était devenu n'importe quoi et persistant dans ton erreur. Pas la peine donc de nous rappeler cette époque !



Je n'ai jamais dit que Virtual PC émulait un *Pentium à plus de 300 Mhz alors que j'avais un iBook de 300 Mhz*. Au fait quel Pentium ? Comme Golf était le modérateur, c'était son travail de modérer ou de rectifier certaines erreurs si erreurs il y a eu. Je me suis toujours aidé de documents de Connectix pour étayer mes affirmations.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avec W 98 SE. Je connaissais déjà l'avantage d'avoir 2 OS sur une même machine. Je m'occupais des sujets Virtual PC avec Golf.
> 
> Quant j'ai changé de machine pour un processeur Intel, -bien que les versions de démo étaient à ce moment disponibles- j'ai regardé les comparatifs faits entre Parallels et VMWare par SVMMac (je suis abonné) et j'ai acheté Parallels à la FNAC. Mon choix a été guidé par des professionnels et je m'en félicite.
> J'ai sur Windows la totalité de Office 2007 et tout marche parfaitement. La différence est très notable entre Parallels 5 et Parallels 4: plus rapide et plus puissant.
> Je recommande à ceux qui hésitent de sauter le pas pour cette nouvelle version de Parallels.




je sais pas pourquoi tu me cites mais mon choix est fait!!
j'essayais de donner mes observations concernant le titre du post!!


----------



## Hurrican (18 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'ai besoin d'un outils Pro et je reste sur VMWare...


Tu laisses sous-entendre que la solution de Parallels n'est pas pro... Elle l'est au moins autant que celle de VMWare. Ce n'est pas parce que ce dernier est sur le marché depuis plus longtemps (et encore pas sur MacOsX...) qu'il a un produit supérieur. Bien au contraire, pendant longtemps, Parallels a été nettement en avance sur son concurrent d'un point de vue fonctionnalités, vitesse et stabilité. Depuis Parallels V3 et Fusion V2, les deux sont au coude à coude, et çà se joue à des détails. 
N'ayant pas eu les dernières versions en main, je ne me prononcerait pas dessus, mais ils fournissent depuis un moment déjà une interopérabilité avec les machines virtuelles des concurrents (eux même plus VirtualPC), et les partitions BootCamp, donc ce n'est pas non plus un point sur lequel on les départagera.
Personnellement je préfère Parallels à l'utilisation et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis sur les 4 mac et 8 machines virtuelles (2000 Pro/XP pro). Mais il faudra que je migre sur la V5 et que je teste Fusion 3 pour voir si l'un ou l'autre à pris l'ascendant.


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà le comparatif entre Parallels 4 et VMWare Fusion :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134047/parallels-desktop-contre-vmware-fusion



Ce comparatif concerne les anciennes versions, on ne peut plus s'y fier.

J'ai lu que les rédacteurs de MacGe allaient nous sortir leur propre test comparatif incluant les versions les plus récentes de Parallels Desktop, VirtualBox et VMware Fusion.


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu laisses sous-entendre que la solution de Parallels n'est pas pro... Elle l'est au moins autant que celle de VMWare..



Hé bien non justement, parce que Parallels est très peu présent en entreprise (et ne parlons pas des trois boites qui sont sur Mac ...), et que dans une entreprise, on a pas 50 fournisseurs pour le même trucs. Avec VMWare on peut équiper toutes ses plate-formes, quelque soit l'OS, et se négocier une licence de groupe. 

C'est exactement comme les suites bureautique, si tu as des Macs, tu achètes Office, pas iWork.

Quand Parallels tournera sur Windows et Linux on en reparlera du coté Pro, ok ? 

Ca n'empêche sûrement pas Parallels d'être un excellent produit, il y a d'ailleurs eu plusieurs bons produits sur Mac avant les machines virtuelles, pas que VPC.

Mais je préfère VMWare parce qu'ils sont multi-plateforme. Et franchement ça tourne super bien sur Mac, ce n'est pas comme si Fusion était une daube ... dans ce cas là je ne l'aurais pas pris.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

......
sauf que dans les dernières versions parallèles fonctionne mieux sur les nouvelles machines en 64 bits..

Et être pro signifie pas de pouvoir s'installer sur plusieurs os!   c'est ridicule.

J'aimais bien fusion mais étant en entreprise après avoir essayé les deux versions j'ai installé parallèles pour sa stabilité.

Et en entreprise tu chipotes pas pour deux sous! tu prends celui qui est stable et pas celui avec lequel tu pourrais faire un balle d'économie! surtout que cela passe en frais!

enfin être pro l'un ou pro l'autre c'est vraiment une connerie! sauf pour le geek!


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2009)

Disons que VMware a une bien plus grande expérience des solutions de virtualisation, depuis de nombreuses années, indépendamment du fait que Fusion est relativement récent...


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Disons que VMware a une bien plus grande expérience des solutions de virtualisation, depuis de nombreuses années, indépendamment du fait que Fusion est relativement récent...



VMware a une expérience de virtualisation sur PC. 
Parallels a été le premier -dans la suite de Virtual PC- à sortir Parallels Desktop pour les Mac Intel. Son avance technologique est là pour le prouver.
Parallels a également des solutions pour :
Les entreprises
Les hébergeurs
Les fournisseurs SaaS
Les développeurs
Je te renvoie à leur site en français :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/


----------



## W@M (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Est il possible de faire tourner 3ds Max correctement via parallel ?

Merci


----------



## Hurrican (24 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> ...Hé bien non justement, parce que Parallels est très peu présent en entreprise (et ne parlons pas des trois boites qui sont sur Mac ...), et que dans une entreprise, on a pas 50 fournisseurs pour le même trucs. Avec VMWare on peut équiper toutes ses plate-formes, quelque soit l'OS, et se négocier une licence de groupe.


Cà ce n'est pas un argument !
Alors selon toi, Realbasic est plus pro que Visual Basic parce qu'il tourne sous Mac OsX, Windows et Linux, tandis que Visual Basic ne tourne que sous Windows ? 
Ou pire, les logiciels que je développe pour nos iSeries (anciennement AS/400), ne sont pas pros parce qu'il ne tournent que sur cette plateforme, ou qu'on ne les trouve que dans quelques sociétés (nos clients) ?
Quant à la virtualisation en entreprise, elle est quand même peu utilisée dans le monde Windows justement. En général, quand on y a recours, c'est parce qu'on utilise un Mac ou un Linux (et rarement mélangés). Des parcs utilisant VMWare sur 2 voire 3 environnements différents, personnellement je n'en ai pas vu.
VMWare Fusion, n'est pas plus (ni moins) pro que Parallels. Affirmer çà est d'un parti pris totalement infondé.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> VMware a une expérience de virtualisation sur PC.
> Parallels a été le premier -dans la suite de Virtual PC- à sortir Parallels Desktop pour les Mac Intel. Son avance technologique est là pour le prouver.
> Parallels a également des solutions pour :
> Les entreprises
> ...



j'avais oublié que quand tu postais ce n'était que pour ressortir la prose commerciale des boites ... bosse chez eux ce sera plus simple.



Hurrican a dit:


> Cà ce n'est pas un argument !
> Alors selon toi, Realbasic est plus pro que Visual Basic parce qu'il tourne sous Mac OsX, Windows et Linux, tandis que Visual Basic ne tourne que sous Windows ?
> Ou pire, les logiciels que je développe pour nos iSeries (anciennement AS/400), ne sont pas pros parce qu'il ne tournent que sur cette plateforme, ou qu'on ne les trouve que dans quelques sociétés (nos clients) ?
> Quant à la virtualisation en entreprise, elle est quand même peu utilisée dans le monde Windows justement. En général, quand on y a recours, c'est parce qu'on utilise un Mac ou un Linux (et rarement mélangés). Des parcs utilisant VMWare sur 2 voire 3 environnements différents, personnellement je n'en ai pas vu.
> VMWare Fusion, n'est pas plus (ni moins) pro que Parallels. Affirmer çà est d'un parti pris totalement infondé.



Peu utilisée ? Alors là tu te trompes, que ce soit dans le service ou le développement, on utilise ça tout le temps !!!

On peut avoir tous les environnements clients sous la main, ainsi que les multiples configurations à tester, sans avoir 50 machines (au minimum). 

On ne pourrait plus travailler sans machines virtuelles, sans perdre un temps énorme.

Et certains clients nous achètent maintenant nos solutions de gestions des temps en machine virtuelle pour les faire tourner sur des serveurs dédiés multi-machines.

C'est en plein développement dans le monde Windows. Faut sortir un peu des iSeries et du Mac. Sinon le monde va changer sans toi


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> j'avais oublié que quand tu postais ce n'était que pour ressortir la prose commerciale des boites ... bosse chez eux ce sera plus simple.



Je ne fais que de l'information, un point c'est tout. Tu affirmes des choses, je te prouve que Parallels a aussi des produits pour les entreprises.
Le lien pour les entreprises sur le site de Parallels :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/solutions/


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je ne fais que de l'information, un point c'est tout. Tu affirmes des choses, je te prouve que Parallels a aussi des produits pour les entreprises.
> Le lien pour les entreprises sur le site de Parallels :
> 
> http://www.parallels.com/fr/solutions/


Le problème, c'est qu'on a l'impression récurrente que tu ne t'exprimes pas comme un simple utilisateur, mais comme un commercial qui essaye de placer son produit.

Peut-être que tu ne t'en rends pas compte, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'on a l'impression récurrente que tu ne t'exprimes pas comme un simple utilisateur, mais comme un commercial qui essaye de placer son produit.



J'ai toujours été commercial, mais je ne travaille pas pour Parallels.
On ne peut pas ne rien dire quand certains affirment que VMWare est le meilleur produit de virtualisation pour Mac, alors que c'est faux. Les chiffres le prouvent : *2 millions d'utilisateurs. *


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai toujours été commercial, mais je ne travaille pas pour Parallels.
> On ne peut pas ne rien dire quand certains affirment que VMWare est le meilleur produit de virtualisation pour Mac, alors que c'est faux. Les chiffres le prouvent : *2 millions d'utilisateurs. *


Ces chiffres ne prouvent rien. Et dire que VMware est le meilleur produit de virtualisation pour Mac est ce que l'on appelle un avis utilisateur, cela n'engage que celui qui le dit, souvent selon ses propres critères.


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ces chiffres ne prouvent rien. Et dire que VMware est le meilleur produit de virtualisation pour Mac est ce que l'on appelle un avis utilisateur, cela n'engage que celui qui le dit, souvent selon ses propres critères.



Dans ce cas là iWork est nul comparé à Office si on prend juste le nombre d'utilisateur 

Je doute que l'un soit meilleur que l'autre. Ils ont chacun leur points forts et sont tous deux de très bons produits quand on voit les réactions.

Parallels a plus d'utilisateurs, parce qu'il est sorti avant Fusion et a donc eu le temps de se créer un marché avant.

Mais VMWare a une bien plus grande expérience que Parallels (et surtout une gamme de produit sans équivalence).


----------



## W@M (25 Novembre 2009)

W@M a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Est il possible de faire tourner 3ds Max correctement via parallel ?
> 
> Merci



Excusez moi de re-poster ma question mais je crois qu'elle est passée inaperçue dans cette chicane mercantile 
Un avis ? une expérience ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

W@M a dit:


> Excusez moi de re-poster ma question mais je crois qu'elle est passée inaperçue dans cette chicane mercantile
> Un avis ? une expérience ?



bonjour,
je peux pas vous dire pour celui ci mais personnellement j'utilise macromédia flash 8 et magix vidéo de luxe et pas de soucis!! avec la nouvelles version l'accès au fichiers osx est bien plus rapide.. plus besoin de mettre tout en double! j'utilise seulement les fichiers de mac osx..
plus besoin d'enregistrer sur windows puis copier sur mac.  

et tout tourne nikel!! 

et si j'utilise pas windows je ne vois pas d'activités sur la ram (sauf mémoires dédiées) et processeur! c'est comme si il était pas allumé.


----------



## Hurrican (25 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est en plein développement dans le monde Windows. Faut sortir un peu des iSeries et du Mac. Sinon le monde va changer sans toi


Mon parc principal (480 machines), ce sont des PC sous Windows... 
Que j'aimerai bien balancer à la poubelle en général, c'est vrai. 

Mais non, Melaure, je connais des tas de gens dans la même branche que moi (étonnant hein  ), et certains dans de très grosses boites, et la virtualisation sous Windows est rare. C'est peut être toi qui en a une vision déformée en l'utilisant personnellement, non ?

Quant au iSeries, voilà pas qu'IBM vient d'annoncer une révolution. Ils abandonnent, ou du moins vont s'affranchir du flot 5250 dans la prochaine version 7. En voilà une nouvelle. Accès natif à toutes les bases de données (et pas seulement DB2), interface graphique, ma foi, mon iSeries va s'en trouver bien changé. Ah, à ce sujet, la solution de virtualisation la plus puissante se trouve... dans les iSeries (qui font çà depuis belle lurette). Nombreux sont les serveurs qui partagent leurs ressources entre l'i5/OS et un AIX ou un Linux (voire plusieurs).  Mais je peux pas y mettre MacOS, enfin, pas encore.  Dommage, les Power6, çà vous enfume n'importe quel proc Intel. :love:


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2009)

W@M a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Est il possible de faire tourner 3ds Max correctement via parallel ?
> 
> Merci



Je te donne le lien des produits certifiés par Parallels :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/partners/become/tp/certified_products_catalog/


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ce comparatif concerne les anciennes versions, on ne peut plus s'y fier.
> 
> J'ai lu que les rédacteurs de MacGe allaient nous sortir leur propre test comparatif incluant les versions les plus récentes de Parallels Desktop, VirtualBox et VMware Fusion.



Un test Ars du 24.11.2009 :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/11/parallels-desktop-5-review.ars

Ou :



> *Good*
> Speedy launching and resuming (still)
> 8-core support (still)
> Multi-monitor fullscreen support
> ...



L'auteur n'aime plus trop Parallel apparement.


----------



## Hurrican (26 Novembre 2009)

Bon, ben voilà. Enfin un test qui compare les bonnes versions. 
Donc pour le coup, Parallels 5 à l'air d'être instable dans cette première mouture (comme l'auteur le souligne ils semblent avoir sorti cette "beta" pour suivre Windows 7).  En l'état il vaut donc mieux l'éviter.
Au choix, on attend la sortie d'une version stable (l'auteur recommanderait Parallels 5 s'il n'y avait pas les fameux plantages), ou on opte pour VMWare Fusion 3, moins rapide, mais plus stable en l'état actuel des choses.


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Mon parc principal (480 machines), ce sont des PC sous Windows...
> Que j'aimerai bien balancer à la poubelle en général, c'est vrai.
> 
> Mais non, Melaure, je connais des tas de gens dans la même branche que moi (étonnant hein  ), et certains dans de très grosses boites, et la virtualisation sous Windows est rare. C'est peut être toi qui en a une vision déformée en l'utilisant personnellement, non ?



Ce sont des boites de vieux alors ! On est 200 et on utilise quasiment tous des machines virtuelles. C'est aussi courant que Office chez nous 

Et surtout tellement pratique !

Les consultants nous envoient les environnements clients sous forme de machines virtuelles. On ne perd plus de temps grâce à ça.

Les lignes de test physique ont disparues ...

Je ne sais pas qui sont tes partenaires, mais ... change !


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce sont des boites de vieux alors !


Pire ! Ce sont des boites de Jurassiens ! Et pour gérer la fromagerie locale ou fabriquer des jouets en bois, ce n'est pas la peine d'être au top niveau informatique.


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Novembre 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un test Ars du 24.11.2009 :
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/11/parallels-desktop-5-review.ars
> 
> ...



Citation du même Arstechnica pour Parallels 4 :

*The Good*
4-way SMP manages to accomplish 4-core support for Windows XP/Vista
Modality and Taskbar menu integration are nice touches
Solid command line tools

*The Bad*
Buggy
iPhone application is near useless
Buggy
Documentation is incomplete
Did I mention it's buggy?

*The Ugly*
The Parallels Desktop 4 user forum

le lien :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2008/12/parallels-4-review.ars/1

Ce qui est assez extraordinaire c'est qu'il dit du mal de Parallels 4 alors que voilà la page des distinctions reçues par Parallels :

- les récompenses : 

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/spotlight/awards/

- les analyses et les éloges de la profession :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/spotlight/reviews/


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche, tu es pénible. Est-ce que tu pourrais éviter de nous balancer sans arrêt des liens vers le site de Parallels (qui, évidemment, va présenter son logiciel de la meilleure manière) ? Ca devient gonflant.


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Jean-Miche, tu es pénible. Est-ce que tu pourrais éviter de nous balancer sans arrêt des liens vers le site de Parallels (qui, évidemment, va présenter son logiciel de la meilleure manière) ? Ca devient gonflant.



c'était le même cinéma avec les boitiers CPL devolo.


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2009)

Et la même chose avec la Fnac, et ça fait des années que ça dure...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Citation du même Arstechnica pour Parallels 4 :
> 
> *The Good*
> 4-way SMP manages to accomplish 4-core support for Windows XP/Vista
> ...



Tu es donc bien d'accord : vaut mieux Parallel 4, l'ancienne version.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu es donc bien d'accord : vaut mieux Parallel 4, l'ancienne version.



non.... nouvelle version!

-pas besoin de passer en 32 bits!
-plus rapide
-moins de ressources en cas d'inactivité  (si il est ouvert sans utilisation il prend presque rien en ram et processeur)
-accès au fichiers osx plus rapide.

je pense que certaines personnes doivent arrêter d'essayer de flinguer logiciels ou marques sans tester..


ps: pour les pommés il y a une version d'essai gratuite..


----------



## Hurrican (27 Novembre 2009)

Après SM, c'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas s'arrêter à un seul test. Une machine peut très bien s'accommoder d'un logiciel et pas d'un autre. En tirer une généralité serait une erreur.
De toute manière je connais quelqu'un qui a acheté Parallels 5 la semaine dernière et qui a monté des machine virtuelles 2000 et XP. Je saurais vite s'il rencontre les mêmes problèmes que le gars d'Ars (en l'occurrence, là ce sera sur des iMac et Mbp)


Et pour Melaure et Divoli, je suis peut être Jurassien, mais le groupe pour lequel je travaille est en région parisienne, et bosse majoritairement dans l'électronique (j'y étais encore ces 4 derniers jours, je suis rentré hier soir). 
Comme je disais donc, tu vois çà selon ton expérience Melaure. Mais va voir à l'extérieur et tu verras que c'est peu répandu. Tu annonces même qu'Office est une évidence... Cà fait longtemps qu'on a tout migré sur OO, nous. C'est gratuit (et sur plus de 400 postes çà fait une sacré économie !!!), et une fois les légères différences d'utilisation assimilées, on en a plus entendu parlé. Oh, je ne dirais pas qu'OO est au niveau de Microsoft office, mais pour 99% des gens il a tout ce qu'il faut. On a juste 3 postes qui ont encore Office 2003 au cas où on rencontrerait un problème de compatibilité (c'est arrivé 2 fois avec des tableaux Word complexes).


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2009)

accolibri a dit:


> non.... nouvelle version!



Je plaisantais bien sûr. Sur le côté BOT de JM. 

Une mauvaise critique, qu'à celà ne tienne: j'ai une meilleure critique de l'ancienne version !  (c'est énorme quand même)

Sauf que c'est le même auteur d'Ars (!), qui, pour la version cinq dit clairement que parallel ne sait pas amélioré par rapport aux problèmes rencontrés la 4 (!). Et la review de la 4 est comparée avec fusion 2 (qui est au 3 là, dans la review de parrallel 5).

JM est le meilleur contorsionniste du 21 siècle, y a pas de miracle.  

J'espère juste q'il est bien payé par parallel, car il n'y a pas de sot métier et tout travail mérite salaire. 

Celà dit, c'est un produit pas mal, jai testé les deux et prit fusion pour sa simplicité, et depuis pour sa stabilité (soulignée chez Ars, qui est quand même un site de pointe (et reconnu comme tel) largement au-dessus des liens parallel (!) proposé par JM). 

Ces deux soft sont quand même très proches... Moi j'ai un besoin impératif de stabilité (24/24-365/365 sous XP) donc je reste chez fusion, ce que cette review m'encourage à faire, mais ce n'est certainement pas l'utilisation de la plupart des clients potentiels...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Novembre 2009)

Pour info, je viens d'avoir en ligne mon client qui a installé Parallels 5 sur 4 machines (2 iMac core 2 Duo et 2 mbp, un Core Duo et un Core 2 Duo, toutes sous Leopard).
Et le résultat est... Aucun plantage, pas le moindre souci en une semaine. Un programme plus rapide que la version 4. Je vais moi même prendre l'upgrade d'ici peu, on verra ce que çà donne.
Comme toi SM, j'aurais tendance à me fier à Ars, mais comme je l'ai dis, un avis ne fais pas une référence. J'ai bien un ami qui n'a jamais eu une incompatibilité avec son Windows Vista...


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Comme je disais donc, tu vois çà selon ton expérience Melaure. Mais va voir à l'extérieur et tu verras que c'est peu répandu. Tu annonces même qu'Office est une évidence... Cà fait longtemps qu'on a tout migré sur OO, nous. C'est gratuit (et sur plus de 400 postes çà fait une sacré économie !!!), et une fois les légères différences d'utilisation assimilées, on en a plus entendu parlé. Oh, je ne dirais pas qu'OO est au niveau de Microsoft office, mais pour 99% des gens il a tout ce qu'il faut. On a juste 3 postes qui ont encore Office 2003 au cas où on rencontrerait un problème de compatibilité (c'est arrivé 2 fois avec des tableaux Word complexes).



C'est bien mais rare. J'ai aussi un ami qui bosse dans une grande boite qui fait des tubes. Ils ont aussi OOO.

Mais c'est ultra-marginal. Ma boite fait des logiciels de gestion des temps pour les DRH. On a 4000 clients en France, et donc quand même assez bien placé pour voir ce qu'on les entreprises qui utilisent nos produits (de la PME aux grands comptes). Déjà il n'y a pas de Mac, ensuite OOO est très très rare.

Tu vois ça de ta boite, moi je regarde les stats de ce qu'ont nos clients, sur quelques dizaines de milliers de postes de travail  C'est déjà un peu plus représentatif, non ? 

Je ne suis plus en SSII, mais je suis sur qu'eux aussi doivent utiliser des VM à tour de bras, tellement ça rend de services.

Bref Microsoft est tranquille pour un bon moment encore 
(et crois moi je le regrette, car si nos clients passaient le cap, ça nous obligerait aussi à faire du multi-plateforme ...)

Tout se tient, Windows domine, on ne fait que des softs pour Windows, comme les softs ne sont que pour windows, les gens n'achètent que ça, et ainsi de suite ... Idem pour Office, on ne supporte pas les autres suites.

Bref pour revenir au sujet, les machines virtuelles (quelque soit le soft), c'est de la flexibilité et un outil indispensable.


----------



## flfc (30 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pire ! Ce sont des boites de Jurassiens ! Et pour gérer la fromagerie locale ou fabriquer des jouets en bois, ce n'est pas la peine d'être au top niveau informatique.


Par contre, la connerie n'est pas virtuelle !


----------



## Cleveland (30 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas lu les sujets ni ce sujet mais quelle est la différence entre VMware Fusion , Parallels , BootCamp ?

Merci .


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Novembre 2009)

on va pas tout se retaper pour toi non plus  donc si tu veux tout savoir... regarde donc là http://forums.macg.co/5302204-post3.html  (les liens que je donne te montreront via des tutos video ce dont il s'agit)


----------



## Cleveland (30 Novembre 2009)

Oh merci !

Car je souhaite installer Windows sur mon " futur " mac mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus " rapide " et le plus simple juste pour faire un peu de " msn " et quelques petits logiciels qui demandent pas beaucoup de ressources . Une idée ?


----------



## rizoto (30 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Oh merci !
> 
> Car je souhaite installer Windows sur mon " futur " mac mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus " rapide " et le plus simple juste pour faire un peu de " msn " et quelques petits logiciels qui demandent pas beaucoup de ressources . Une idée ?



Virtualbox, mais il existe probablement des equivalents sur mac aux logiciels que tu souhaites utiliser.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Novembre 2009)

installer windows pour msn    ah ouais!!!  tip-top ! Plus sérieusement il y a des applis équivalentes... mais là on est hors-sujet


----------



## Hurrican (1 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> ...Car je souhaite installer Windows sur mon " futur " mac mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus " rapide " et le plus simple juste pour faire un peu de " msn " et quelques petits logiciels qui demandent pas beaucoup de ressources . Une idée ?


Alors là il y a un gros problème. 
Parce que installer cette saleté de msn, c'est d'ores et déjà s'obliger à bouffer les ressources ! Pourquoi ? Pas parce que msn les bouffe lui même (il en consomme mais pas plus qu'un logiciel équivalent), mais parce que c'est une faille de sécurité géante ce truc ! Il te faudra donc impérativement installer un antivirus solide, genre Kaspersky, qui lui va se charger de te le bouffer les ressources !   Sinon tu seras bon pour réinstaller ton Windows régulièrement...
Et si tu utilisais plutôt un logiciel "compatible" msn sur le côté mac ? Adium (qui fait plein de protocoles pas seulement msn) est sans doute le meilleur choix si tu n'as pas besoin de la vidéo (çà viendra mais ce n'est pas encore supporté), aMsn fourni la vidéo en plus, mais chez certains il fait preuve d'instabilité (et chez d'autres çà marche nickel).

Moi non plus je ne suis plus en SSII, Melaure, 
Mais je connais encore plein de gens qui y sont, et pour eux non plus les machines virtuelles ne sont pas répandues. Je ne vois pas çà que de chez moi, ce ne serait effectivement pas représentatif. En revanche toi, tu parles de *tes* clients. Forcément vous les pousser vers votre mode de fonctionnement. Alors ce n'est pas représentatif non plus. 
Pour OOO, c'est un peu comme Firefox, on a eu du mal à convaincre les gens au début que c'était un bon produit face à IE. Et petit à petit les gens l'ont utiliser. Maintenant Firefox presque tout le monde connait, et IE se fait régulièrement descendre. OOO est certes moins complet, moins performant, et moins abouti que la suite Office de Microsoft mais la différence n'est pas énorme (à part l'outil de BD, que je qualifierai là, de ridicule face à Access). Et surtout, il est gratuit. Et çà c'est énorme. Rien qu'avec l'économie sur les licences, on a pu renouveler une grosse partie du parc de machines (plus rapides les personnes ne voient donc pas qu'OOO est plus lent). Quand on y pense, c'est fou ce que Microsoft peut générer comme chiffre d'affaire avec cette suite !


----------



## Cleveland (1 Décembre 2009)

Je dois utiliser Sphinx , Front Page , Quick Buisness ... donc il faut que je trouve quel est le plus rapide a utiliser VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? J'aimerai savoir svp . 

Je connais très bien les équivalents de msn sur mac vu que je les utilise ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Décembre 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu es donc bien d'accord : vaut mieux Parallel 4, l'ancienne version.





accolibri a dit:


> non.... nouvelle version!
> -pas besoin de passer en 32 bits!
> -plus rapide
> -moins de ressources en cas d'inactivité  (si il est ouvert sans utilisation il prend presque rien en ram et processeur)
> ...





Hurrican a dit:


> Pour info, je viens d'avoir en ligne mon client qui a installé Parallels 5 sur 4 machines (2 iMac core 2 Duo et 2 mbp, un Core Duo et un Core 2 Duo, toutes sous Leopard).
> Et le résultat est... Aucun plantage, pas le moindre souci en une semaine. Un programme plus rapide que la version 4. Je vais moi même prendre l'upgrade d'ici peu, on verra ce que çà donne.
> Comme toi SM, j'aurais tendance à me fier à Ars, mais comme je l'ai dis, un avis ne fais pas une référence. J'ai bien un ami qui n'a jamais eu une incompatibilité avec son Windows Vista...





Cleveland a dit:


> Je dois utiliser Sphinx , Front Page , Quick Buisness ... donc il faut que je trouve quel est le plus rapide a utiliser VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? J'aimerai savoir svp .
> Je connais très bien les équivalents de msn sur mac vu que je les utilise ...



Pour répondre à ces différents messages, voilà un copier-coller d'un test fait en français sur Parallels 5 :

"La rédaction et ses testeurs faisaient partie du programme bêta et les tests ont ainsi déjà pu démarrer il y a plusieurs semaines. Ces tests, réellement concluants et à l&#8217;installation et à l&#8217;usage sont corroborés par ceux, récents, conduits par le groupe de recherche américain Crimson Consulting Group. Comme nous, ils ont créé une double plateforme portant sur l'exécution de Windows 7 64 bits sur un MacBook Pro, Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac. Et nous ne nous étions pas concertés ! 

*Et comme nous, ils constatent, même avec la livraison toute récente de VMware Fusion 3.0, que Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac s'avère un quart environ plus rapide que n&#8217;importe lequel de ses concurrents sur Mac ! *

Nous avons également été très agréablement surpris de constater qu&#8217;avec cette nouvelle version 5, la qualité du fonctionnement de la machine virtuelle avait considérablement augmenté par rapport à la précédente version. Trois fois mieux. Environ. Cela donne un ordre d&#8217;idée &#8230; 
Autre point très positif : *la performance graphique, notamment en 3D, testée avec la «référence» en la matière, à savoir 3Dmark 2006 Professional, affiche des performances en hausse de &#8230; 700 %.*

Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac compte un nombre impressionnant de nouvelles fonctionnalités (l&#8217;éditeur en annonce 70), des nouveautés qui, pour la plupart, permettent aux utilisateurs d&#8217;avoir enfin la flexibilité souhaitée dans leur travail quotidien. Une chose est certaine, parce que Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac permet de choisir le niveau d'intégration de Windows dans Mac : du mode Plein écran où Windows cache complètement l'interface utilisateur de Mac au nouveau mode Crystal qui fait disparaître entièrement Windows, avec toutes les variantes imaginables, la dernière mouture s&#8217;avère donc extrêmement conviviale, puisqu&#8217;elle permet de facilement continuer à accéder à Windows sans jamais quitter Mac OS et ce autant que l&#8217;on le souhaite. 

*Mieux encore, Parallels fonctionne également parfaitement avec Boot Camp. Dans ce cas, il tourne en arrière-plan. Sans le moindre problème. Mais pourquoi compliquer ? *

Enfin, la version 5 de Parallels Desktop pour Mac a vraiment rendu l'émulation Windows encore plus transparente et plus fiable qu&#8217;auparavant et c&#8217;est peu dire. 

Vista et Windows 7 via le pilote WDDM Windows, dont Aero Flip 3D. 
Grâce à Parallels Compressor, l&#8217;optimisation automatique de la taille de la machine virtuelle pour une meilleure performance se voit presque immédiatement et l&#8217;optimisation du code est telle que l&#8217;on a du mal à imaginer quels gains pourraient encore être faits. 
Lorsque l&#8217;incité n&#8217;est pas Windows mais Linux, à partir de la paravirtualisation KVM, les performances sont réellement tellement optimisées que l&#8217;on pourrait croire à une machine nativement construite autour de la distribution Linux « invitée ». 

*Un dernier point et non des moindres : la qualité et les performances graphiques *

*M. Andrew Mackles, Directeur de la Gestion Produit AutoCAD chez Autodesk a déclaré : « l&#8217;excellente performance graphique 3D de Parallels Desktop pour Mac fait d&#8217;elle la solution de virtualisation Mac préférée d&#8217;Autodesk pour les clients qui choisissent d&#8217;exécuter AutoCAD ou tout autre logiciel d&#8217;ingénierie ou de design sur Mac ». Une telle référence et un soutien de cette taille ne pouvait être passés sous silence.*" 

La page du test :

http://www.mitinews.info/Le-meilleur-des-deux-mondes-peaufine-vitesse-et-strategie_a3067.html

Pour ma part, Parallels 5 est ma troisième version de Parallels. Elle est de loin la meilleure que j'ai eue. Plus rapide, intuitive et puissante que les versions précédentes.

:modo: Edit : Merci d'éviter les liens vers les sites comme la FNAC ou tout lien commercial, on est pas ici pour augmenter leurs ventes.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2009)

On s'approche, directement les liens de vente...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

je suis d'accord c'est comme je disais!!

Mais on dirait plus une remarque d'un pro parallels qu'une remarque objective.. 

Chacun doit essayer par lui même! surtout avec les logiciels gratuits !!

je pense et suis convaincu qu'un essai sera plus constructif que de demander à jean, Paul ou autres qui on peut être une machine moins performante que la votre ou bourré de programmes qui sont peut être pas net!!! et qui diront laisse tomber c'est de la merde...! mais il fonctionnerait parfaitement pour *vos besoins* sur votre machine!

pas la peine de chercher le top du top ou le dernier de..

le principal c'est que ça fonctionne!


----------



## Cleveland (1 Décembre 2009)

Ca répond pas trop a ma question :/


----------



## klhac (1 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

J'ai besoin d'utiliser windows parfois, est-il mieux de le virtualiser sur mon mac ou bien vaut-il mieux utiliser bootcamp et installer Windows ???

Merci à vous
K.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'utiliser windows parfois, est-il mieux de le virtualiser sur mon mac ou bien vaut-il mieux utiliser bootcamp et installer Windows ???
> 
> ...



.. si c'est pour quelques programmes pas trop gourmands (et encore) virtualiser est plus facile pas besoin de redémarrer juste pour une programme..

-par contre bootcamp est gratuit sur ta machine...

ou il y a virtualbox qui est gratuit, mais je l'ai jamais utiliser!

-c'est possible de faire les deux.. (parallels)  les autres *je sais* pas!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------




Cleveland a dit:


> Ca répond pas trop a ma question :/




*justement oui!  essaie les!! c'est gratuit!*

les deux sont rapides!

on sais faire pause pour pas devoir démarrer windows.. donc c'est comme si tu ouvres excel..


----------



## Cleveland (1 Décembre 2009)

Windows 7 peut être installe sur le nouveau MacBook unibody sans ralentissement et tout ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Windows 7 peut être installe sur le nouveau MacBook unibody sans ralentissement et tout ?



Je te donne le lien des produits certifiés par Parallels :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/partners/become/tp/certified_products_catalog/


----------



## Meven (1 Décembre 2009)

Si ça peut aider. Avec un a priori sur aucun produit vu que je ne les connaissais pas.

Installation de Parallels 5 : écran bleu de windows, impossible de faire une mise à jour, reboot avec vérification des secteurs.

Installation de Vmware Fusion 3 : tout ok.

Donc pour moi, il y a pas photo.

Testé sur un MacBook Pro dernière génération.


----------



## rizoto (1 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de tester les 2 nouvelles version, j'ai aussi ma preferene pour VMware, plus stable, mieux intégré.


----------



## Cleveland (1 Décembre 2009)

et pour moi svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Si ça peut aider. Avec un a priori sur aucun produit vu que je ne les connaissais pas.
> 
> Installation de Parallels 5 : écran bleu de windows, impossible de faire une mise à jour, reboot avec vérification des secteurs.
> 
> ...





*Connerie!!!*

c'est justement pour éviter ce genre de remarque qu'il est important d'essayer avec votre machine!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------




Cleveland a dit:


> et pour moi svp ?





tu les as essayés? 

as tu seulement une version officiel de windows!!

si oui fait ta propre expérience!!


----------



## Cleveland (1 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas encore un Mac Intel enfin si mais il n'est pas a moi donc voilà pourquoi je demande


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Si ça peut aider. Avec un a priori sur aucun produit vu que je ne les connaissais pas.
> Installation de Parallels 5 : écran bleu de windows, impossible de faire une mise à jour, reboot avec vérification des secteurs.
> Installation de Vmware Fusion 3 : tout ok.
> 
> ...



J'ai un MacBook Pro et tout s'est passé on ne peut mieux pour l'installation de toutes mes versions de Parallels. Il y a un assistant: il suffit de suivre ses instructions.
*Parallels c'est 2 Millions d'utilisateurs*.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2009)

Le mieux c'est effectivement de tester les différents produits puisque c'est permis.



Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro et tout s'est passé on ne peut mieux pour l'installation de toutes mes versions de Parallels. Il y a un assistant: il suffit de suivre ses instructions.
> *Parallels c'est 2 Millions d'utilisateurs*.



Ha bah la je suis scié. C'est vrai que VMWare, c'est tellement petit. Juste quelques dizaines de milliers d'entreprises et surtout les 99/ ou 100 premières au classement Fortune 100 ... 2 milliards de dollars de chiffre d'affaire ... une compagnie tellement petite que ses rivaux directs sont juste de petites boites aussi (genre Microsoft ou Google)  ... Ils doivent sûrement trembler devant Parallels ...

J'ai déjà installé 4 ou 5 Fusion sans le moindre soucis. J'ai aussi essayé Parallels sans problème, à part que l'interface ne m'a pas du tout plus -> poubelle. Bref tout marche. Par contre je ne suis pas revendeur de l'un ou l'autre comme JM.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore un Mac Intel enfin si mais il n'est pas a moi donc voilà pourquoi je demande



alors ne t'inquiète pas tu sais mettre windows dessus sans aucuns soucis même gratuitement avec bootcamp..

mais par mon expérience je peux te dire que tu vas de moins en moins utiliser windows! sauf certain programmes vidéos ou autres! 

par ce que on te dit "oui mais il y a tout les logiciels équivalents.." oui mais changer de programme n'est vraiment pas facile.

surtout pour le web et vidéo.. en 3 ans j'arrive tjs pas à faire les même clips vidéos avec final cut pro comme je les faisais avec magix vidéo de luxe.. (donc je suis sur paralleles)

donc regarde à tout ça!!


----------



## Elendael (2 Décembre 2009)

Pétard, moi qui passait juste prendre la température pour choisir entre l'une et l'autre solution, notre ami commercial m'a tout simplement dégouté de son Parallels avec ses messages publicitaires.
Rien que pour la pratique, ça sera VMWare pour moi.

(Et aussi car Parallels la joue sournoisement avec ses histoires de clé US/EU, j'ai choppé un Parallels avec Macheist et j'peux pas m'en servir en Français car on refuse de me changer la clé, c'est aberrant)


----------



## Choan (2 Décembre 2009)

un comparo ici :
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/parallels5-vs-vmware3.html

je suis sur vmware 2 depuis 1 an, je vais bientot passer au 3 car cette MV me satisfait pleinement. tres stable, rapide et osef de la 3D.


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

accolibri a dit:


> *Connerie!!!*
> 
> c'est justement pour éviter ce genre de remarque qu'il est important d'essayer avec votre machine!!



Voilà bien le genre de message qui me dégoûte.

J'ai horreur des gens qui prennent les autres pour des cons ou de haut.

Je parle de mon expérience. Tu étais dernière mon ordinateur pour vérifier ce que je dis ? Le test a été fait sur le Macbook pro de ma femme (c'est un peu le mien, non ?). En plus, c'est moi qui l'ai installé, exactement comme il fallait (la preuve, vmware marche très bien).

D'autre part, ma version de Windows est totalement légal vu que je l'ai acheté en version complète avec mon ancien pc et que j'ai même appelé Microsoft pour me l'activer à nouveau.




Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro et tout s'est passé on ne peut mieux pour l'installation de toutes mes versions de Parallels. Il y a un assistant: il suffit de suivre ses instructions.
> *Parallels c'est 2 Millions d'utilisateurs*.



Ah ok, 2M d'utilisateurs donc j'ai fait les choses incorrectement ? CQFD ? Pathétique...
Je rappelle que je donnais ici mon expérience, pas une généralité.


----------



## Hurrican (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Voilà bien le genre de message qui me dégoûte.
> 
> J'ai horreur des gens qui prennent les autres pour des cons ou de haut.
> 
> ...



Oh là, on s'emporte, et on ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.
Je ne pense pas (même s'il est mal venu on est d'accord), que le "connerie" d'accolibri était destiné à parler de ton test. Mais plutôt du fait que ton problème ne peut être pris comme une situation classique avec Parallels. Sa remarque sur le fait qu'on doit "tester soi même sur sa propre machine", ne concernait pas ton test, mais justement les autres, qui ne devait pas prendre ton test comme une référence.
Regarde, si je suis le même raisonnement que toi. J'ai installé Windows XP sur mon macbook pro (sur Bootcamp) sans aucun souci. En revanche, j'ai eu de gros problèmes avec l'installation de Snow Leopard (kernel, impossibilité de migrer depuis Leopard et obligation d'effacer tout le volume et de repartir de zéro). Pourtant (je fais là le même genre de remarque que toi), mon macbook pro (core duo 2Ghz) est normal, mon OS Apple d'origine. Donc on en conclue que Snow Leopard est un mauvais OS instable, et Windows XP un super OS stable... Non çà ne peut pas se résumer à un exemple.
Et pour faire simple, sur Fusion 2 quand j'ai voulu le tester, j'ai eu plus d'ennuis qu'avec Parallels 4 (déjà j'ai perdu ma partition Bootcamp lorsque j'ai installé Fusion 2 :hein: ). Est-ce significatif ? Pas du tout ! Surtout que je connais des cas similaires sur les deux solutions.
Bref, ce genre de commentaire n'apporte pas d'eau au moulin (sauf si bien sûr c'était répandu), et c'est surtout çà qu'Accolibri voulait pointer du doigt (de façon excessive et malpolie je te l'accorde).

Quant à Jean-Miche... Oublie le c'est tout. Comme beaucoup de monde ici le fait . Le pire c'est pas que je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui sur le produit, c'est que son discours est totalement orienté, et semble une vitrine commerciale. Un vendeur tellement caricatural qu'il dessert plus la solution qu'il ne l'aide...


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Le mieux c'est effectivement de tester les différents produits puisque c'est permis.
> Ha bah la je suis scié. C'est vrai que VMWare, c'est tellement petit. Juste quelques dizaines de milliers d'entreprises et surtout les 99/ ou 100 premières au classement Fortune 100 ... 2 milliards de dollars de chiffre d'affaire ... une compagnie tellement petite que ses rivaux directs sont juste de petites boites aussi (genre Microsoft ou Google)  ... Ils doivent sûrement trembler devant Parallels ...



Parallels a 600 personnes. Connectix l'éditeur de Virtual PC était également une PME. Ce n'est pas une question de taille d'entreprise
mais de compétences techniques. Parallels est spécialisé dans les appli Mac alors que VMWare est spécialisé dans les appli PC. Les résultats des tests sont là pour le prouver.



melaure a dit:


> J'ai déjà installé 4 ou 5 Fusion sans le moindre soucis. J'ai aussi essayé Parallels sans problème, à part que l'interface ne m'a pas du tout plus -> poubelle. Bref tout marche. Par contre je ne suis pas revendeur de l'un ou l'autre comme JM.



Je ne suis pas revendeur Parallels. Je fais que produire des éléments pour que l'acheteur potentiel puisse se faire une idée juste de la valeur d'un produit et notamment de Parallels 5 qui est ma version.


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je ne suis pas revendeur Parallels. Je fais que produire des éléments pour que l'acheteur potentiel puisse se faire une idée juste de la valeur d'un produit et notamment de Parallels 5 qui est *ma *version.



tu es vraiment sur de ne pas bosser chez Parallels ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Parallels est spécialisé dans les appli Mac alors que VMWare est spécialisé dans les appli PC. Les résultats des tests sont là pour le prouver.


Absolument pas, les test ne montrent rien de ce que tu prétends là. Ils sont quasi semblable, en plus. 

Y a même pas mal de test qui trouvent l'interface de Fusion plus mac, c'est con ça. 

600 chez parallels ? tu as vu cette info sur l'intranet ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> tu es vraiment sur de ne pas bosser chez Parallels ?



Je ne travaille pas chez Parallels. J'ai choisi Parallels 3 suite aux tests de comparaison qui avaient été faits, et notamment ceux de SVMMac (je suis abonné). Comme je l'ai fait pour Virtual PC, j'ai mis à niveau ma version en 4 puis en 5. C'est effectivement *ma* version.
Mais je laisse le soin à ceux qui veulent tester eux-mêmes le soin de le faire eux-mêmes. Il suffit de chercher par Google: VMWare et Parallels pour le faire.



supermoquette a dit:


> Absolument pas, les test ne montrent rien de ce que tu prétends là. Ils sont quasi semblable, en plus.



Je donne à nouveau le lien du test de Parallels 5 (*avec une comparaison pour la vitesse avec Fusion de VMWare*) de  Miti News - Topix Technologies - *Le Magazine Interactif des Technologies de l'Information* :

http://www.mitinews.info/Le-meilleur-des-deux-mondes-peaufine-vitesse-et-strategie_a3067.html



supermoquette a dit:


> Y a même pas mal de test qui trouvent l'interface de Fusion plus mac, c'est con ça.



Il est possible que certains tests trouvent l'interface de Fusion mieux que celle de Parallels 5. On doit trouver le contraire aussi.



supermoquette a dit:


> 600 chez parallels ? tu as vu cette info sur l'intranet ?



Quant au nombre de salariés de Parallels, çà n'est pas par l'intranet, ni l'extranet que je l'ai su mais sur le site de Parallels. Et en plus je me suis trompé : ils sont 700. Tu peux vérifier.
Je te fais un copier-coller de la page d'accueil (c'est tout en bas) :

"Parallels est l'un des leaders mondiaux en matière de logiciels de virtualisation et d'automatisation qui optimise l'infrastructure informatique des particuliers, entreprises et fournisseurs de services via toutes les plates-formes majeures de virtualisation, de systèmes d'exploitation et de matériel. Créée en 1999, Parallels est une société en croissance rapide qui compte environ 700 employés en Amérique du Nord, en Europe et en Asie."


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2009)

Ton lien mitinews c'est de la pub, avec, pour les perfs, même pas d'autre explication que du texte : "Et comme nous, ils constatent, même avec la livraison toute récente de VMware Fusion 3.0, que Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac *s'avère un quart environ plus rapide que n&#8217;importe lequel de ses concurrents sur Mac* ! ".

Super.

On sait même pas sur quoi, quel appli, rien, ni quel concurent. Du vide.

http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/11/parallels-desktop-5-review.ars/7



> *Parallels Advantages:*
> 
> Faster VM suspend/resume
> Windows XP OpenGL is the most solid implementation around
> ...


----------



## Hurrican (2 Décembre 2009)

Oui ben SM, je vais te dire un truc. Parallels 5 est installé depuis quelques jours déjà chez certains de mes clients, et pas un seul problème...
Moi même j'ai franchi le pas, et non seulement je n'ai rencontré aucun des soucis pointés par Ars (pour ceux que j'ai pu tester comme Aero), mais franchement, çà marche nickel (et pas que sur une machine...). J'estime que son article est partial du moins pour XP 32 bits. Il affirme même que les clients Parallels sont en train de déserter vers Fusion. D'où sort t'il cette information, où sont les chiffres ? Lancer une affirmation comme çà, sans preuve ni source fiable, en disant juste "je le sais", cà s'appelle de la désinformation, tout bonnement. C'est du niveau de Jean-Miche. J'avais confiance en Ars technica, c'est fini.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Décembre 2009)

Loin de moi l'envie de vous dire que la petite gué-guerre c'est pénible pour les autres utilisateurs du forum.  Je suivais ce fil avec intérêt mais là....   désolé...  ça devient lourd!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Loin de moi l'envie de vous dire que la petite gué-guerre c'est pénible pour les autres utilisateurs du forum.  Je suivais ce fil avec intérêt mais là....   désolé...  ça devient lourd!!!!



c'est clair!!
12 pages pour toujours demander les mêmes choses et dire le mien est mieux!!
ppffff  navrant


----------



## klhac (2 Décembre 2009)

J'ai du mal à me decider sur le windows à virtualiser : XP  ou Vista .... vu que vista est lourd et parfois trop lent, j'opte pour XP mais la lenteur de vista se fera ressentir aussi lorsqu'il sera vistualiser ou pas?


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Décembre 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ton lien mitinews c'est de la pub, avec, pour les perfs, même pas d'autre explication que du texte : "Et comme nous, ils constatent, même avec la livraison toute récente de VMware Fusion 3.0, que Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac *s'avère un quart environ plus rapide que nimporte lequel de ses concurrents sur Mac* ! ".
> 
> Super.
> 
> On sait même pas sur quoi, quel appli, rien, ni quel concurent. Du vide.



Concernant mon lien, il est :

"Elle vient tout juste de sortir la toute dernière version du tout premier, en parts de marchés, des utilitaires Mac dont plus de 2 millions d'utilisateurs se servent pour exécuter Windows, Linux et encore d'autres systèmes d'exploitation en parallèle avec Mac OS X. 
*La rédaction et ses testeurs faisaient partie du programme bêta et les tests ont ainsi déjà pu démarrer il y a plusieurs semaines. Ces tests, réellement concluants et à linstallation et à lusage sont corroborés par ceux, récents, conduits par le groupe de recherche américain Crimson Consulting Group. Comme nous, ils ont créé une double plateforme portant sur l'exécution de Windows 7 64 bits sur un MacBook Pro, Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac. Et nous ne nous étions pas concertés ! *

*Et comme nous, ils constatent, même avec la livraison toute récente de VMware Fusion 3.0, que Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac s'avère un quart environ plus rapide que nimporte lequel de ses concurrents sur Mac ! "*

La rédaction a bien testé Parallels 5 en bêta, à l'installation et à l'usage. Çà n'est pas que de la pub.

Quant à la vitesse, la rédaction met sur le même pied *les concurrents, tous les concurrents y compris Fusion de VMWare*.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

héhé..


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Parallels est spécialisé dans les appli Mac alors que VMWare est spécialisé dans les appli PC. Les résultats des tests sont là pour le prouver.


Je trouve que c'est incorrecte de présenter les choses comme cela. Parallels n'est pas plus spécialisée dans les appli Mac que VMware ne le serait dans les appli PC. Ces deux sociétés développent toutes les deux des appli PC, et ont commencé à s'intéresser à la plateforme Mac dès l'apparition des Mac à processeur Intel (Parallels ayant commencé à développer sa solution de virtualisation pour Mac un petit peu avant VMware).
Quant aux résultats de tests (indépendants, les tests), ils démontrent au final que globalement ces deux logiciels se valent, certains aspects étant plus favorables à Parallels et d'autres à VMware, ce pourquoi c'est à l'utilisateur de se faire lui-même une opinion et de faire son choix selon ses propres attentes et exigences.


----------



## klhac (3 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

J'ai besoin d'utiliser des logiciels conçus exclusivement pour pc.
Si je virtualise un windows avec Fusion (par exemple), pourrais-je les utiliser sans problème.... ou vaut-il mieux créer une partition windows sur mon macbook et faire une install complète de Windows afin de booter sur cette partition au démarrage???

Merci.
K.


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'utiliser des logiciels conçus exclusivement pour pc.
> Si je virtualise un windows avec Fusion (par exemple), pourrais-je les utiliser sans problème.... ou vaut-il mieux créer une partition windows sur mon macbook et faire une install complète de Windows afin de booter sur cette partition au démarrage???
> ...




Tout dépend du niveau de performance recherchée, de la fréquence d'utilsation, du type d'application lancée.


----------



## michio (3 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'utiliser des logiciels conçus exclusivement pour pc.
> Si je virtualise un windows avec Fusion (par exemple), pourrais-je les utiliser sans problème.... ou vaut-il mieux créer une partition windows sur mon macbook et faire une install complète de Windows afin de booter sur cette partition au démarrage???
> ...


J'utilise Fusion depuis un an et demi, passé à la V3 depuis peu.
XP pro installé depuis Bootcamp avec une belle partition que à lui.
Install de tous les logiciels dans la foulée en démarrant depuis XP (suite Office et autres).
Ensuite, install de Fusion, utilisation de la partition depuis Fusion.
Toutes les install et mlses à jour (bah, une centaine en un an, merci Windows ) se font depuis Fusion, y compris la dernière màj Bootcamp l'autre jour (qui bizarrement m'a fait sauter mon mappage clavier :mouais: )

J'ai fait exactement pareil sur le MBP de ma femme.

Le but recherché est atteint : ça marche sans aucun problème -ce qui me semble être le point essentiel de quiconque (particulier en tout cas) veut faire tourner Win sur son Mac.


----------



## klhac (3 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer VMware et j'ai réussi à installer Windows XP après une mauvaise installation une première fois et j'ai 2 questions :
- Au lancement de VMware, j'ai donc deux windows (sur le côté gauche). 
Comment supprimer la mauvaise install? Je ne trouve pas de SUPP ou de désinstall dans VMware?
- Dans VMware, une fois dans mon windows (celui qui fonctionne), j'ai un problème de lettres au niveau du clavier.. c'est à dire que les lettres tapées ne correspondent pas à ce qui est écrit sur la feuille. J'ai pourtant bien choisi FRANCAIS et non FRANCAIS NUMERIQUE dans l'icone "drapeau" de VMware.

Merci à vous
K.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2009)

Pour la machine virtuelle de trop, va voir dans ton répertoire utilisateur, répertoire machines virtuelles. Tu dois en avoir deux. Supprime celle de trop.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pour la machine virtuelle de trop, va voir dans ton répertoire utilisateur, répertoire machines virtuelles. Tu dois en avoir deux. Supprime celle de trop.


Cà fait pas très pro, ni très mac.     Dans Parallels on a une interface pour gérer les machines virtuelles. 

Enfin, content aussi de voir qu'une install de Fusion sur un "bête" XP a posé problème (faudrait peut être indiquer çà au "journaliste" d'Ars technica). Cà prouve bien (et moi je le sais ayant vécu ces problèmes moi-même), que Fusion ou Parallels, même combat. Les différences se font d'une machine à l'autre, et les tests d'une seule personne sont forcément partiaux. Alors la seule chose à faire reste le test de la version d'évaluation par chacun, avec ses propres matériel et environnement, pour savoir laquelle des deux solutions convient le mieux.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2009)

Marrant, c'est la conclusion du "journaliste", et de la plupart des gens ici depuis le début sauf ceux qui pointent direct chez parallels ou fnac... tu es un drôle de "lecteur".


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Décembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oui ben SM, je vais te dire un truc. Parallels 5 est installé depuis quelques jours déjà chez certains de mes clients, et pas un seul problème...
> *Moi même j'ai franchi le pas, et non seulement je n'ai rencontré aucun des soucis pointés par Ars (pour ceux que j'ai pu tester comme Aero), mais franchement, çà marche nickel (et pas que sur une machine...). J'estime que son article est partial du moins pour XP 32 bits. Il affirme même que les clients Parallels sont en train de déserter vers Fusion. D'où sort t'il cette information, où sont les chiffres ?* Lancer une affirmation comme çà, sans preuve ni source fiable, en disant juste "je le sais", cà s'appelle de la désinformation, tout bonnement. *C'est du niveau de Jean-Miche*. J'avais confiance en Ars technica, c'est fini.



Tu pourrais nous rappeler ce que tu fais Hurrican ?

Pourquoi écris-tu que je dis des choses dont je n'apporte pas les preuves. Les versions de Fusion et de Parallels 5 sont trop récentes pour qu'il y ait des tests de comparaison. C'est ce pourquoi, j'avais donné le comparatif entre les 2 versions précédentes publié par MacGe. Le test de Ars arrive en anglais et j'ai pu trouver un autre test fait des journalistes français sur Parallels 5 et qui met en valeur sa vitesse par rapport à tous les concurrents.
Puisque l'on a commencé par de l'anglais, voilà un autre comparatif fait toujours en anglais par Wikipédia US :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VMware_Fusion_and_Parallels_Desktop

Quant au nombre de clients de Parallels, voilà la nouvelle annoncée par MacGe pour le million de copies vendues :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129823/1-million-au-moins-de-windows-sur-mac

Je rappelle que Virtual PC n'a vendu que 1 million de copies en tout.
Et que les chiffres donnés par Parallels sont de 2 millions maintenant.




Hurrican a dit:


> Cà fait pas très pro, ni très mac.     Dans Parallels on a une interface pour gérer les machines virtuelles.
> 
> *Enfin, content aussi de voir qu'une install de Fusion sur un "bête" XP a posé problème (faudrait peut être indiquer çà au "journaliste" d'Ars technica)*. Cà prouve bien (et moi je le sais ayant vécu ces problèmes moi-même), que Fusion ou Parallels, même combat. *Les différences se font d'une machine à l'autre, et les tests d'une seule personne sont forcément partiaux*. Alors la seule chose à faire reste le test de la version d'évaluation par chacun, avec ses propres matériel et environnement, pour savoir laquelle des deux solutions convient le mieux.



J'en suis à ma troisième version de Parallels*, jamais non jamais*, je n'ai eu aucun problème d'installation, de désinstallation (récemment j'ai désinstallée une machine virtuelle puis en ai réinstallée une autre), de stabilité quelconque, d'autre probléme quelconque avec ce logiciel.

Le mieux est encore de tester soi même les 2 logiciels concurrents pour se rendre compte.


----------



## klhac (4 Décembre 2009)

Dites, sur Parrallels, avons-nous aussi (comme avec Fusion) des soucis de clavier tel qu'énoncé dans ma question ???


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Dites, sur Parrallels, avons-nous aussi (comme avec Fusion) des soucis de clavier tel qu'énoncé dans ma question ???



Le mieux est que tu essayes Parallels 5.
Le clavier Mac est reporté sur le clavier PC. Et en français.
Tu achètes Parallels 5 en français, tu as le clavier français.


----------



## klhac (4 Décembre 2009)

ok
Mon MacBook est un clavier AZERTY
mais dans VMware, j'ai un clavier QUERTY
.... pourriez-vous me dire comment passer sur un clavier AZERTY SVP ???


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> ok
> Mon MacBook est un clavier AZERTY
> mais dans VMware, j'ai un clavier QUERTY
> .... pourriez-vous me dire comment passer sur un clavier AZERTY SVP ???



Je te donne un lien issu du site de Parallels:
Quelles sont les nouvelles fonctions de Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac ?

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/6853

Tu pourras facilement télécharger la version test puisque tu es sur le site.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Décembre 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Marrant, c'est la conclusion du "journaliste", et de la plupart des gens ici depuis le début sauf ceux qui pointent direct chez parallels ou fnac... tu es un drôle de "lecteur".


Ben tu n'as lu que les messages qui t'intéresse alors SM... 
Ce post que j'ai écrit fait suite au message de klhac, qui a eu un problème d'installation de Fusion avec un simple Windows XP (mais tu ne l'as peut être pas vu), et des problèmes de clavier mal paramétré, quand le "journaliste" dis que ces fameux problèmes justement se retrouvent dans Parallels et pas dans Fusion. 
Ayant moi même eu des gros soucis d'install de Fusion (et aucun avec Parallels) j'affirme encore une fois que le test du journaliste n'a rien d'objectif. Je peux te pointer des tas d'autres tests qui n'ont pas mis en évidence de soucis avec Parallels (et pas ceux du site de Parallels, ne me confond pas avec quelqu'un d'autre stp). 
L'article du "journaliste" n'est qu'une expérience personnelle (influencée ou non en plus), et ne peux avoir, vu qu'elle ne porte que sur *une seule *machine, de valeur statistique.
C'est d'ailleurs marrant qu'on parle de "journaliste" et c'est pour çà que je met toujours ce terme entre guillemets. Ces gens là n'ont aucune culture journalistique, aucun sens de la mesure et de l'appui par des preuves étayées (le coup du "je sais que les gens quittent Parallels pour acheter Fusion" sans avancer la moindre source vérifiable çà me reste en travers de la gorge, et d'un de mes amis... journaliste), et n'abordent jamais les sujets avec la distance nécessaire. Plus je relis l'article et plus je m'en rends compte, il n'a jamais chercher à comprendre pourquoi il faisait face à un problème sur sa machine, et à en essayer une autre. Et hop, je te pond une conclusion, Parallels est instable, et Fusion est stable. Si moi je devais écrire cet article en partant du même principe, la conclusion serait à l'opposé ! Fusion n'a jamais marché correctement sur mon mbp (je n'ai pas testé la V3), alors que Parallels 3 puis 4, et maintenant 5 ne m'ont causé aucun, je dis bien aucun soucis. Fusion inutilisable et dangereux (partition Bootcamp "détruite"), Parallels fonctionnement parfait. Tu trouves çà sérieux comme conclusion ? Ben elle l'est autant que celle d'Ars. Deux machines, 3 OS différents (98SE, XP et 2000 dans mon cas) sur chaque.

Et puis amusant, tu parles de "la conclusion de la plupart des gens ici". Mais recompte bien, et je ne suis pas certain que tu trouves beaucoup de différence entre les pro Parallels et les pro Fusion. Et on en revient à la conclusion habituelle. Les 2 produits se valent, ne vous fiez pas aux tests publiés à droite et à gauche, qu'ils soient pour un produit ou un autre, et testez par vous-même.


----------



## michio (5 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> ok
> Mon MacBook est un clavier AZERTY
> mais dans VMware, j'ai un clavier QUERTY
> .... pourriez-vous me dire comment passer sur un clavier AZERTY SVP ???


Dans Fusion / Préférences / Clavier et souris et là tu choisis ton profil à toi que tu veux + mappage de touche / raccourcis...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et puis amusant, tu parles de "la conclusion de la plupart des gens ici". Mais recompte bien, et je ne suis pas certain que tu trouves beaucoup de différence entre les pro Parallels et les pro Fusion. Et on en revient à la conclusion habituelle. Les 2 produits se valent, ne vous fiez pas aux tests publiés à droite et à gauche, qu'ils soient pour un produit ou un autre, et testez par vous-même.


Mais je parle bien de la similitude soulignée dès la page 1 du sujet (même moi, incroyable)... et tu auras noté que j'ai appuyé pour répondre à jean-miche. Sinon j'aurais sorti le test d'ars qui décrit les défauts de fusion 3, si si.
Mais dans un moment de relâchement il a quand même conseillé de tester les deux. J'ai du relire.


----------



## michio (5 Décembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ce post que j'ai écrit fait suite au message de klhac, qui a eu un problème d'installation de Fusion avec un simple Windows XP (mais tu ne l'as peut être pas vu), et des problèmes de clavier mal paramétré, quand le "journaliste" dis que ces fameux problèmes justement se retrouvent dans Parallels et pas dans Fusion.


Si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas un problème d'installation de Fusion, mais un problème d'installation de Windows, non ?


----------



## klhac (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon, ok j'ai bien maintenant mon clavier AZERTY sous VMware.

Mais j'aimerais bien avoir mon clavier MAC sous Fusion/Parallels Windows identique, avec les mêmes touches (c'est à dire sous VMware, taper un "@" sur la touche "@" du clavier MAC par exemple).... je crois qu'il y a une solution mais je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il fallait faire!!!

Je viens d'installer Parallels et j'ai le même soucis.
J'ai installer les VMware Tools je pense.


----------



## michio (7 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Bon, ok j'ai bien maintenant mon clavier AZERTY sous VMware.
> 
> Mais j'aimerais bien avoir mon clavier MAC sous Fusion/Parallels Windows identique, avec les mêmes touches (c'est à dire sous VMware, taper un "@" sur la touche "@" du clavier MAC par exemple).... je crois qu'il y a une solution mais je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il fallait faire!!!
> 
> ...


Regarde ma réponse 4 posts plus haut, "solution inside" 

Je viens de vérifier, ça fonctionne bien :
Mappage de touche activé
Dans Raccourcis Mac Os, activer les raccourcis clavier MacOS

----
Pour les Tools, clique sur l'icône dans Windows (elle ne doit pas être barrée de rouge) si nécessaire pour les mises à jour (s'il ne te le propose pas automatiquement).


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Bon, ok j'ai bien maintenant mon clavier AZERTY sous VMware.
> 
> Mais j'aimerais bien avoir mon clavier MAC sous Fusion/Parallels Windows identique, avec les mêmes touches (c'est à dire sous VMware, taper un "@" sur la touche "@" du clavier MAC par exemple).... je crois qu'il y a une solution mais je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il fallait faire!!!
> 
> ...



Voilà une note du support de Parallels pour le clavier :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965


----------



## michio (8 Décembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier, ça fonctionne bien :
> Mappage de touche activé
> Dans Raccourcis Mac Os, activer les raccourcis clavier MacOS



Bon après la màj de Bootcamp, le mappage a resauté :mouais:

Du coup, j'ai pris de le temps de tester dans Office 2007 et je confirme ce que j'ai mis (juste au-dessus de la page de pub Parallel  ), en prenant soin de mettre le Profil Mac par défaut.

Par contre, le trackpad du MBP semble être en "glisser verrouillé" systématiquement , ou alors je ne suis pas assez patient pour relâcher les fenêtres ?


----------



## klhac (10 Décembre 2009)

Bn, j'ai bien activé mappage des touches et raccourcie MAc OS mais toujours rien.
J'ai voulu ajouter, dans mappage des touches, une nouvelle entrée avec le "@" à gauche dans Raccourcie MAc et la touche "ALT GR" + "0" pour faire le "@" sur pc et cela ne fonctionne pas!!!!


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

Une grosse mise à jour pour VMWare Fusion

Et bien voilà il ont lâché leur fauve aussi, juste pour contredire Jean-Miche, je parie


----------



## klhac (11 Décembre 2009)

Et cette mise à jour pourrait résoudre mon problème de mappage de lettres entre Mac et Windows ou pas???


----------



## Meven (11 Décembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> ...Et on en revient à la conclusion habituelle. Les 2 produits se valent, ne vous fiez pas aux tests publiés à droite et à gauche, qu'ils soient pour un produit ou un autre, et testez par vous-même.



Exactement ! Les tests on s'en fout, les deux se valent. Il faut faire comme j'ai fait : tu installes les deux et celui qui merde, tu le vires.

Pour ma part, j'avais opté pour PD5 dans ma tête, mais c'est celui dont j'ai eu des problèmes, donc j'ai gardé VWF3 qui marche du feu de dieu.

C'est à chacun de tester et de se faire son opinion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

Pour le clavier, je n'ai jamais réussi à installer ce qu'il faut pour le faire marcher correctement dans PD5 alors que VWF3 c'est instinctif.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

klhac a dit:


> Et cette mise à jour pourrait résoudre mon problème de mappage de lettres entre Mac et Windows ou pas???



Essaye là, c'est gratuit !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137648/une-grosse-mise-a-jour-pour-vmware-fusionEt bien voilà il ont lâché leur fauve aussi, juste pour contredire Jean-Miche, je parie


Oh les vilains. 
Bon, en attendant, encore une semaine d'écoulée, et Parallels 5 fonctionne toujours au poil chez nous. 
J'ai pas encore testé Windows 7 (on va très bien avec nos XP pour pour le moment). Quelqu'un a déjà fait le test ? De toute manière si j'ai bien compris, pas de migration en dehors de Vista... En voilà une mauvaise nouvelle pour les responsables de parc. Quelle galère quand il va falloir remplacer les machines !


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oh les vilains.
> Bon, en attendant, encore une semaine d'écoulée, et Parallels 5 fonctionne toujours au poil chez nous.
> J'ai pas encore testé Windows 7 (on va très bien avec nos XP pour pour le moment). Quelqu'un a déjà fait le test ? De toute manière si j'ai bien compris, pas de migration en dehors de Vista... En voilà une mauvaise nouvelle pour les responsables de parc. Quelle galère quand il va falloir remplacer les machines !



Je ne te le fait pas dire. On va rester sous XP longtemps  Ceci dit ça tourne si bien ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Une grosse mise à jour pour VMWare Fusion
> 
> Et bien voilà il ont lâché leur fauve aussi, juste pour contredire Jean-Miche, je parie



Comme la version de Fusion est sortie avant celle de Parallels, il est normal qu'il y ait une mise à jour de Fusion.
VMware Fusion 3 est sortie le 27 octobre 2009.
Parallels 5 est sortie le 4 novembre 2009.
La mise à jour de Parallels 5 ne va pas tarder elle aussi.


----------



## michio (13 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Comme la version de Fusion est sortie avant celle de Parallels, il est normal qu'il y ait une mise à jour de Fusion.
> VMware Fusion 3 est sortie le 27 octobre 2009.
> Parallels 5 est sortie le 4 novembre 2009.
> La mise à jour de Parallels 5 ne va pas tarder elle aussi.


Tu te relâches ! Tu as oublié de mettre le lien vers le site de Parallel ...  ... ou de la Fnac 

_Laissez, je vais trouver la sortie tout seul _

Ah, si ! Chez moi, Fusion3 marche toujours aussi bien depuis la mise à jour


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Décembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> Tu te relâches ! Tu as oublié de mettre le lien vers le site de Parallel ...  ... ou de la Fnac



Parallels 5 marche toujours aussi bien.

Si je mets des liens sur le site de Parallels, c'est parce que:

- certaines personnes n'ont vu que la partie en anglais alors que tout est également en français

- qu'il y a des mises à niveau depuis la version 2 en Parallels 5 qui sont également accessibles sur le site en français

- qu'il y a une offre récente mais limitée dans le temps pour les clients de la version Parallels 4 ce qui a été mon cas (Parallels offre une tarification spéciale et des mises à niveau gratuites pour les clients qui viennent d'acheter Parallels Desktop 4.0 pour Mac)

- qu'il y a une offre spéciale pour les clients VMware

- que la base de connaissances et la documentation en ligne sont accessibles gratuitement en français pour les acheteurs et pour les acheteurs potentiels.

Si je mets également des liens sur le site de la FNAC, c'est qu'il faut bien également donner des prix. 

J'essaie de rendre service pour Parallels comme je l'ai fait pour Virtual PC.


----------



## michio (13 Décembre 2009)

Pas la peine de te justifier... ça fait encore plus louche et suspect.

_Et comme dirait l'autre, suspect, c'est grave, ... _


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> P
> J'essaie de rendre service pour Parallels comme je l'ai fait pour Virtual PC.



Le seul truc qu'il ne fallait pas dire ...


----------



## divoli (13 Décembre 2009)

Ah, Jean-miche et VirtualPC, c'est toute une histoire ! 

C'est en grande partie ça qui lui a valu d'en énerver plus d'un et de se retrouver avec une petite boule rouge au dessous de son pseudo, non ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ah, Jean-miche et VirtualPC, c'est toute une histoire !



Je tiens à ta disposition les messages personnels des membres de MacGe que j'ai aidés pour Virtual PC et Windows.

Sur MacGe, on peut trouver tout type de message pour dénigrer une marque, un produit au profit d'autres marques, d'autres produits soft ou hard.

Virtual PC m'a rendu comme à d'autres de bons et loyaux services. J'apprécie maintenant d'avoir sur mon Mac un processeur Intel qui me permet d'utiliser au mieux mon PC avec Parallels 5.


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Décembre 2009)

Ben moi, j'ai longtemps hésité entre Parallels et VMWare Fusion. Et après avoir lu pas mal de comparatifs, j'ai opté pour Parallels 5 sur un Mcbook Pro 2,26 ghz + Windows 7 Pro. 
Ca tourne bien, je suis content.
Valà


----------



## michio (14 Décembre 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai longtemps hésité entre Parallels et VMWare Fusion. Et après avoir lu pas mal de comparatifs, j'ai opté pour Parallels 5 sur un Mcbook Pro 2,26 ghz + Windows 7 Pro.
> Ca tourne bien, je suis content.
> Valà


Tout pareil pour moi avec Fusion.
Je pense que c'est bien là l'essentiel, plutôt que de faire de la pub pour un produit ou un autre.
Le tout, c'est que ça marche pour l'usage que chacun en a ; les produits sont proches, les supports également, ...

Il y a les versions d'essai pour tester et faire le choix.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Une grosse mise à jour pour VMWare Fusion
> 
> Et bien voilà il ont lâché leur fauve aussi, juste pour contredire Jean-Miche, je parie



Et voilà la mise à jour de Parallels 5 : 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137796/une-mise-a-jour-pour-parallels-desktop-5


----------



## Meven (22 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Et voilà la mise à jour de Parallels 5 :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137796/une-mise-a-jour-pour-parallels-desktop-5



Là je comprends pas...

L'éditeur affirme que sa solution de virtualisation est plus performante lors de lecture de vidéo sous Windows Vista et Windows 7.

Pourquoi lire des vidéos sur la partie virtualiser et non sur OS X ? La virtualisation sert à se servir de Windows pour des applis que OS X ne sait pas faire tourner non ? Ou alors fallait prendre un PC, ou alors le faire par Bootcamp.


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Là je comprends pas...
> 
> L'éditeur affirme que sa solution de virtualisation est plus performante lors de lecture de vidéo sous Windows Vista et Windows 7.
> 
> Pourquoi lire des vidéos sur la partie virtualiser et non sur OS X ? La virtualisation sert à se servir de Windows pour des applis que OS X ne sait pas faire tourner non ? Ou alors fallait prendre un PC, ou alors le faire par Bootcamp.



C'est pour le Blu-Ray


----------



## Hurrican (22 Décembre 2009)

Ou certains format de fichiers (particulièrement certains formats propres à Windows media), qui ne passent pas ou mal sous OsX.
Enfin, ce n'est pas, heureusement la seule amélioration apportée.


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Et voilà la mise à jour de Parallels 5 :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137796/une-mise-a-jour-pour-parallels-desktop-5


A en lire les réactions, je suis quand même consterné de constater qu'il y a toujours deux versions avec deux licences distinctes, celle francophone ayant toujours un train de retard par rapport à celle anglophone. C'est une  particularité absurde qui m'a fait exclure Parallels Desktop, VMware Fusion étant multilingue depuis la version 1.1 de 2007.

Une autre particularité (du moins c'était sa réputation en 2007) était d'avoir tendance à flinguer la partition boot camp. J'espère que Parallels Desktop est plus fiable à ce niveau là (je suppose que oui puisque je ne lis plus de telles plaintes).

Pour l'essentiel, c'est certainement une bonne application.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> A en lire les réactions, je suis quand même consterné de constater qu'il y a toujours deux versions avec deux licences distinctes, celle francophone ayant toujours un train de retard par rapport à celle anglophone. C'est une  particularité absurde qui m'a fait exclure Parallels Desktop, VMware Fusion étant multilingue depuis la version 1.1 de 2007.
> 
> Pour l'essentiel, c'est certainement une bonne application.



Voilà la version française de la mise à jour de Parallels 5:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/138041/parallels-desktop-5-revise-en-vf

Je rappelle les plus de cette mise à jour :

"L'éditeur affirme que sa solution de virtualisation est plus performante lors de lecture de vidéo sous Windows Vista et Windows 7. *D'autre part, Aero est dorénavant supporté sur les Macintosh équipés de puces Intel GMAX3100 / GMA950. *L'USB Mass Storage fonctionne également de manière plus rapide avec cette mouture.
Outre de nombreuses corrections de bogues, cette révision de Parallels 5 comprend des Parallels Tools pour Mandriva 2010 et Xorg 1.7 dans Fedora 12. Enfin, sachez que Parallels Transporter a été revu de manière à rendre plus performantes les machines virtuelles qui ont été importées depuis VMware Fusion."


----------



## Hurrican (31 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Une autre particularité (du moins c'était sa réputation en 2007) était d'avoir tendance à flinguer la partition boot camp. J'espère que Parallels Desktop est plus fiable à ce niveau là (je suppose que oui puisque je ne lis plus de telles plaintes).



Ben ce n'est pas particulier à Parallels (même si à la lecture des forums il y a été plus souvent cité)... Moi c'est Fusion 2 que j'avais mis en test qui m'avait bousillé ma partition BootCamp (XP pro Sp2) sur mon mbp CoreDuo. Mais prévoyant, je venais juste de faire une copie avec Winclone. On ne soulignera jamais assez l'utilité des sauvegardes ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mon cher Jean-Miche,
> 
> Si l'on pouvait se référer, et même se débrouiller, uniquement avec l'aide intégrée des logiciels, les forums comme ceux de MacGe n'auraient plus tellement de sens.
> Quoi que, quand on a compris le fonctionnement de Fusion, qui n'est pas bien compliqué, on a plus besoin de l'aide. Le reste des problèmes sont d'éventuels bugs qui peuvent être discutés entre utilisateurs.
> ...


mais pourquoi windows ne serait pas integré a un mac? comme cela on ne serait pas obligé d'aller sur bootcamp ou d'avoir parallell? peut etre qu'il y aura un jour un accord entre apple et windows? quelqu'un peu me répondre?


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2010)

marie-j a dit:


> mais pourquoi windows ne serait pas integré a un mac? comme cela on ne serait pas obligé d'aller sur bootcamp ou d'avoir parallell? peut etre qu'il y aura un jour un accord entre apple et windows? quelqu'un peu me répondre?



Ben justement bootcamp, c'est transformer son Mac en PC sous Windows ...

Maintenant la force d'Apple, ce n'est pas le matériel, c'est bien le système d'exploitation. C'est ça qui fait qu'un Mac n'est pas un PC comme les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ben justement bootcamp, c'est transformer son Mac en PC sous Windows ...
> 
> Maintenant la force d'Apple, ce n'est pas le matériel, c'est bien le système d'exploitation. C'est ça qui fait qu'un Mac n'est pas un PC comme les autres.





Je m'excuse mais pour MOI (c'est l'autonomie) ainsi que certaines personnes dans mon entourage c'est le design qui fait changer et la "fiabilité" avant l'os.. puisqu'on le connait pas! 

les premiers macbook blanc avec processeur intel ont fait du bien pour ceux qui voulaient switcher.. maintenant avec l'alu c'est un peu cheap mais bon... j'y retournerais pas sur pc!! j'y ai faillis avec les premiers unibody  (moins d'autonomie) maintenant j'attends les nouveaux..


----------



## Cleveland (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un soucis avec Parallels quand j'installe Seven il me dit que mon lecteur DVD et CD ne marche pas enfin il n'est pas reconnu donc je ne peux pas installe Seven ! Comment faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai un soucis avec Parallels quand j'installe Seven il me dit que mon lecteur DVD et CD ne marche pas enfin il n'est pas reconnu donc je ne peux pas installe Seven ! Comment faire ?



pas vraiment problème lié à seven.....

chez moi aucun soucis... bizarre!

regarde bien que quand tu fais une nouvelle machine virtuelle que le dvd/cd est bien coché sinon une fois lancé il ne le trouve pas puisqu'il est pas paramètré..


----------



## Cleveland (10 Janvier 2010)

Bien la solution a mon problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Bien la solution a mon problème ?



ben sorry non je viens de regarder et en première page il indique le dvd à choisir!! donc il dois le voir..

moi je l'ai installé avec une image disque plus rapide! (image faite avec le dvd origine avec utilitaire de disque) puis j'ai choisis installation avec image disque plutôt que dvd..


----------



## Cleveland (10 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> ben sorry non je viens de regarder et en première page il indique le dvd à choisir!! donc il dois le voir..
> 
> moi je l'ai installé avec une image disque plus rapide! (image faite avec le dvd origine avec utilitaire de disque) puis j'ai choisis installation avec image disque plutôt que dvd..



C'est ce que j'ai fais ! 

Sauf que j'ai fais l'image disque avec Toast ! Comment faire une image disque sachant que j'ai le DVD de Seven ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fais !
> 
> Sauf que j'ai fais l'image disque avec Toast ! Comment faire une image disque sachant que j'ai le DVD de Seven ?



je comprends pas??


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai un soucis avec Parallels quand j'installe Seven il me dit que mon lecteur DVD et CD ne marche pas enfin il n'est pas reconnu donc je ne peux pas installe Seven ! Comment faire ?



Le mieux que tu aies à faire est de désinstaller Parallels 5.
Pour celà, tu vas à la page 31 du guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop.
Et tu réinstalles Parallels en suivant les conseils de l'autre documentation fournie: Démarrer avec Parallels Desktop.


----------



## Cleveland (10 Janvier 2010)

Déjà fait ça ne marche pas !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Déjà fait ça ne marche pas !



et avec l'image disque.. il s'installe?


----------



## Cleveland (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai essayé avec deux DVD de Windows Seven et deux images disques rien ne fonctionne il me dit que je n'ai pas de DVD/CD les pilotes sont manquants et Parallels Tool refuse de s'installe ! J'ai vraiment besoin de Windows ( comment puis je dire une telle phrase , sérieux ? lol )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

pas de honte à avoir besoin de windows!! on y trouve plus de logiciels!

et quand tu demande de faire une nouvelle machine virtuel un ouvre une fenêtre avec le choix .. dvd ou autre? là il est déja manquant?


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec deux DVD de Windows Seven et deux images disques rien ne fonctionne il me dit que je n'ai pas de DVD/CD les pilotes sont manquants et Parallels Tool refuse de s'installe ! J'ai vraiment besoin de Windows ( comment puis je dire une telle phrase , sérieux ? lol )



Essaye VMWare


----------



## Cleveland (10 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Essaye VMWare





IDEM ! ca ne marche pas !


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec deux DVD de Windows Seven et deux images disques rien ne fonctionne il me dit que je n'ai pas de DVD/CD les pilotes sont manquants et Parallels Tool refuse de s'installe ! J'ai vraiment besoin de Windows ( comment puis je dire une telle phrase , sérieux ? lol )



Quelle version de Windows 7 as-tu ?
OEM ou en boîte ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Quelle version de Windows 7 as-tu ?
> OEM ou en boîte ?



c'est la même chose!!


----------



## Hurrican (11 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Essaye VMWare


 
Son problème est ailleurs... 

Bon dans Parallels, avant de lancer ta machine virtuelle, tu prends justement le menu "Machine virtuelle" et ensuite "Configurer" (çà diffère peut être légèrement j'ai la version anglaise moi, une vieille habitude...). Là dans le groupe "matériel", tu dois voir CD/DVD. Vérifie bien ce qui est coché et sélectionné.
Et sinon question idiote , ton lecteur CD/DVD est d'origine ?


----------



## Cleveland (11 Janvier 2010)

Hurrican a dit:


> Son problème est ailleurs...
> 
> Bon dans Parallels, avant de lancer ta machine virtuelle, tu prends justement le menu "Machine virtuelle" et ensuite "Configurer" (çà diffère peut être légèrement j'ai la version anglaise moi, une vieille habitude...). Là dans le groupe "matériel", tu dois voir CD/DVD. Vérifie bien ce qui est coché et sélectionné.
> Et sinon question idiote , ton lecteur CD/DVD est d'origine ?



J'ai aussi la version anglaise .

Oui c'est mon lecteur d'origine le mac est tout neuf  . 

Pourquoi ça ne marche pas ? J'ai regardé et tout mais va trouver le pilote concerne  .


----------



## michio (11 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> c'est la même chose!!


Légalement déjà, pas vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

c'est exactement ma même chose! (l'un en vente libre l'autre vendu avec matériel)

et ça ne fait AUCUNE différence pour l'installation!


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> c'est exactement ma même chose! (l'un en vente libre l'autre vendu avec matériel)


Ils sont tous les 2 en vente libre et même Vista l'était 

PS : Fais un tour sur le site de Amazon.fr, par exemple, pour t'en convaincre


----------



## michio (11 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> c'est exactement ma même chose! (l'un en vente libre l'autre vendu avec matériel)
> 
> et ça ne fait AUCUNE différence pour l'installation!


J'ai bien précisé *"légalement"* !

Il suffit de lire le fil consacré à la question pour voir de quoi je parle.

Ce n'est pas du tout la même chose (1OEM = 1 install).

Concernant l'installation, je n'ai pas dit que cela faisait de différence -peut-être que MS a tenté de verrouiller son 7 dans ce cas précis ?


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout la même chose (1OEM = 1 install).


Oui, légalement ......


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> J'ai bien précisé *"légalement"* !
> 
> Il suffit de lire le fil consacré à la question pour voir de quoi je parle.
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi pour un verrouillage pour Windows 7 d'autant que les 2 supports de Parallels et de VMWare confirment qu'il faut des Windows en boîte et pas OEM:

- lien sur le support de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/en/5129

- lien sur celui de VMWare :

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...KB_1_1&dialogID=59154108&stateId=0 0 59299383


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> J'ai bien précisé *"légalement"* !
> 
> Il suffit de lire le fil consacré à la question pour voir de quoi je parle.
> 
> ...



...... ppfff... renseignez vous!! au pire il pourra pas l'enregistrer! mais il sera installer pour une période d'essai!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi pour un verrouillage pour Windows 7 d'autant que les 2 supports de Parallels et de VMWare confirment qu'il faut des Windows en boîte et pas OEM:
> 
> - lien sur le support de Parallels :
> 
> ...



c'est logique qu'ils indiquent cela puisque la version oem est vendue avec matériel (pc complét, disque dur, carte mère et même avec une souris à 10 balles) et NON logiciel donc interdit via parallels!!! (bien lire ton lien!!)

et au lieu de chercher des liens pour me contredire essayez d'aider Cleveland


----------



## michio (11 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> et au lieu de chercher des liens pour me contredire essayez d'aider Cleveland


C'est ce qu'on fait !
D'où la question de savoir si c'est une version OEM puisque ça peut expliquer les soucis d'install !!!
Outre le fait que de l'installer viole la licence s'il a déjà été installé ailleurs.


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> au lieu de chercher des liens pour me contredire essayez d'aider Cleveland



J'ai toujours cherché à aider les utilisateurs. 
Je ne fais que donner des éléments qui permettent à ceux-ci d'utiliser au mieux les logiciels d'émulation (avec Virtual PC) et maintenant de virtualisation.
Les liens des 2 supports des 2 éditeurs de virtualisation sont clairs.
Et celà explique les problèmes de Cleveland.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on fait !
> D'où la question de savoir si c'est une version OEM puisque ça peut expliquer les soucis d'install !!!
> Outre le fait que de l'installer viole la licence s'il a déjà été installé ailleurs.



ok mais le fait que la licence soit déjà utilisée n'empêche pas l'installation, juste l'enregistrement.
faut voir avec quel machine il le fait, et si se sont pas des torrents.. ?? 

peut être qu'il l'installe sur un macbook air.. donc pas de dvd:mouais:   .. c'est une bêtise!!

pour info; 

Une version OEM est parfaitement identique à une version "Boite". 

La différence se fait sur le conditionnement dans un premier temps, mais surtout sur la garantie et/ou le SAV. 

En OEM le fabricant n'est pas tenu d'assurer ni la garantie, ni l'assistance. 

Pour les systèmes d'exploitations Microsoft, il n'y a aucune différence de contenu entre un OEM et un "Boite". Vous avez le système complet que vous pouvez installer autant de fois que vous le voulez sur la même machine (1 licence par machine), que vous pouvez mettre à jour sans restrictions. 
En cas de problème, les détenteur d'une version Boite ont accès à l'assistance Microsoft, alors que ceux qui ont une version OEM non, démerdez vous seul ou avec celui qui vous a fourni cette version. 

Les version OEM sont prévues pour n'être vendues qu'aux assembleurs, mais depuis quelques temps on peut les trouver à la vente directe ou avec un matériel (souris, carte réseau,...) et vu la différence de prix...

De plus même avec la version oem on sait l'installer plusieurs fois sur la MEME machine!! (ex, changement disque dur, processeur même l'overclock demande une nouvelle clé.. comme c'est un changement matériel et que la version oem est liée au matériel..


mais pour répondre au soucis de notre amis je vois pas bien!! 
donne nous plus d'infos machine origine de tes soft..


----------



## Cleveland (12 Janvier 2010)

Je ne comprend pas mercredi dernier j'ai reussi a installer Seven et depuis plus rien :'(


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas mercredi dernier j'ai reussi a installer Seven et depuis plus rien :'(



Tu as une version OEM de Windows 7 ou en boîte ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu as une version OEM de Windows 7 ou en boîte ?


----------



## Hurrican (12 Janvier 2010)

Il ne reconnait pas le DVD. Cà n'a rien à voir avec une version OEM / boite.
D'ailleurs pour savoir quelle type de version c'est, il faudrait déjà qu'il accède ... au DVD !
Cleveland, quand tu mets ton DVD dans le lecteur (sans lancer Parallels), il monte sur le bureau  ?


----------



## Cleveland (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est une image disque ...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Janvier 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr que l'installation de Windows accepte d'être lancée d'ailleurs qu'un lecteur physique.


----------



## Cleveland (12 Janvier 2010)

Bah si vu que c'est comme cela que j'ai installe Seven mercredi dernier


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2010)

Oui enfin si ça commence à dépasser le cadre légal, un modo va finir par se pointer 

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'aime pas Microsoft, qu'on incite à copier par ici. D'ailleurs j'ai acheté un Windows XP Pro qui est légalement instable en machine virtuelle (contrairement à la version famille).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oui enfin si ça commence à dépasser le cadre légal, un modo va finir par se pointer
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'aime pas Microsoft, qu'on incite à copier par ici. D'ailleurs j'ai acheté un Windows XP Pro qui est légalement instable en machine virtuelle (contrairement à la version famille).



on peut faire une image de SON disque non?


----------



## Cleveland (12 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> on peut faire une image de SON disque non?




C'est une image de mon disque


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> C'est une image de mon disque



En France oui, mais pas dans tous les pays. Quoi que la copie de sauvegarde est peut-être menacée aussi, je ne suis plus avec ces pelleté de lois qu'on nous pond toute l'année ...


----------



## Cleveland (13 Janvier 2010)

Je vais essayer avec la version de Sun ... C payant ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Janvier 2010)

Non Virtual box est gratuit.


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement.

Ceci dit j'avais pas encore vu de gens ne pas arriver à utiliser Parallels ou VMware ...

Qu'on ne les choisisse pas parce que c'est payant, ok, mais là franchement tu dois quand même bien mal t'y prendre. Si tu étais sur Lyon, je te proposerais de passer au club voir ça de visu ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> C'est une image de mon disque



Le mieux est d'utiliser ton disque: OEM ou en boîte ?

Il y a une procédure qui est expliquée très clairement dans le guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop 5 pour l'installation d'une image.

"Parallels Desktop n'offre pas aux utilisateurs des disques d'installation d'OS ou des images ISO de l'OS. Vous devez acheter un disque d'installation d'OS ou une image ISO d'OS si vous n'en avez aucun ou aucune." extraits

Voir page 75 pour le mode Windows Express.
Fais une recherche dans le document pdf du guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels en marquant image, et tu auras la totalité des éléments avec image.


----------



## Cleveland (13 Janvier 2010)

Je vous dis cela dans la journée !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

je penses pas qu'il faut faire tant de manière pour installer windows 7 avec image disque!!
à la première fenêtre il te demande dvd ou choisir image! impossible de se tromper! tu choisis ton image et tu lances, il faut la clé windows.. mais pas obligé pour lancer l'installation!


mais tu dois voir si à la première page il vois bien ton dvd ou pas! et quel installation tu as??? toujours pas répondu à cela..


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2010)

Le test MacGé est en ligne... avec pour commencer l'install...
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127121/test-de-parallels-desktop-5-vmware-fusion-3-et-virtualbox-3.1


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Le test MacGé est en ligne... avec pour commencer l'install...
> http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127121/test-de-parallels-desktop-5-vmware-fusion-3-et-virtualbox-3.1



je trouve qu'il vient un  peu tard!!! on en parle partout!


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> hors sujet!


Rappelle-moi le sujet du topic ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Rappelle-moi le sujet du topic ?



hors sujet pour le soucis décris plus haut!!

suffit pas de lire de dernier post pour écrire un commentaire!!


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> hors sujet pour le soucis décris plus haut!!
> 
> suffit pas de lire de dernier post pour écrire un commentaire!!



No comment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> No comment



:mouais:
en voilà un commentaire objectif!!


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Le test MacGé est en ligne... avec pour commencer l'install...
> http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127121/test-de-parallels-desktop-5-vmware-fusion-3-et-virtualbox-3.1



Plus toutes les informations que l'on peut trouver sur  l'excellentissime site Débutersurmac, qui propose des articles fort complets avec des vidéos.

Sur Parallels Desktop;
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/parallels.html

Sur VMware Fusion;
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/vmware.html

Comparatif Parallels Desktop vs VMware Fusion;
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/parallels5-vs-vmware3.html

Concernant VirtualBox, l'administratrice du site renvoie vers un autre site;
http://forum.macdk.com/index.php?showtopic=17426




accolibri a dit:


> je trouve qu'il vient un peu tard!!! on en parle partout!


Peut-être qu'il vient "un peu tard" pour toi, mais pas pour les utilisateurs qui débarquent et/ou qui ont maintenant besoin de ce genre de logiciels, et qui disposent désormais d'un article supplémentaire.



accolibri a dit:


> hors sujet pour le soucis décris plus haut!!
> 
> suffit pas de lire de dernier post pour écrire un commentaire!!


Ce ne serait pas plutôt le souci décris plus haut qui est hors-sujet sur ce topic, et qui aurait dû faire l'objet d'un topic spécifique ?

Je veux bien être souple par rapport à cela, ça ne me dérange pas personnellement, mais le commentaire que tu fais à Michio est quand même un peu fort de café.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

-Donc on peut pas répondre à une demande de renseignement... cool pour un forum.. 
-juste on est sur macgéneration.. ou les gens passent plus leurs temps à démolir sans raison les avis, logiciels et le matériels des autres!!

-Et ce que tu penses... hein.. (Divoli)

Et ce topic pourrais bien être fermé puisqu'il existe des tests et qu'on peut les essayer gratuitement..
il est plus utile.. de plus on peut pas répondre à une question sans qu'on vous saute à la gorge.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> -Donc on peut pas répondre à une demande de renseignement... cool pour un forum..
> -juste on est sur macgéneration.. ou les gens passent plus leurs temps à démolir sans raison les avis, logiciels et le matériels des autres!!
> 
> -Et ce que tu penses... hein.. (Divoli)



Où est-ce que j'ai dit cela ? 

C'est toi qui a pris à partie Michio et qui lui a sauté à la gorge, alors qu'il était parfaitement dans le sujet.

C'est toi qui devrait te montrer plus "cool", comme tu dis. Je te trouve bien agressif.



accolibri a dit:


> Et ce topic pourrais bien être fermé puisqu'il existe des tests et qu'on peut les essayer gratuitement..
> il est plus utile.. de plus on peut pas répondre à une question sans qu'on vous saute à la gorge.


Ce topic sert de base de discussion entre utilisateurs, concernant les choix d'utiliser tel ou tel logiciel de virtualisation. Ces logiciels évoluent avec le temps, comme les besoins des utilisateurs, comme l'informatique en général. Qu'on en discute, qu'on le complète ou qu'on le mette à jour par un certain nombre de liens (articles et tests divers), c'est normal. Mais je ne vois pourquoi il devrait être fermé. 
Si pour toi il est inutile, n'y participe plus, c'est tout.
Tu as la fâcheuse tendance à ne pas tenir compte des avis des autres et à tirer la couverture vers toi, j'ai l'impression...

Maintenant, si ce sont des règlements de compte entre Michio et toi, réglez cela par mp.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Où est-ce que j'ai dit cela ?
> 
> C'est toi qui a pris à partie Michio et qui lui a sauté à la gorge, alors qu'il était parfaitement dans le sujet.
> 
> ...



ok je supprime mon profile pour la 2 eme fois!
j'en ai marre des gens à la con qui critique ce qu'il n'ont pas ou qu'il peuvent s'acheter.. 
ou des gens idiots qui poste afin de se rendre intéressant... (divoli):sleep:


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> ok je supprime mon profile pour la 2 eme fois!
> j'en ai marre des gens à la con qui critique ce qu'il n'ont pas ou qu'il peuvent s'acheter..
> ou des gens idiots qui poste afin de se rendre intéressant... (divoli):sleep:



Tu t'enfonces, en m'insultant. 

Mais bon, je n'insiste pas, mon petit doigt me dit que cela ne servirait à rien.

Restons dans le sujet de ce topic.


----------



## chafpa (15 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> ok je supprime mon profile pour la 2 eme fois!
> j'en ai marre des gens à la con qui critique ce qu'il n'ont pas ou qu'il peuvent s'acheter..
> ou des gens idiots qui poste afin de se rendre intéressant... (divoli):sleep:


*[Hors Sujet On]*
Heureusement que tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi.
Perso, jeune switcheur mais archi vétéran sous Windows et MS Dos depuis 1981, je trouve ce forum super et avec des gens compétents et dévoués pour nous venir en aide 
*[Hors Sujet Off]*


----------



## Meven (16 Janvier 2010)

Tout pareil que chafpa. C'est pourquoi j'ai choisi ce forum pour le MAC (et pas les autres).


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2010)

Meven a dit:


> Tout pareil que chafpa. C'est pourquoi j'ai choisi ce forum pour le MAC (et pas les autres).



De temps en temps ça s'anime un peu, mais ils ont un bon fond


----------



## chafpa (16 Janvier 2010)

Et alors, c'est normal et il n'y a aucune honte a avoir que d'apprendre auprès de ceux qui savent ........ même si 3 décennies de MS-DOS sont placardées dans mon dos 

Bien cordialement de la part d'un "vieux" qui apprends toujours


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Et alors, c'est normal et il n'y a aucune honte a avoir que d'apprendre auprès de ceux qui savent ........ même si 3 décennies de MS-DOS sont placardées dans mon dos
> 
> Bien cordialement de la part d'un "vieux" qui apprends toujours



J'ai aussi 3 décennie de DOS, mais toujours avec un Mac à coté


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Février 2010)

Information de MacG:

"Dans notre comparatif spécial virtualisation, nous avions relevé que Parallels Desktop 5 était sensiblement plus rapide que VMware Fusion 3. MacTech qui vient de publier un dossier extrêmement complet sur le sujet, est arrivé à la même conclusion."

Test de Parallels Desktop 5, VMware Fusion 3 et VirtualBox 3.1 par MacG :

http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127121/test-de-parallels-desktop-5-vmware-fusion-3-et-virtualbox-3.1

l'info de MacG sur le test de MacTech :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/143031/parallels-desktop-5-plus-rapide-que-vmware-fusion-3#topComment


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Oui enfin si on regarde un peu les autres comparatifs, c'est pas aussi évident.

Parallels 5 vs Fusion 3 &#8211; which is better?

Parallels 5 vs VMware Fusion 3

En conclusion si vous voulez faire le cake en benchmarks, achetez Parallels.

Et si vous voulez travailler comme un pro avec un logiciel fiable, prenez Fusion


----------



## Hurrican (10 Février 2010)

Tsss Melaure... Parallels n'est pas moins pro. Tu insistes là.
Et le premier lien que tu donnes, le gars je sais pas avec quoi il a fait ses tests, mais il est le seul à trouver Parallels plus lent que Fusion, et surtout à le voir consommer beaucoup plus de mémoire vive. Alors qu'au contraire il est bien plus économe, c'est ce que les autres tests et mon expérience perso ont montré.
Enfin, le gars fini par avouer tout en bas dans les messages, qu'il a fait le test en partant d'une machine virtuelle Fusion, qu'il a migré sur Parallels et quand prenant le temps de tout réinstaller proprement, il n'a plus eu de plantages et que çà marche désormais très bien. Qu'aurait donné le test inverse ? Un test de Fusion en partant d'une VM Parallels ?


----------



## Marco68 (10 Février 2010)

Salut, bon, moi j'ai les deux...Soyons clairs, pour jouer, c'est parallels, pour le reste c'est kifkif, autant prendre parallels...Maintenant, je trouve l'interface et la configuration de vmware beaucoup plus intuitive et sympa que parallels... Donc... Faut voir !!! ;-)


----------



## michio (10 Février 2010)

Bon, bref, dans la vie de tous les jours (= sans logiciel hyper pointu et hyper spécialisé et hyper gourmand en ressources), les deux fonctionnent très bien.

Ouf.


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Février 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Information de MacG:
> 
> "Dans notre comparatif spécial virtualisation, nous avions relevé que Parallels Desktop 5 était sensiblement plus rapide que VMware Fusion 3. MacTech qui vient de publier un dossier extrêmement complet sur le sujet, est arrivé à la même conclusion."
> 
> ...



En complément de ces informations, vous trouverez des numérisations des tests faits par SVMMAC: 

- en décembre 2009 test de VMWare Fusion 3:

http://www.cijoint.fr/cj201002/cijBqMxdSB.pdf

- en janvier 2010 test de Parallels 5 :

http://www.cijoint.fr/cj201002/cijj0cKHDR.pdf

Je rappelle que SVMAC est le numéro de la presse Mac en France et que tous les mois, il y a des essais de matériel, de logiciels, une rubrique sur l'iPhone, des actualités, les arts numériques, des dossiers, des usages...
Je suis abonné depuis que j'ai mon Mac et m'en félicite.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Mars 2010)

Parallels 5 a été mis à jour en version française. C'est la build 5.0.9344
Voilà l'annonce de MacG : 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/146801/parallels-desktop-5-revise-en-francais

Je rappele que pour ceux qui ont Parallels 5, il suffit pour mettre à jour:

- si on a opté pour la mise à jour automatique de lancer Parallels 5.
"Puisque le système peut rechercher les nouvelles mises à jour une fois par jour, par semaine ou par mois. Avec ce jeu d'options, Parallels Desktop accèdera au serveur de mise à jour de Parallels puis vous avertira dès la disponibilité d'une mise à jour." Le guide de Parallels Desktop 5.

- si on a opté pour la mise à jour manuelle comme moi (puisque MacG nous tient au courant),  
"Pour vérifier les mises à jour manuellement, procédez comme suit :
1 Lancez Parallels Desktop.
2 A partir du menu Aide, choisissez Vérifier les mises à jour. Le programme démarrera immédiatement la recherche des mises à jour." Le guide de Parallels Desktop 5 page 29 .

En complément du comparatif de MacTech déjà donné plus haut, voici VMware Fusion 3 contre Parallels Desktop 5 en vidéo :

http://www.macg.co/web/voir/128901/vmware-fusion-3-contre-parallels-desktop-5


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2010)

Sauf que nous on ne joue pas avec nos machines virtuelles, on bosse !


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Sauf que nous on ne joue pas avec nos machines virtuelles, on bosse !



On peut faire les 2 : bosser et jouer.
Voilà un de mes messages donnant les jeux et les appli supportés par Parallels 3 :

http://forums.macg.co/4769509-post15.html

Sachant bien entendu que Parallels 5 est nettement meilleur puisque: 

"La performance graphique est jusqu'à 7 fois meilleure que dans la version précédente (c'est à dire Parallels 4):

- Nouveau ! *Les graphiques 3D Windows* : utiliser les jeux et applications graphiques 3D avec DirectX 9.0c/9Ex et la prise en charge de Shader Model 3 et d'OpenGL 2.1 pour une performance optimale

- *Performance vidéo maximum* : La prise en charge de 256 Mo de RAM permet une sortie vidéo plus rapide et plus en douceur."

Copier-coller du site de Parallels.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Mars 2010)

VMWare propose au téléchargement une préversion de Fusion 3.1. 

Voilà le lien de l'info de MacG:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/147181/vmware-fusion-3.1-de-meilleures-performances-graphiques


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2010)

Bon on a bien compris que ça ne rattrapera pas Parallels pour le jeu, vu le retard. Par contre vu qu'on a quand bien plus souvent VMWare en entreprise que Parallels, le choix est plus simple dans ce contexte 

Les deux produits se valent mais on chacun leurs points forts. Et c'est pas plus mal, car cette concurrence les pousse pas mal 

Les produits pur Windows sont loin de les valoir !


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Les produits pur Windows sont loin de les valoir !



En cas de besoins spécifiques (les tous derniers jeux par exemple), il suffit d'utiliser Boot Camp avec lequel tu te trouves avec toutes les possibilités du processeur Intel.


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> En cas de besoins spécifiques (les tous derniers jeux par exemple), il suffit d'utiliser Boot Camp avec lequel tu te trouves avec toutes les possibilités du processeur Intel.



Je parlais des logiciels de virtualisation sous Windows comme Virtual PC qui est devenu un pauvre truc bien loin de Fusion ou Parallels ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je parlais des logiciels de virtualisation sous Windows comme Virtual PC qui est devenu un pauvre truc bien loin de Fusion ou Parallels ...



Virtual PC était un logiciel d'*émulation* alors que Fusion et Parallels sont des logiciels de *virtualisation*.

Dans le cas de Virtual PC, il fallait émuler un processeur Intel Pentium puisque le processeur du Mac était un PowerPC ou PPC.

Pour Fusion et Parallels, il suffit d'utiliser le processeur Intel qui est sur le Mac. D'où la possibilité d'utiliser jeux et applications graphiques 3D avec DirectX 9.0c/9Ex.

Virtual PC m'a rendu de fiers services. Il y a possibilité d'importer une machine virtuelle Microsoft Virtual PC, ou VirtualBox  à une machine virtuelle ou à un disque virtuel Parallels ou VMWare.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Virtual PC était un logiciel d'*émulation* alors que Fusion et Parallels sont des logiciels de *virtualisation*.
> 
> Dans le cas de Virtual PC, il fallait émuler un processeur Intel Pentium puisque le processeur du Mac était un PowerPC ou PPC.
> 
> ...



Tu as rien compris mon pauvre ... enfin comme d'habitude.

Virtual PC est un logiciel de *virtualisation* sous Windows maintenant ! Que de nombreuses boites utilisent d'ailleurs. On travaille avec la version 2007 (et avant avec la version 2004). Mais c'est vraiment lourd, et le matériel virtualisé est antédiluvien.

Pour un soi disant spécialiste, tu es pas au courant de grand chose à part nous sortir des fiches produits Parallels ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je parlais des logiciels de virtualisation sous Windows comme Virtual PC qui est devenu un pauvre truc bien loin de Fusion ou Parallels ...





melaure a dit:


> Tu as rien compris mon pauvre ... enfin comme d'habitude.
> Virtual PC est un logiciel de *virtualisation* sous Windows maintenant ! Que de nombreuses boites utilisent d'ailleurs. On travaille avec la version 2007 (et avant avec la version 2004). Mais c'est vraiment lourd, et le matériel virtualisé est antédiluvien.
> Pour un soi disant spécialiste, tu es pas au courant de grand chose à part nous sortir des fiches produits Parallels ...



Excuse-moi, j'ai lu ton message un peu rapidement. 
Tu voulais parler de Virtual PC pour Windows. Il a toujours été un logiciel de *virtualisation* puisque le processeur Intel est là.
Il est bien possible que Fusion ou Parallels soient plus performants avec leur propre logiciel de virtualisation pour Windows.

Je connais depuis longtemps l'existence de Virtual PC pour Windows, mais j'ai eu plus l'habitude de parler sur MacG de Virtual PC pour Mac. D'où la confusion. 
Quant à sortir les fiches produits de Parallels, je ne fais que répondre aux questions posées en essayant d'y répondre au mieux et le plus précisément possible. Comme je le faisai pour Virtual PC pour Mac.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Excuse-moi, j'ai lu ton message un peu rapidement.
> Tu voulais parler de Virtual PC pour Windows. Il a toujours été un logiciel de *virtualisation* puisque le processeur Intel est là.
> Il est bien possible que Fusion ou Parallels soient plus performants avec leur propre logiciel de virtualisation pour Windows.



Tu n'as pas idée à quelle point Microsoft à pourri le truc. Parallels et Fusion sont des fusées à coté.  Mais surtout Vmware pour Windows toaste complètement VPC, rien à voir avec le Mac ou Fusion 3 et P5 sont quand même assez proches en perfs.

Comme quoi on a de la chance sur notre plate forme d'avoir deux éditeurs avec des produits de qualité (et je dis ça parce que je n'ai pas testé l'autre qui est gratuit).

C'est pour ça que c'est bien d'avoir des clients des deux. Il faut que ça reste équilibré. Si un des éditeurs s'imposait, peut-être qu'après il n'aurait plus le même dynamisme.


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que c'est bien d'avoir des clients des deux. Il faut que ça reste équilibré. Si un des éditeurs s'imposait, peut-être qu'après il n'aurait plus le même dynamisme.


C'est clair. Mais j'ai quand même l'impression que les développeurs de Fusion se reposent un peu sur leur laurier. Fusion était prometteur dès les versions béta, ce qu'a confirmé la version 1. Depuis la version 2, puis la version 3, la différence de performances avec Parallels se creuse, si j'en crois les divers tests.  Il va falloir que les développeurs de Fusion réagissent, pour ne pas se laisser dangereusement distancer.


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Mars 2010)

Autodesk et Parallels ont renouvelé leur accord qui voit le premier, éditeur de plusieurs solutions 2D/3D et de CAO professionnelles, assurer le support technique de ses logiciels Windows lorsqu'ils sont utilisés avec l'utilitaire de virtualisation du second.

Voilà le lien de l'info de MacG:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/148611/autodesk-et-parallels-signent-pour-les-gammes-2011


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mai 2010)

"VMware vient d'achever le développement de VMware Fusion 3.1. À en croire l'éditeur, cette version est jusqu'à 35 % plus performante que la précédente. C'est dans le domaine de la 3D que la solution de virtualisation de VMware aurait le plus progressé. Certaines opérations seraient jusqu'à 5 fois plus rapides. Tout ceci profiterait à Aero notamment.
Cette version est capable d'assigner 8 core (contre 4 précédemment) par machine virtuelle."

Voilà le lien de l'info de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/156041/grosse-mise-a-jour-pour-vmware-fusion


----------



## spounz (1 Juin 2010)

j'ai la chance d'avoir parallel 5 et Fusion 3.1 sur mon MBP, à la fois pour Win xp et W7.
Si le premier fait usine à gaz, Fusion 3.1 a beaucoup gagné en rapidité (et je ne parle pas de bench ou de joujoux à savoir qui a la plus grosse). 
Quant à l'ergonomie, Fusion 3.1 est loin devant. 

je garde le second et vire parallel.


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Septembre 2010)

Quelques corrections et une nouveauté pour *VMware Fusion,* la solution de virtualisation de *VMware [3.1.1 - 434 Mo -* Formulaire - Mac OS X 10.5 - *VF*]. 

Le lien avec la news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/165031/mise-a-jour-de-vmware-fusion-3

Je rappele que pour ceux qui ont *Parallels 5, il suffit pour mettre à jour:
*
- si on a opté pour *la mise à jour automatique de lancer Parallels 5*.
"Puisque le système peut rechercher les nouvelles mises à jour une fois par jour, par semaine ou par mois. Avec ce jeu d'options, Parallels Desktop accèdera au serveur de mise à jour de Parallels puis vous avertira dès la disponibilité d'une mise à jour." Le guide de Parallels Desktop 5.

- si on a opté pour la *mise à jour manuelle* comme moi (puisque MacG nous tient au courant), 
"Pour vérifier les mises à jour manuellement, procédez comme suit :
1 Lancez Parallels Desktop.
2 A partir du menu Aide, choisissez Vérifier les mises à jour. Le programme démarrera immédiatement la recherche des mises à jour." Le guide de Parallels Desktop 5 page 29 .

Les utilisateurs de la *version anglaise de Parallels Desktop 5 *peuvent récupérer une mise à jour de leur outil de virtualisation [5.0 (v.9370) - 224 Mo

Le lien avec la news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/163091/une-mise-a-jour-pour-parallels-desktop

Les utilisateurs de la *VF de Parallels Desktop 5 *peuvent récupérer les derniers correctifs de l'outil de virtualisation [5.0 (v.9370) - 224 Mo -

Le lien de la news de MacG:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/164961/la-vf-de-parallels-desktop-5-mise-a-jour

Les utilisateurs de la *version anglaise de Parallels Desktop 5 ainsi que des nouveaux Mac Pro *peuvent récupérer une mise à jour de l'application de virtualisation [5.0 (v.9376)- 216 Mo :

Le lien de la news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/167041/parallels-desktop-revise-pour-les-nouveaux-mac-pro


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2010)

spounz a dit:


> j'ai la chance d'avoir parallel 5 et Fusion 3.1 sur mon MBP, à la fois pour Win xp et W7.
> Si le premier fait usine à gaz, Fusion 3.1 a beaucoup gagné en rapidité (et je ne parle pas de bench ou de joujoux à savoir qui a la plus grosse).
> Quant à l'ergonomie, Fusion 3.1 est loin devant.
> 
> je garde le second et vire parallel.



C'est ton avis. Pour moi l'ergonomie de Parallels n'a rien à envier à celle de Fusion, mais çà c'est aussi affaire d'utilisateur.
Par contre la vitesse, surtout sous Seven... sans benchs, tout le monde a remarqué que Parallels était bien plus rapide. Et la version 6 enfonce le clou. Ce n'est pas pour rien que VMWare vient de lancer une opération "détournement" avec une mise à jour à 9,99, un tarif qui trahit bien la peur de cet éditeur face à la nouvelle version de son concurrent. Fusion vient de prendre une claque.


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2010)

La peur de quoi ? VMWare est très établi chez les pros, et j'utilise VMWare justement parce qu'on l'a aussi sur nos PC. Et l'interface est vraiment très bien.

Je m'en tape que Doom tourne deux fois plus vite sur parallels, moi je bosse avec mes machines virtuelles 

Tant que Parallels ne sera pas implanté et répandu sous Windows, ils peuvent faire le café avec, ça ne m'intéressera pas plus


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Septembre 2010)

"Ars Technica propose un test complet de Parallels Desktop 6. *Selon le testeur, c'est la première fois qu'une solution de virtualisation offre des performances dignes de ce nom avec des jeux 3D*. D'autre part, cette mouture est très stable. Ce ne fut pas toujours le cas par le passé avec ce logiciel." news de MacG de ce jour 

Le test (dans ce test, il y a bien entendu des benchs et des comparaisons avec Fusion 3.1.1 de VMWare ):

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/09/parallels-desktop-6-the-ars-review.ars/


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2010)

News de MaG : Une mise à jour mineure de Parallels Desktop [6.0.11826 - VF - Mac OS X 10.5.8] est disponible au téléchargement. Cette version corrige un problème lié avec les machines virtuelles Windows 7 SMP dotées de mémoire volumineuse, offre la prise en charge des machines virtuelles Ubuntu 10.10 et fait mieux tourner certains jeux (Batman: Arkham Asylum, Europa Universalis III, Civilization).

Pour plus de détails, issu de la base des connaissances de Parallels 6, le lien sur toutes les avancées de cette mise à jour :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/9150

Je rappele que pour ceux qui ont Parallels 6, il suffit pour mettre à jour:

- si on a opté pour la mise à jour automatique de lancer Parallels 6.
"Puisque le système peut rechercher les nouvelles mises à jour une fois par jour, par semaine ou par mois. Avec ce jeu d'options, Parallels Desktop accèdera au serveur de mise à jour de Parallels puis vous avertira dès la disponibilité d'une mise à jour." Le guide de Parallels Desktop 6.

- si on a opté pour la mise à jour manuelle comme moi (puisque MacG nous tient au courant), 
"Pour vérifier les mises à jour manuellement, procédez comme suit :
1 Lancez Parallels Desktop.
2 A partir du menu Parallels Desktop, choisissez Vérifier les mises à jour. Le programme démarrera immédiatement la recherche des mises à jour." Le guide de Parallels Desktop 6 page 27 et 28 .


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Novembre 2010)

Parallels Desktop 6 pour Mac build 11828 contient des optimisations et résolutions de bogues qui améliorent la performance générale de Parallels Desktop 6.

Parallels Desktop (build 6.0.11828) résout des problèmes de compatibilité avec *Mac OS X 10.6.5* qui est sorti hier soir.

Pour plus de détails, issu de la base des connaissances de Parallels 6, le lien sur toutes les avancées de cette mise à jour :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/9265

Pour mettre à jour, se reporter au message précédent pour la mise à jour mineure de Parallels Desktop [6.0.11826] 
- si on a opté pour la mise à jour automatique de lancer Parallels 6.
- si on a opté pour la mise à jour manuelle comme moi (puisque MacG nous tient au courant)


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Décembre 2010)

News de MacG : La dernière révision de Fusion 3.1.2, la solution de virtualisation de VMware n'apporte pas de nouveautés mais corrige une belle liste de problèmes ainsi que des failles de sécurité [3.1.2 - 436 Mo]. Par exemple les applications d'Office qui ne s'affichaient pas au premier plan dans le mode Unity et un problème avec Outlook toujours dans le même cadre ; un problème de blocage lors du basculement entre le mode plein écran et la vue simple ; ailleurs encore un bug avec le volume audio non conforme avec le réglage affiché, etc.

Liste en anglais des pbs résolus par cette mise à jour :

http://www.vmware.com/support/fusion3/doc/releasenotes_fusion_312.html#whatsnew

SVMMac, le numéro 1 de la presse Mac publie dans son numéro de décembre un essai de Parallels 6 (page 92).


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Décembre 2010)

News de MacG : Parallels Desktop : corrections et nouvelles distributions
Parallels Desktop 6 reçoit une mise à jour [6.0.11990]. On compte plusieurs corrections de bugs, du mieux dans les performances et la stabilité ainsi que le support des distributions Linux Red Hat 6 et Fedora 14.

*NOUVEAUTES DANS LE BUILD 6.0.11990*
Parallels Desktop (build 6.0.11990) inclut des résolutions générales qui optimisent la performance, stabilité, compatibilité et sécurité des machines virtuelles, parmi lesquelles :

- Répond à la stabilité et à la performance de Parallels Desktop et des machines virtuelles. 
- Résout divers problèmes de réseaux. 
- Améliorer le processus de conversion des machines virtuelles tierces. - Répond à un problème lorsque Parallels Desktop ne démarrera pas.
- Répond à un problème d'activation lors de la mise à niveau de Parallels Desktop. 
- Ajoute les paramètres de souris dans les Préférences de Parallels Desktop. 
- Résout les problèmes d'impression. 
- Répond aux problèmes d'impossibilité inattendue de copier et coller entre Mac et Windows. 
- Résout un problème lorsqu'une machine virtuelle Boot Camp requière la réactivation de Windows.
- Répond à un problème de traitement de la souris qui cause des transitions incorrectes entre les modes SmartMouse dans les jeux et applications 3D.
- Ajoute la prise en charge des systèmes d'exploitation Red Hat 6 et Fedora 14.


----------



## patisa44 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

Où se procurer ces deux logiciels au meilleur prix ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## michio (23 Décembre 2010)

patisa44 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Où se procurer ces deux logiciels au meilleur prix ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Il y a peu de différences de prix selon les vendeurs.
Ils sont sur l'Apple Store, à la Fnac, les gros Apple Reseller sur internet, etc, etc


----------



## patisa44 (23 Décembre 2010)

Merci Michio


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Janvier 2011)

News de MacG : Parallels Desktop 6 est révisé avec quelques corrections de bugs (6.0.11992). 

Des bugs dans la manière de gérer les liens et fichiers HTML, un problème derreur daccès au disque dans les machines virtuelles Boot Camp, un autre dans l'exécution du jeu Need for Speed Hot Pursuit et enfin un problème de prise en charge du CD/DVD virtuel SATA dans une machine virtuelle de plus de 2 Go de mémoire .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Entre VMWare et Parallels, je penche pour VMWare, si on veut jouer et avoir le plein pot (plein gaz) on passe sur Windows ou par une play station. 

Un Mac ne sera jamais un Gamer PC


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Entre VMWare et Parallels, je penche pour VMWare, si on veut jouer et avoir le plein pot (plein gaz) on passe sur Windows ou par une play station.
> Un Mac ne sera jamais un Gamer PC



Je te renvoie aux tests faits par Ars Technica. Il y a bien sûr une comparaison entre Parallels et VMWare Fusion :

http://forums.macg.co/6697772-post366.html


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te renvoie aux tests faits par Ars Technica. Il y a bien sûr une comparaison entre Parallels et VMWare Fusion :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/6697772-post366.html



J'en reste à  un mac ne sera jamais  a Gamer


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Février 2011)

Vous trouverez l'essai de Parallels 6 effectué par SVMMAC, le numéro 1 de la presse Mac dans son numéro de décembre 2010 :

http://www.cijoint.fr/cj201102/cijOvu2vhw.jpg

Vous trouverez également des copies d'écran faites à partir des sites des 2 logiciels concurrents Parallels et VMWare Fusion, sur les tests effectués et leurs récompenses respectives. C'est en miniature.


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Février 2011)

News de MacG :

Parallels Desktop 6 est révisé mais la liste des changements est ténue, l'éditeur s'en tient à parler de problèmes de compatibilité réglés avec Mac OS X 10.6.5 et 10.6.6


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Avril 2011)

Voilà le *MacTech Labs : Virtualization Benchmarks*

C'est en anglais mais les tests sont très complets et comparent Fusion 3.1 de VMWare et Parallels 6 :

http://www.mactech.com/2011/01/05/virtualization-benchmarks


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Avril 2011)

Installer d'abord Windows avec Boot Camp et installer après Fusion ou Parallels, permet de booter dans la partition Boot Camp à partir de la machine virtuelle ou *l'utiliser en bootant dans la partition Windows. *

Les mises à jour de Snow Leopard et la dernière version de Boot Camp, ne permettent plus autant de versions de Windows que précédemment.

"*Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6*, Apple a étendu à l'ensemble des Mac les modifications dans Boot Camp qui avaient été apportées par le MacBook Air (lire : Les pilotes Windows 7 et le MacBook Air 2010 ). *Ainsi, seul Windows 7 est désormais officiellement supporté, au détriment de Windows Vista et XP.*" MacG

Le lien de la news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/184692/mac-os-x-10.6.6-des-changements-dans-boot-camp


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Juin 2011)

*VMware* propose au téléchargement une *révision mineure de VMware Fusion*. Cette version [3.13 - 130 Mo - VF] offre une meilleure prise en charge de Windows 7 Service Pack 1 ainsi que d'Ubuntu 10.10 et 11.04 (en 32 et en 64 bits).

Les pilotes graphiques pour Windows sont également plus stables. L'éditeur a apporté des améliorations concernant la gestion des ports USB afin de mieux prendre en compte les smartphones, notamment le Nokia N8.

*Parallels Desktop 6* est révisé avec quelques changements plus ou moins importants (Build 6.0.12090). 

NOUVEAUTES DANS LE BUILD 6.0.12090

Parallels Desktop (build 6.0.12090) optimise la performance, stabilité et compatibilité générales des machines virtuelles, dont les résolutions et améliorations suivantes :
- Ajoute la prise en charge des machines virtuelles Ubuntu 11.04.
- Améliore le mappage des raccourcis système de Mac OS X pour leurs équivalents dans les systèmes d'exploitation invités.
- Améliore le partage du presse-papier entre Windows et Mac OS X.
- Possibilité de poster des commentaires sur votre expérience Windows sur Mac sur Twitter et Facebook, et ce directement depuis Parallels Desktop. 
- Possibilité de migrer plusieurs comptes utilisateurs d'un PC vers votre Mac à l'aide de Parallels Transporter.


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Juin 2011)

*Parallels Desktop 6* est révisé avec quelques changements liés à la compatibilité avec *Mac OS X 10.6.8 *[6.0 (build 6.0.12092). 

Par exemple un problème avec le Finder et le Dock qui ne répondaient pas lors de l&#8217;utilisation des icônes plus grandes que 128x128 pixels créées par Parallels Desktop. L'éditeur précise aussi &#8220;En installant cette mise à jour, certaines des icônes de vos applications partagées risquent d&#8217;être réinitialisées et de ressembler aux icônes de Parallels Desktop par défaut. Elles auront cet aspect jusqu&#8217;à ce que vous mettiez à niveau les Outils Parallels dans la machine virtuelle."

D'autre part, voici le lien direct d'une note technique en français de Parallels issue de la base de connaissances gratuite 
"Le Dock de Mac consomme 100% du coeur du CPU après la mise à niveau vers Mac OS X 10.6.8" :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/111541


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Juillet 2011)

Parallels a  sorti une mise à jour corrective 6.0.12094 avec les détails suivants : 
- optimisation de la compatibilité avec Mac OS X v10.7 Lion
- résolution des problèmes avec les programmes Windows partagés en exécutant les machines virtuelles en mode Crystal sur Mac OS X Lion.
- amélioration de la compatibilité avec Launchpad
- résolution des autres problèmes de compatibilité révélés lors du test de Parallels Desktop avec le 10.7.

Parallels a donné quelques précisions sur cette mise à jour et sur ce qu'il faut en attendre. En l'état, elle ne profite d'aucune des nouveautés fonctionnelles de Lion. *Elle est d'abord là pour assurer la compatibilité avec le nouveau système.* 

Il n'est pas non plus possible de virtualiser Lion (Apple autorise désormais deux instances sans licence supplémentaire). Parallels s'en tient à expliquer qu'elle étudie de près cette nouvelle option pour essayer de la proposer à l'avenir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------

Si VMware a confirmé en début de semaine que son logiciel de virtualisation fonctionnait sans trop de problèmes sous Lion, un certain nombre de dysfonctionnements sont cependant à prévoir.

Voir l'info complète de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/209372/lion-des-petits-soucis-avec-vmware-fusion-3

Une MAJ devrait paraître à court terme certainement.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Juillet 2011)

* A compter du 8 avril 2014*, _Microsoft cessera le support de son système d'exploitation_ qui a vu le jour en 2001. Concrètement, passée cette date, elle ne proposera *plus de mise à jour de sécurité.*

Voilà la news complète de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/tags/windows-xp

et un autre lien : 

*Windows XP n'est plus depuis quelques jours le système d'exploitation le plus utilisé en France*

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/195682/windows-xp-dure-vraiment-plus-longtemps


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Août 2011)

OS X Lion est livré avec une nouvelle version de Boot Camp -*Boot Camp 4*- l'utilitaire d'Apple qui permet d'installer Mac OS X et Windows sur un même disque dur. 

La news complète de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/210872/boot-camp-4-snobe-windows-xp-et-vista

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------


Merci à deneb77 d'avoir consulté les ressources d'assistance gratuites en français :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/

pour ce pb avec Parallels 6 : 

*Impossible de voir ma machine virtuelle après avoir mis à niveau vers Mac OS X Lion*

et plus particulièrement la base de connaissances gratuite de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/

Il y a trouvé cette note technique :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/111682

Je suis passé à Lion depuis presque 15 jours. Je n'ai personnellement pas eu à utiliser cette note technique. Le passage de Snow Leopard à Lion s'est effectué sans souci en mettant à jour Parallels 6 comme indiqué plus haut.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Septembre 2011)

*Ars Technica* propose un test complet de Parallels Desktop 6. Selon le testeur, c'est la première fois qu'une solution de virtualisation offre des performances dignes de ce nom avec des jeux 3D. D'autre part, cette mouture est très stable. Ce ne fut pas toujours le cas par le passé avec ce logiciel." news de MacG  

*Le test (dans ce test, il y a bien entendu des benchs et des comparaisons avec Fusion 3.1.1 de VMWare )*:

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/09/parallels-desktop-6-the-ars-review.ars/

VMware Fusion 3.1 and Parallels Desktop 6 for Mac
*MacTech Labs : Virtualization Benchmarks*
C'est aussi en anglais mais les tests sont très complets et comparent Fusion 3.1 de VMWare et Parallels 6 :

http://www.mactech.com/2011/01/05/virtualization-benchmarks

L'essai en français de Parallels 6 effectué par *SVMMAC*, le numéro 1 de la presse Mac dans son numéro de décembre 2010 :

http://www.cijoint.fr/cj201109/cij34Q8DB8.pdf


----------



## spounz (12 Septembre 2011)

Je viens d'installer parallel 7 sur mon MBP 15'.
Je trouvais la précédente version (v6) un peu usine à gaz, et sans réel plus en perf ou en ergonomie par rapport à VM, même si certains adorateurs qui trainent ici ou là sont persuadés du contraire, articles de presse US partiaux à l'appui.

Eh ben, la v7 m'a surpris par sa rapidité et ne fait pas ralentir Snow.
Une fois win xp lancé, tout s'exécute presque à la vitesse d'une installation native de windows.
Pour l'instant, je mesure l'avancée.

Reste à l'installer sur Lion....


----------



## elamapi (13 Septembre 2011)

J'ai et je compare Parallels et Vmware depuis les 6.0 et 3.0.

Je ne reviendrait pas sur les différences entre les deux.

Mon utilisation est à 100% pour les jeux.

Moralité, parallels gère mieux les jeux en 3D que vmware, c'est un fait. Suffit de lancer Aion pour s'en convaincre.

Par contre, y a encore et toujours le bug de la souris qui devient folle dans les jeux en 3D.


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Septembre 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Par contre, y a encore et toujours le bug de la souris qui devient folle dans les jeux en 3D.



Quelle est la marque de ta souris ?
Explique la folie lors des jeux 3 D.

J'ai une souris Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 et elle marche parfaitement.

Quelle est ta version de Parallels 6  ?
Ma version française est la build 6.0.12094.


----------



## patisa44 (13 Septembre 2011)

pb réglé merci


----------



## Vladimok (14 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de voir les prix de Parallels Desktop 7 (79 euros)  et VMware fusion 4 (38 euros).

Vu la différence de prix pour le même résultat, y a t-il une différence de qualité entre les 2 logiciels ???

Merci


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2011)

VMWare indique que la version 4 de Fusion supporte SnowLeopard







Mais une fois installé, impossible de créer une machine virtuelle SnowLeopard. Seule la version server est autorisée....






Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi tout de même à virtualiser SnowLeopard?


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Septembre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je viens de voir les prix de Parallels Desktop 7 (79 euros)  et VMware fusion 4 (38 euros).
> Vu la différence de prix pour le même résultat, y a t-il une différence de qualité entre les 2 logiciels ???
> Merci



Il n'y a pas encore de comparaisons publiées entre Fusion 4 et Parallels 7, puisque les 2 versions viennent l'une et l'autre de sortir.

Je te renvoie à un de messages : 

*tests comparatifs publiés : VMWare Fusion 3 et Parallels 6*

http://forums.macg.co/9632822-post387.html

Ce sont des tests sérieux faits par de grands professionnels. 
A toi de faire un choix entre les 2 logiciels.


----------



## Vladimok (15 Septembre 2011)

Oui je sais cela viens de sortir, mais faut-il mieux préféré Parallels ou VM ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Septembre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Oui je sais cela viens de sortir, mais faut-il mieux préféré Parallels ou VM ?



Le test le plus récent est celui-là :

VMware Fusion 3.1 and Parallels Desktop 6 for Mac
MacTech Labs : Virtualization Benchmarks
C'est aussi en anglais mais les tests sont très complets et comparent Fusion 3.1 de VMWare et Parallels 6 :

http://www.mactech.com/2011/01/05/virtualization-benchmarks

Je te fais un copier-coller des conclusions importantes en anglais :

Both VMware Fusion and Parallels Desktop for Mac are excellent products, and both allow you to run Windows XP and Windows 7 quite well (*except for graphics in VMware Fusion*). In the end, your decision as to which product you should take into account what's most important to you.

*In the vast majority of overall our tests, Parallels Desktop 6 won.* Again, if you count up the general tests (including one 3D graphics score), Parallels won 61% of the tests by at least 10%, and was also a bit faster on an additional 23% more of the tests. *In other words, Parallels Desktop 6 beat VMware Fusion 3.1 in 84% of the general tests we ran.*

If you focus exclusively on 3D graphics, as measured by 3DMark06 version 1.2, Parallels won by an even larger margin. Specifically, Parallels won 73% of the tests by at least 10%, and was also a bit faster on an additional 19% more of the tests. *In other words, Parallels Desktop 6 beat VMware Fusion 3.1 in 92% of the 3D graphics tests we ran.*

*If gaming, graphics, and 3D are your thing, you have a clear choice. Parallels Desktop 6 has so much better graphics support, and is so much faster in most of the comparisons, there's simply no contest.*

To be clear, this article is not a product review; *it's a benchmarking analysis.* You should use it as part of your decision combined with other factors such as product features, user interface, which OS you want to run, graphics capabilities and support to make your product choice.

One thing is clear: *virtualization for the Mac works well. Really welleven for casual gamers*. Even with that, given the track record, I continue to expect that weall see *virtualization products keep getting better and better.*

J'ai fait mon choix personnellement pour Parallels à la suite d'un essai  et à la suite d'un autre essai de Fusion effectués par SVMMAC.


----------



## elamapi (15 Septembre 2011)

Test rapide.

http://wpamapi.sr.xaxa.fr/?p=917

Parallels toujours plus performant et fiable pour les jeux en 3D, y a pas photo. Suffit de DL les versions d'essais pour s'en convaincre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




Jean-Miche a dit:


> Quelle est la marque de ta souris ?
> Explique la folie lors des jeux 3 D.
> 
> J'ai une souris Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 et elle marche parfaitement.
> ...



J'étais sous parallels 6 avec la derniere build (j'ai pas noté donc je ne m'en souvient plus) et je suis passé à la 7.

Le symptome est simple et présent uniquement dans les jeux en 3D ou on peut bouger la caméra.

Un exemple concret: Je suis dans un FPS, je tourne la tete, et c'est comme si je me prenais pour une toupis, je tourne 6541654165 fois sur moi même. Comme si la sensibilité de la souris était réglé au max, genre bouger d'1/10000000000000000 mm equivaut à bouget de 15m dans le jeu ...

C'est lourd.

Ma souris est une logitech MX machinchose.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Septembre 2011)

Encore tout neuf, Parallels Desktop 7 reçoit quelques améliorations au travers d'une première mise à jour 7.0 v.14922 . Celle par exemple de pouvoir choisir entre deux types de plein écran, à la mode Snow Leopard ou façon Lion. Ensuite la compatibilité a été améliorée avec FileVault ainsi que pour l'utilisation des webcam FaceTime HD et autres périphériques USB sur les machines virtuelles disposant de plus de 2 Go de RAM. Enfin un problème de lenteur au démarrage de la machine virtuelle a été réglé.

Parallels Desktop 7 est sorti au début du mois avec le support de Lion. 

news de MacG

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




elamapi a dit:


> Test rapide.
> 
> http://wpamapi.sr.xaxa.fr/?p=917
> 
> Parallels toujours plus performant et fiable pour les jeux en 3D, y a pas photo. Suffit de DL les versions d'essais pour s'en convaincre.



Merci pour les tests rapides sur les versions d'évaluation.
J'ai toujours acheté mes versions françaises chez un distributeur car il y a un disque, une notice d'installation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------



elamapi a dit:


> J'étais sous parallels 6 avec la derniere build (j'ai pas noté donc je ne m'en souvient plus) et je suis passé à la 7.
> 
> Le symptome est simple et présent uniquement dans les jeux en 3D ou on peut bouger la caméra.
> 
> ...



J'ai pratiquement toujours eu des souris Logitech au bureau et j'ai toujours noté qu'elles sont moins rapides, moins précises que les souris Microsoft. Au bureau, on ne choisit pas.

J'ai toujours eu chez moi une souris Microsoft car elles sont plus et mieux adaptées à Windows que leur concurrentes. Cela se comprend, entre produits Microsoft.

Je te conseille donc de t'acheter une souris Microsoft et tes soucis vont  disparaître complètement.


----------



## elamapi (15 Septembre 2011)

Je vais me trouver une souris MS en pret avant de l'acheter 

Sinon



> Merci pour les tests rapides sur les versions d'évaluation.
> J'ai toujours acheté mes versions françaises chez un distributeur car il y a un disque, une notice d'installation.



Ce ne sont pas des Eval, mais des Complete  Avec leur réduction en chaine, ca coute moins cher d'acheter VMware 4 + Parallels 7 que Parallels 7 tout seul


----------



## Vladimok (15 Septembre 2011)

Peux t-on utiliser une machine virtuelle faite avec VMware, sur Parallels ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Septembre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Peux t-on utiliser une machine virtuelle faite avec VMware, sur Parallels ?



"Avec Parallels Desktop 7 pour Mac vous pouvez utiliser Windows que vous configurez à l'aide des versions antérieures de Parallels Desktop ainsi que de *VMware Fusion*, de Microsoft Virtual PC, et de Virtualbox."

Aide de Parallels 7


----------



## elamapi (16 Septembre 2011)

Ou plus clairement.

avec parallels , tu peux ouvrir (en fait importer) une machine vmware.
avec vmware , tu peux ouvrir (en fait importer) une machine parallels


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Septembre 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Ou plus clairement.
> 
> avec parallels , tu peux ouvrir (en fait importer) une machine vmware.
> avec vmware , tu peux ouvrir (en fait importer) une machine parallels



Merci de ton aide.
Le titre exact de l'aide de Parallels 7 est :

*Importer Windows à partir d'une ancienne version de Parallels Desktop ou d'un autre logiciel de virtualisation
*

Mon 1er copier-coller n'est pas très clair. Errare humanus est.


----------



## Vladimok (16 Septembre 2011)

Je viens d'essayé Parallels 7 et VMware fusion 4.

Et je dois dire que je suis plus qu'emballé pour Parallels 7 par rapport à VMware fusion 4 ! ! ! !


----------



## supergrec (17 Septembre 2011)

Y a t-il en ce moment des promos sur Parallels. Car 80 euros c'est pas donné quand même.


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Septembre 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Y a t-il en ce moment des promos sur Parallels. Car 80 euros c'est pas donné quand même.



Il y a des grands distributeurs qui font des rabais à leur adhérents. Tu peux ainsi trouver le prix public - 5%

J'en ai profité auprès de mon distributeur habituel quand j'ai acheté Windows 7 Edition Familiale, cumulé avec un bon d'achat de ma banque.
Le tarif public de Windows Edition Familiale est de 199,90  et je n'ai payé que 169,90  soit 15 % en moins.
Avoir un bon distributeur et une bonne banque a des avantages.


----------



## chafpa (18 Septembre 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Y a t-il en ce moment des promos sur Parallels. Car 80 euros c'est pas donné quand même.


Non seulement c'est pas donné mais le prix d'un upgrade est de 50  et comme actuellement il change de version chaque année, cela fait vraiment cher.

Après Parallels 5, je suis passé à 6 mais j'y resterai aussi longtemps que possible. Je n'ai pas l'intention de passer à Lion ..... du moins dans l'immédiat.


----------



## michio (18 Septembre 2011)

Je vais sans doute dire une connerie (et ce ne serait pas la première fois...) : si c'est absolument pour jouer, et avec des jeux qui sont gourmands en ressources, pourquoi ne pas démarrer direct en Bootcamp plutôt que de s'amuser à passer par Fusion ou Parallèle ?
Ben ouais, si on veut comparer absolument les perfs, autant le faire en démarrant aussi direct depuis Bootcamp... et je parie que Parallel (à priori meilleur que Fusion pour le gaming) fera moins bien...


Ou acheter un PC dédié à ça ? 


Pour une utilisation bureautique avec des logiciels non dispo sur Mac, Fusion comme Parallel font le boulot qu'on leur demande sans soucis.
Et même de façon plutôt véloce : j'avais fait des tests de démarrage Windows et d'applis classiques (Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Publisher, Garmin Mapsource, ...), avec des PC aussi comparables que possible avec mon MBP (fin 2008, les Core2Duo livrés sur PC étaient inférieurs en fréquence, souvent aussi en RAM d'ailleurs). Ces applis (basiques) dans Fusion démarraient et tournaient plus vite que sur les PC :mouais:
Sans aucun doute que pour des jeux, le résultat aurait été différent, mais là, je renvoie à ma première phrase...


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2011)

Puisqu'on parle de bootcamp, je "plussoie"! 
Je suggère d'installer Windows via Bootcamp et ensuite d'installer VMWare fusion en lui faisant utiliser le Windows de la partition bootcamp (ou Parallels qui doit savoir faire aussi)
De cette façon on démarre via bootcamp pour les applis gourmandes en ressources ou via VMWare pour les autres.

Pour ceux qui pratiquent ainsi, (Windows 7 installé via Bootcamp et utilisé par VMWare Fusion), le passage à VMWare Fusion 4 s'est-il déroulé sans problème?


----------



## Gltesta (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac, j'ai un nouveau IMac 27" IC5

Pour pouvoir utilisé Windows 7 à l'intérieur de Lion combien de ram a-t-on besoin, parce que moi avec les 4 GB il y a énormément daccès disque et donc très lent.

Merci de vos conseils

@+

Gian-Luca


----------



## chafpa (19 Septembre 2011)

Gltesta a dit:


> Pour pouvoir utilisé Windows 7 à l'intérieur de Lion combien de ram a-t-on besoin, parce que moi avec les 4 GB il y a énormément d&#8217;accès disque et donc très lent.


Au prix actuel de la ram, tu en rajoutes 4 Go et tu en attribues 4 Go à Parallels (par exemple). Les 2 OS fonctionneront normalement


----------



## Gltesta (19 Septembre 2011)

merci ou ta réponse, j'achète 2 barrettes de 2 GB ou 1 de 4. Cela a t il de l' importance

Encore merci pour l'info


----------



## chafpa (19 Septembre 2011)

Si tu en as déjà une de 4, continues ainsi. Sur mon iMac Late 2009 j'avais d'origine 2x2 Go et j'ai rajouté la même chose 

PS : Evites l'achat sur l'Apple Store qui est hors de prix.


----------



## Gltesta (19 Septembre 2011)

merci ou ta réponse, j'achète 2 barrettes de 2 GB ou 1 de 4. Cela a t il de l' importance

Encore merci pour l'info


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2011)

Avec VMWare 3 (et antérieur), je pouvais préciser que 'lune de mes machines virtuelles devait être lancée automatiquement au démarrage de VMWare.
Je ne retrouve pas cette possibilité avec VMware Fusion 4

De même, quand je quitte VMWare avec Windows ouvert, l'état est enregistré, et quand je relance VMWare, il faut que je reclique sur le signe "Play" au milieu de la fenêtre Windows, pour réouvrir cette session de Windows


----------



## Scatcat (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je ne trouve nulle part de réponse donc je viens vous la poser ici.

Quelle est la définition max supportée par Fusion 4 ? 

Quand je virtualise Lion depuis Fusion 4 sous 10.6.8, ce dernier ne peut tourner au mieux qu'avec une def de 1024x768 minable sachant que mon iMac gère 2550x1440.
Et je ne trouve nulle par le réglage pour mettre ça à fond.

Merci


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

Scatcat a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne trouve nulle part de réponse donc je viens vous la poser ici.
> 
> Quelle est la définition max supportée par Fusion 4 ?
> 
> ...



Et les VMware Tools sont installés dans l'OS virtualisé? Si non, c'est tout à fait normal


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Octobre 2011)

*VMware* distribue une révision pour le nouveau *Fusion 4 en 4.0.2*  elle prépare l'arrivée d'OS X Lion 10.7.2 où le lancement des machines virtuelles pouvait échouer 
news MacG

Mise à jour de *Parallels 6 en 6.0.12016 *

Il sagit dune mise à jour de maintenance pour Parallels Desktop 6 pour Mac. Cette mise à jour offre dimportantes améliorations et résolutions de bogues. Nous conseillons vivement à tous les utilisateurs de Parallels Desktop 6 pour Mac dinstaller cette mise à jour.

Explications en anglais pour cette mise à jour :

Parallels Desktop 6 for Mac build 6.0.12106 improves product stability and compatibility with *Lion OS X*.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
Parallels Desktop for Mac (build 6.0.12106) includes fixes that:
Improve USB compatibility with *OS X Lion.*
Resolve the problem with starting a Boot Camp virtual machine after upgrading to *Lion OS X*.
Resolve the problem with using Spaces while running Parallels Desktop after upgrading to *Lion OS X*.
Enhanced video performance in Ubuntu 11.04 virtual machines.
Improved compatibility with Mac OS X Server version 10.6.8 running in a virtual machine.
Resolve compatibility issues with Sage software.


----------



## Scatcat (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Et les VMware Tools sont installés dans l'OS virtualisé? Si non, c'est tout à fait normal



Non, pas installés.

Mais lorsque je désire le faire, VMware me dit d'insérer mon DVD d'installation. Or je l'ai acheter sur internet et directement téléchargé le logiciel. Comment faire ? Dois-je créer un DVD d'installation ? Car l'aide VMware ne fait pas mention de ça.

De plus si je passe outre le message me disant d'insérer mon DVD il me dit que la machine hôte utilise déjà le superdrive, alors que non je l'utilise pas.

Merci


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux peut-être indiquer à ta VM que ton lecteur CD virtuel est ton DMG de Fusion.


----------



## Scatcat (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu peux peut-être indiquer à ta VM que ton lecteur CD virtuel est ton DMG de Fusion.



Ce que le support technique ne m'a pas dit de faire. Déjà que l'anglais et moi c'est pas non plus le fol amour même si je me débrouille un peu j'ai du batailler pour les comprendre.
Alors que je galère depuis 2h à trouver la solution. 

Tu as donné la bonne réponse  C'est ce que j'ai fais tout à l'heure avant de te lire mais en indiquant bien que mon lecteur CD est le superdrive de mon iMac. J'ai ensuite crée un CD d'installation de Fusion que j'ai utilisé pour installer VMware Tools après avoir installé la version complète.
Galère mais j'y suis arrivé.

Merci quand même je garde l'astuce sous le coude


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Octobre 2011)

*A propos de cette mise à jour*

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.14924) optimise la performance et stabilité générales et inclut les résolutions suivantes :
- Ajout de la prise en charge de la Preview de Windows 8 pour les développeurs (exécution de l'installation de Windows 8 après avoir installé la mise à jour).
- Optimisation de la compatibilité avec Quicken 2011.
- Optimisation de la prise en charge d'Autodesk 3ds Max 2012.
- Optimisation de l'utilisation du CPU lorsque Parallels Desktop est en arrêt.


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Octobre 2011)

Ars Technica publie un dossier complet sur la question.
news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/218562/parallels-desktop-7-vs-vmware-fusion-4-lequel-choisir

La totalité du dossier en anglais de Ars Technica :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/10/virtual-showdown-parallels-desktop-7-and-vmware-fusion-4-reviewed.ars/1


----------



## syl47 (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Première fois que j'écris donc j'espère ne pas trop me tromper de discussion. Je viens d'installer VMWare 4. Mon seul soucis concerne l'accès à internet : quand j'ouvre internet explorer, je ne peux pas afficher de pages internet. Elles semblent commencer à se charger, puis plus rien. 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour me dépanner ?
Merci
syl47


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2011)

Dans les paramètres de ta machine virtuelle il faut configurer la connexion internet comme celle partagée depuis mac os x


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Novembre 2011)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15050) répond aux *problèmes de performance et de stabilité*. *Elle inclut les résolutions et optimisations suivantes :*
- Possibilité de télécharger et d'installer la Preview de Windows 8 pour les développeurs directement à partir de Parallels Wizard. Disponible uniquement aux Etats-Unis et au Canada.
- Installation d'OS X Lion à l'aide de l'application Installer Lion.
- Prise en charge d'Ubuntu 11.10.
- Optimisation de l'expérience du plein écran grâce à une nouvelle option vous permettant d'adapter l'écran de la machine virtuelle à la zone de l'écran visible tout en conservant la résolution.
- Optimisation de la prise en charge pour les mappages de clavier non-anglais.
- Résout un problème lors de la déconnexion de l'adaptateur Ethernet USB d'Apple de Mac OS.
- Optimisation de la migration des versions récentes de Linux d'un PC vers une machine virtuelle sur votre Mac.
- *Et beaucoup d'autres résolutions et optimisations.*


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Novembre 2011)

Sur une *même* page, les 2 dossiers de tests parus dans la presse :

*Ars Technica* publie un dossier complet sur la question.
news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/218562/parallels-desktop-7-vs-vmware-fusion-4-lequel-choisir

La totalité du dossier en anglais de Ars Technica :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/10/virtual-showdown-parallels-desktop-7-and-vmware-fusion-4-reviewed.ars/1

*MacTech* publie un article comparant les performances de VMware Fusion 4 et de Parallels Desktop 7.
news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/web/voir/133102/vmware-fusion-4-contre-parallels-desktop-7

Le dossier de MacTech Labs en anglais :

http://www.mactech.com/2011/11/01/mactech-labs-virtualization-benchmarks-fall-2011


----------



## patisa44 (7 Novembre 2011)

Suite à la mise à jour vers Lion j'ai dû faire une mise à jour de VMware Fusion 3 vers 4 et depuis ce ne sont que problèmes sur problèmes.

Je suis en correspondance avec VMware et franchement leur comportement est pour le moins       " cavalier " . Je suis écoeuré et louche sérieusement vers Parallel
Question à ceux qui l'utilise:
Y a t il une aide technique en français chez Parallel  ? Sont ils satisfaits


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2011)

patisa44 a dit:


> Y a t il une aide technique en français chez Parallel  ? Sont ils satisfaits


Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles une aide technique mais il y a une aide plutôt bien détaillé en français sur écran et un fichier pdf toujours en français que tu peux éditer ...... il fait 286 pages. 

PS : Jamais eu de problème avec les versions 5 et 6 et Windows.


----------



## patisa44 (7 Novembre 2011)

Merci
Je voulais plutôt savoir s'il est possible en cas de difficulté  " hors aide sur écran ou pdf " de parler avec un être humain parlant français  ( car raz le bol des...taper 1 taper 2 en anglais de surcroit )


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2011)

Jamais eu recours à ce type d'aide parce que je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème. L'aide sur écran m'as toujours suffit.


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Novembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Jamais eu recours à ce type d'aide parce que je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème. L'aide sur écran m'as toujours suffit.



Exactement comme toi.
L'aide incluse dans les menus de Parallels est très bien faite, très claire, compréhensible par tous.


----------



## serso (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec PD 7

Jusqu'à présent j'utilisais sur mon iMac 2,66 GHz VMwareFusion 2 sous Snow Léopard 10.6.8. principalement pour utiliser des jeux récupérés sur Windows (pas trop gourmands) et achetés en toute légalité chez Bigfish Games, ainsi qu'un CIEL auto-entrepreneur dont la version Mac est imbuvable.

J'envisage de passer à Lion, et on m'avait dit que Fusion 4 ne va pas sous Lion. Je me suis donc dirigé vers Parallells Destop 7, supposé être meilleur et adapté à Lion.
Installation sans problèmes, avec importation de mon Windows XP à partir de Fusion , mais lorsque j'ai voulu lancer des jeux, certains ont fait apparaître une fenêtre demandant un nom et une clé d'enregistrement, avec une indication "Hardware fingertip C91A-375D".
D'autres jeux ont démarré sans problèmes. CIEL également.

J'ai contacté l'aide de Paralells Desktop, et j'ai eu un chat, en anglais seulement, hélas, car certains éléments techniques sont pour moi peu clairs, je cite : 

 "...most of the high end games are not supported in Parallels Desktop as virtual machine runs on hardware virtualization technique. In other words Mac hardware components are shared between virtual machine and this Mac (Host OS) whereas high end appliaction or games requires dedicated hardware components like RAM, Video RAM etc..."

Le problème n'est pas résolu, donc, et ils ont fini par me conseiller de réinstaller ces jeux. Ce que j'ai voulu faire, mais en fin de téléchargement (toujours légal), cette clé a ne nouveau été demandée, et le jeu n'a même pas pu être installé, alors que j'y ai droit. Je précise qu'il n'y a jamais de clé demandée dans le processus d'installation habituel d'un jeu Bigfish qui est automatique.

Quelqu'un a t'il rencontré un problème du même genre, et a-til été résolu?
Et sinon avez-vous des conseils éventuels?

Merci par avance de votre attention.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Novembre 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont Parallels et qui veulent jouer et *aux tous derniers jeux le mieux* est d'utiliser *Boot Camp.*

Il faut bien entendu sauvegarder les dossiers et documents Windows sur un clé.
Si Parallels est installé, il faut supprimer l'application en se reportant à *l'aide* incluse dans les menus en cherchant *supprimer Parallels Desktop*.
Ensuite il faut supprimer Windows que l'on trouve dans le dossier utilisateurs puis dossier son nom, dossier documents, dossier Parallels et enfin la *machine virtuelle Parallels *avec une extension en .pvm comme Windows XP 3.pvm
Mettre l'application Parallels et la machine virtuelle de Parallels à la corbeille. La vider.
S'assurer avec Spotlight en demandant Parallels qu'il n'y a plus aucun document de Parallels.

Pour l'utilisation de Boot Camp, il faut s'assurer d'abord avec l'utilitaire de disque (dans le dossier utilitaires) que *Macintosh HD est bien journalisé.* Si ce n'est pas le cas, en sélectionnant dans la colonne de gauche Macintosh HD, il faut en haut dans les menus *activer la journalisation.*

Toujours dans le dossier utilitaires, lançons *l'assistant Boot Camp*. 
La *première* page est explicative et permet d'imprimer le guide d'installation et de configuration de Boot Camp.
Cliquons sur continuer pour arriver à la *seconde* page : il faut cocher télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise de en charge de Windows auprès d'Apple c'est à dire *Boot Camp* que l'on va graver sur un  CD. Gravure que l'on confirme dans la *troisième* page en cliquant sur continuer. On utilisera ce CD après l'installation de Windows.
Passons à la *quatrième* page en cliquant sur continuer pour créer une partition de Windows en spécifiant la taille que l'on souhaite. Cliquer sur options pour formater la partition Boot Camp en NTFS pour y installer Windows.

*Voir les différentes miniatures pour les étapes.*

Puis suivre les instructions pour installer Windows 7.
J'ai installé Windows 7 en 36'.
Une fois installé Windows 7, l'ordinateur redémarrera automatiquement. Une fois sur le bureau Windows, introduire le CD gravé avec la dernière version de Boot Camp, la version 4.0.1. et installez *les tous derniers gestionnaires de Boot Camp *pour Windows.

*Désormais, Windows 7 est installé sur Boot Camp.*
Je renvoie sur l'essai en anglais d'Ars Technica comparant  Parallels 7 et Fusion 3 :

http://forums.macg.co/10093752-post427.html

et au bas de la page 5 où le testeur écrit :

"The result wasn't surprising, given that this game is noticeably more demanding than *Crysis 2*. *Considering that I can play this with max settings in Boot Camp, using three 1920x1200 screens in Eyefinity mode without complaints,* I'd say this was not the best advertisement for gaming in a virtual machine."

En utilisant Windows avec Boot Camp, on est en natif et donc les performances sont meilleures qu'en étant dans une machine virtuelle.
Boot Camp pour les jeux mais Parallels et Fusion permettent d'utiliser Windows avec  Boot Camp *et* avec leur machine virtuelle.

Après avoir installé complètement Windows avec Boot Camp et être à nouveau sur le bureau Mac en redémarrant et en appuyant sur la touche option  (ou alt), j'ai installé Parallels 7.
J'ai bien fait de l'acheter en boîte chez mon distributeur habituel : le CD, 2 petites fiches très claires : guide de référence rapide, comment démarrer en 3 étapes et comment démarrer (un autre petit guide de 17 pages). Il suffit d'aller page 10 et 11 pour utiliser Boot Camp avec Parallels Desktop.

L'nstallation se fait très rapidement.
J'ai désormais la possibilité d'utiliser Windows avec Boot Camp pour les jeux en redémarrant en appuyant sur la touche option, ou d'utiliser sur le bureau Mac directement le même Windows mais dans la machine virtuelle de Parallels 7.


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2011)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15052) inclut les résolutions et améliorations suivantes :
- Meilleure compatibilité avec le Launchpad de Mac OS X v10.7.2.
- Amélioration de la stabilité du réseau.
- Résolution du problème qui survenait lorsque la machine virtuelle Linux ne redémarrait pas une fois que le Mac n'était plus en veille.


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Novembre 2011)

Des améliorations sont annoncées dans les performances : 6x plus rapide dans Internet Explorer 9 pour la gestion des contenus graphiques et des animations, du mieux aussi avec OS X 10.7.2, puis dans le lancement des machines Windows 7 et dans la fluidité des animations lors du passage au mode plein écran. 
Mais aussi dans le mode Unity ou lors de la création des sauvegardes d'états. Des progrès aussi sont promis lorsque Lion est virtualisé (dans les déplacements de la souris et avec le support de FileVault 2).

La totalité de la news de MacG : des nouveautés pour VMware Fusion 4.1 et notamment le nouveau mode de plein écran pour Lion avec quelques aménagements :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/223932/des-nouveautes-pour-vmware-fusion-4.1


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Novembre 2011)

La mise à jour 4.1 de Fusion contient une nouvelle disposition que son éditeur n'a pas mis en avant, il est possible de virtualiser dans Lion les versions client de Leopard et Snow Leopard. 

la news de MacG dans sa totalité :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/224052/fusion-4.1-virtualise-les-clients-leopard-et-snow-leopard


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2011)

VMware a prestement sorti une mise à jour pour Fusion visant à corriger le bug apparu avec la 4.1 [4.1.1 VF]. *Il n'est plus possible de virtualiser les versions client de Leopard et Snow Leopard*

La suite de la news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/224592/vmware-fusion-4.1.1-ne-virtualise-plus-os-x-a-tout-va


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2011)

Ben j'ai bien fait de telecharger l'installeur complet de la version 4.1 hier soir... Je vais rester tranquillement avec cette version 4.1 tant que le "bug" n'aura pas été réinstallé!


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Janvier 2012)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15054) inclut les résolutions et améliorations suivantes :
- Optimisation de la prise en charge des machines virtuelles Fedora 15.
- Optimisation de la prise en charge réseau des machines virtuelles Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha.


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Mars 2012)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15055) inclut les résolutions et améliorations suivantes :
- Prise en charge de OS X Mountain Lion (expérimental).
- Prise en charge deWindows 8 Consumer Preview (expérimental).
- Possibilité de télécharger et d'installer la Preview de Windows 8 pour les particuliers directement à partir de Parallels Wizard.


----------



## rizoto (11 Mars 2012)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15055) inclut les résolutions et améliorations suivantes :
> - Prise en charge de OS X Mountain Lion (expérimental).
> - Prise en charge deWindows 8 Consumer Preview (expérimental).
> - Possibilité de télécharger et d'installer la Preview de Windows 8 pour les particuliers directement à partir de Parallels Wizard.



ça sent la sortie de parallels 8


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2012)

Mouais et la main au porte-feuille


----------



## katamiaw (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour les amis,

Vous conseillez quoi comme quantité de RAM pour faire tourner Windows avec VMware sur un Macbook Pro 2011 ? Sous Windows, ce sont des logiciels de comptabilité, de banque, etc... que j'utilise.

8 Go ou 16 Go ?
Est-ce que 16 Go va changer quelque chose en terme de performances par rapport à 8 Go.

Le but étant d'avoir le moins de ralentissements possible.


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

Ca dépend vraiment de ton utilisation, avec 8Go tu est déjà assez confortable (divisé en 6+2 ou 4+4 entre les deux OS selon tes besoins) surtout que les logiciels que tu utilise ne doivent pas consommé beaucoup de RAM.

Le mieux c'est que tu essaie avec 8Go et si le besoin s'en fait sentir (avec istat menu tu pourras voir la quantité de RAM utilisée et donc si tu as de la marge) tu passes à 16Go.


----------



## katamiaw (23 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Ca dépend vraiment de ton utilisation, avec 8Go tu est déjà assez confortable (divisé en 6+2 ou 4+4 entre les deux OS selon tes besoins) surtout que les logiciels que tu utilise ne doivent pas consommé beaucoup de RAM.
> 
> Le mieux c'est que tu essaie avec 8Go et si le besoin s'en fait sentir (avec istat menu tu pourras voir la quantité de RAM utilisée et donc si tu as de la marge) tu passes à 16Go.



Bonne idée. Sauf que pour le côté économique, j'ai déjà 4 Go de RAM. Donc pour passer à 8 Go, je n'ai qu'à rajouter 1 barrette de 4 Go. Et pour passer à 16, il me faut acheter 2 de 8 Go...


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

Ah oui effectivement...
J'aurais envie de te conseiller 8Go car rares sont les personnes qui ont besoin de plus, et tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir une utilisation intensive de ta machine, mais bon je ne connais pas exactement ta conso de RAM en utilisation courante...
A la limite tu prend istat menu et tu regarde un peu ta conso actuelle de RAM:
-si avec 4Go sous OSX uniquement tu ne sature pas toute ta RAM, 8Go sans soucis.
-si tu sature déjà ta RAM tu fais de même sous windows et si c'est pareil, alors 16Go.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Avril 2012)

La mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15094) répond aux problèmes de performance et de stabilité. Elle inclut les résolutions et optimisations suivantes :
- Prise en charge d'Ubuntu 12.04 (expérimental).
- Téléchargement et installation de Fedora 16 directement à partir de Parallels Wizard.
- Prise en charge du mappage clavier Dvorak.
- Prise en charge du mappage clavier arabe.
- Prise en charge du mappage clavier numérique français.
- Prise en charge optimisée du mappage clavier suédois : cliquer sur Maj + 2 affiche désormais le symbole @ au lieu du symbole TM.
- Meilleure prise en charge 3D.
- Résolution d'un problème des paramètres de synchronisation de la date et de l'heure entre Windows et Mac.

Une mise à jour de Fusion est disponible chez VMware (4.1.2). 
Il s'agit uniquement de corrections de bugs. L'un d'eux par exemple pouvait empêcher l'impression avec OS X Lion, d'autres sont relatifs à des points d'interface, à la gestion de plusieurs écrans, à la compatibilité générale avec différentes versions d'OS X, au mapping du pavé numérique des claviers français (la virgule posait problème), etc. Cette version est également signée pour Gatekeeper :

http://www.macg.co/tags/gatekeeper


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Mai 2012)

*Sur une même page, les 2 dossiers de tests parus dans la presse :*

*Ars Technica* publie un dossier complet sur la question.
news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/218562/parallels-desktop-7-vs-vmware-fusion-4-lequel-choisir

La totalité du dossier en anglais de *Ars Technica* :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/10/virtual-showdown-parallels-desktop-7-and-vmware-fusion-4-reviewed.ars/1

*MacTech* publie un article comparant les performances de VMware Fusion 4 et de Parallels Desktop 7.
news de MacG :

http://www.macg.co/web/voir/133102/vmware-fusion-4-contre-parallels-desktop-7

Le dossier de *MacTech Labs* en anglais :

http://www.mactech.com/2011/11/01/mactech-labs-virtualization-benchmarks-fall-2011


----------



## samad (1 Mai 2012)

Merciiiiiii Bcp &#9829;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp mon frére 3chiri &#9829;


----------



## Jean-Miche (6 Juin 2012)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15095) inclut les nouvelles fonctions et améliorations suivantes :
- Prise en charge de la version Release Preview de Windows 8 (expérimental).
- Téléchargement et installation de la version Release Preview de Windows 8 directement à partir de Parallels Wizard.


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Juin 2012)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15098) inclut les améliorations et correctifs suivants.

- Prise en charge de lécran Retina.


----------



## elamapi (25 Juin 2012)

Pour info, je joue actuellement sur un macbook pro 13" early 2011 avec 4Go de ram à League of Legends sur une VM win7 à qui j'alloue 1.5Go ) et ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Juillet 2012)

Cette mise à jour de Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15104) inclut les améliorations et correctifs suivants : 

- Exécution de Windows 8, Ubuntu et Fedora sur les tous derniers modèles dordinateurs Mac (MacBook Air (mi-2012), MacBook Pro (mi-2012), MacBook Pro avec écran Retina).
- Exécution de Fedora 17 sur des machines virtuelles.
- Installation de Parallels Desktop sur les ordinateurs Mac exécutant OS X Mountain Lion.
- Utilisation dimages disque IMG avec le lecteur CD/DVD-ROM de la machine virtuelle.
- Utilisation des périphériques USB 3.0 dans les machines virtuelles.
- Connectivité Parallels Mobile améliorée avec Mac.
- Détection améliorée des distributions Linux pendant linstallation Express.
- Optimisation de la prise en charge de lécran Retina.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2012)

A quoi ça sert de continuer un sujet ou seul un gars poste pour faire de la pub pour un seul de ces deux logiciels avec un immense parti pris ... ???


----------



## chafpa (12 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'information des utilisateurs ....... les autres n'ont qu'à passer leur route.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> A quoi ça sert de continuer un sujet ou seul un gars poste pour faire de la pub pour un seul de ces deux logiciels avec un immense parti pris ... ???



Ce que tu écris est faux. 
Je ne suis pas le seul intervenant sur ce sujet, il y en a d'autres que moi : reporte toi aux pages du sujet.
J'ai donné à chaque page du sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? les tests des 2 logiciels de virtualisation concurrents effectués par des spécialistes US.

Je parle des mises à jour de Fusion de VMWare et de celles de Parallels.
Comme celles de Parallels sont plus fréquentes, tu as l'impression que je prends partie pour ce logiciel de virtualisation, ce qui n'est pas le cas du tout. 
*Je ne fais qu'informer.* et aider les utilisateurs pas forcément dans ce sujet, puisqu'il y a des questions dans la totalité de la discussion du forum : Windows sur Mac.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2012)

Informer comme à lépoque ou tu sortais des choses tellement énormes (et fausses) sur Virtual PC que personne ne pouvait croire réellement que tu ais eu la moindre expérience sur le produit ... tu es grillé depuis ce moment pour moi pour tout ce qui concerne les VM ...

Si c'est juste pour recopier les communiqué de presse des éditeurs, les gens sont capables de les voir sur leurs sites sans compter que VMWare et Parallels préviennent les utilisateurs quand il y a des mises à jour ou des infos importantes ...

Donc ok je peux me désabonner de ce sujet devenu inutile.


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Informer comme à l&#8217;époque ou tu sortais des choses tellement énormes (et fausses) sur Virtual PC que personne ne pouvait croire réellement que tu ais eu la moindre expérience sur le produit ... tu es grillé depuis ce moment pour moi pour tout ce qui concerne les VM ...



Quand j'ai commencé à intervenir sur les forums de MacG sur le sujet Virtual PC, c'était pour contredire des affirmations de certains qui n'avaient même pas le logiciel. Et qui poussaient à acheter des PC. J'ai acheté en même temps que mon iBook en 2000 la version 3 de Virtual PC puisque j'avais Office 2000 pour PC. 
J'ai toujours répondu ou essayé de répondre aux questions posées des utilisateurs le plus exactement possible en me reportant sur le manuel de Virtual PC, es forums en anglais et mon expérience du logiciel.

Virtual PC était un logiciel d'*émulation* alors que Fusion et Parallels sont des logiciels de *virtualisation.*

Dans le cas de Virtual PC, il fallait émuler un processeur Intel Pentium 2 puisque le processeur du Mac était un PowerPC ou PPC.

Pour Fusion et Parallels, il suffit d'utiliser le processeur Intel qui est sur le Mac. D'où la possibilité d'utiliser jeux et applications graphiques 3D avec DirectX 9.0c/9Ex et de Shader Model 3.

Virtual PC m'a rendu de fiers services. Il y a possibilité d'importer une machine virtuelle Microsoft Virtual PC, ou VirtualBox à une machine virtuelle ou à un disque virtuel VMWare Fusion ou Parallels.

Je te rappelle que j'ai travaillé chez un grand constructeur de PC, que j'ai travaillé également dans des SSII, et un hébergeur qui utilise des machines virtuelles depuis 5 ans.



melaure a dit:


> c'est juste pour recopier les communiqué de presse des éditeurs, les gens sont capables de les voir sur leurs sites sans compter que VMWare et Parallels préviennent les utilisateurs quand il y a des mises à jour ou des infos importantes ...Donc ok je peux me désabonner de ce sujet devenu inutile.



J'ai préféré désactiver sur mon logiciel de virtualisation les mises à niveau automatiques qui ralentissent le lancement du logiciel. Il y avait la même possibilité sur Virtual PC. C'est mon expérience sur Virtual PC qui fait également que j'optimise toujours les Windows que j'ai sur mes machines virtuelles. Voir mes différents messages à ce sujet.
J'informe les utilisateurs des mises à niveau de Fusion de VMWare et de Parallels. En donnant le détail des améliorations et correctifs. 

Je n'ai aucun parti pris pour aucun des 2 logiciels de virtualisation.
Je te renvoie à un de tes nombreux messages où tu conseilles VMWare Fusion :

http://forums.macg.co/6783942-post15.html

un autre :

http://forums.macg.co/6607331-post365.html

*VMWare est spécialiste de la virtualisation pour PC* depuis longtemps mais les tests effectués aux US (voir plus haut) par des spécialistes démontrent que *Parallels 7 est de loin le meilleur des logiciels de virtualisation pour Mac*.


----------



## chafpa (13 Juillet 2012)

Et le règlement de compte finit quand ?


----------



## michio (14 Juillet 2012)

Franchement, les posts pour simplement reprendre les communiqués des éditeurs pour les petites mises à jour, c'est absolument sans intérêt.

Pour ce qui est des comparos, c'est bien, mais, comme je l'ai déjà écrit il y a un moment, comparer Fusion, Parallel (et voire VBox) pour les capacités à jouer, c'est d'une débilité affligeante... ou alors à comparer avec un boot direct depuis Bootcamp, qui sera 3000 fois meilleur !
Mais ce comparo, y'a jamais.

La seule question à se poser est : Pourquoi envisage-t-on une logiciel de virtualisation ?

De la bureautique de base ? Tous font leur boulot. Pas sûr qu'une partition bootcamp dédiée soit même indispensable...

Des trucs plus poussés qui ne tournent que sur PC ? Y'a quà installer les versions d'essais, le logiciel en question et voir lequel tourne le mieux.
Là encore, pas sûr que la différence saute aux yeux sans un chrono sous la main...

A priori, Parallel a pris un ascendant sur Fusion.
Pour ma part, j'ai Fusion, je m'en sers pour Publisher, deux logiciels pour tableau numérique dont les versions PC sont plus abouties que les versions Mac, pour ouvrir deux logiciels qui se lancent sous DOS, et pour les logiciels Garmin dont les versions Mac ne marchent pas avec mon GPS moto (et faire des conversions avec Tyre). Et ça marche très bien.

Je viens de changer le DD de mon MBP, et j'ai galéré pour remettre XP dessus (n'étant plus supporté).
Comme je vais devoir tout réinstaller (dernière tentative pour remettre le clone dans les jours qui viennent), je vais sans doute passer à Seven, après le passage à Moutain Lion et Fusion 4


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Juillet 2012)

michio a dit:


> Franchement, les posts pour simplement reprendre les communiqués des éditeurs pour les petites mises à jour, c'est absolument sans intérêt.



Il n'est pas sans intérêt de savoir par exemple -que pour ceux qui sont intéressés par le nouveau MacBook Pro *Écran Rétina*- que Parallels 7 a déjà fait 2 mises à jour à ce sujet.

La mise à jour de Fusion VMWare ne devrait pas tarder. Mais souvent leurs maj sont beaucoup plus lentes à sortir.



michio a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des comparos, c'est bien, mais, comme je l'ai déjà écrit il y a un moment, comparer Fusion, Parallel (et voire VBox) pour les capacités à jouer, c'est d'une débilité affligeante... ou alors à comparer avec un boot direct depuis Bootcamp, qui sera 3000 fois meilleur !
> Mais ce comparo, y'a jamais.



J'ai des benchmarks faits par MacTech: 
*Running on Boot Camp Volumes *mais pour Parallels Desktop 6  et VMware Fusion 3.1.

Je peux te donner le lien si tu le souhaites.



michio a dit:


> La seule question à se poser est : Pourquoi envisage-t-on une logiciel de virtualisation ?
> De la bureautique de base ? Tous font leur boulot. Pas sûr qu'une partition bootcamp dédiée soit même indispensable...



Je suis totalement de ton avis. J'ai tout Office sur mon logiciel de virtualisation et tout marche parfaitement. Sans avoir de partition Boot Camp. Les jeux fonctionnent également très bien.



michio a dit:


> Des trucs plus poussés qui ne tournent que sur PC ? Y'a quà installer les versions d'essais, le logiciel en question et voir lequel tourne le mieux.Là encore, pas sûr que la différence saute aux yeux sans un chrono sous la main...



Il y a des benchmarks qui ont été publiés aux USA par des spécialistes en la matière ce que nous ne sommes pas.
J'ai fait mon choix à partir de l'essai de SVMMAC quand j'ai acheté ma première version.
Suivre maintenant les conseils des testeurs américains pour les toutes dernières versions me semblent judicieux.
J'ai préféré acheter toutes mes versions en boîte de Parallels chez mon distributeur car tu as un CD, un petit guide de 17 pages : comment démarrer, 2 petites fiches très claires : le guide de référence rapide, comment démarrer en 3 étapes.
C'est sans doute le cas aussi pour Fusion.



michio a dit:


> A priori, Parallel a pris un ascendant sur Fusion.



Les derniers tests le démontrent : Parallels 7 est meilleur que Fusion. Pour l'instant c'est le cas, mais il y aura peut être du changement avec les nouvelles versions des 2 logiciels de virtualisation qui ne sauraient tarder avec la sortie de Windows 8.



michio a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai Fusion, je m'en sers pour Publisher, deux logiciels pour tableau numérique dont les versions PC sont plus abouties que les versions Mac, pour ouvrir deux logiciels qui se lancent sous DOS, et pour les logiciels Garmin dont les versions Mac ne marchent pas avec mon GPS moto (et faire des conversions avec Tyre). Et ça marche très bien.



Comme cela marcherait aussi bien sur Parallels 7.



michio a dit:


> Je viens de changer le DD de mon MBP, et j'ai galéré pour remettre XP dessus (n'étant plus supporté).
> Comme je vais devoir tout réinstaller (dernière tentative pour remettre le clone dans les jours qui viennent), je vais sans doute passer à Seven, après le passage à Moutain Lion et Fusion 4



Je suis passé également sur Seven. Je ne le regrette pas du tout d'autant que les prix ont complètement chuté. Autant en profiter. 
Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium à *154,90 . *J'ai payé le mien il y a un an *199,90 *


----------



## chafpa (15 Juillet 2012)

michio a dit:


> La seule question à se poser est : Pourquoi envisage-t-on une logiciel de virtualisation ?
> 
> De la bureautique de base ? Tous font leur boulot. Pas sûr qu'une partition bootcamp dédiée soit même indispensable...


Il ny a pas qu'eux. Pose la question à qui s'intéresse à la philatélie ou aux réceptions TV par satellite, par exemple. Les softs qui tournent sous Mac OS brillent par leur absence 

Bien sûr, nous nous retournons en grande majorité vers un soft de virtualisation car Bootcamp, c'est vraiment galère quand on doit rebooter 4 ou 5 fois à la file parce que les autres informations sont sous Mac OS.


----------



## michio (15 Juillet 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Il ny a pas qu'eux. Pose la question à qui s'intéresse à la philatélie ou aux réceptions TV par satellite, par exemple. Les softs qui tournent sous Mac OS brillent par leur absence
> 
> Bien sûr, nous nous retournons en grande majorité vers un soft de virtualisation car Bootcamp, c'est vraiment galère quand on doit rebooter 4 ou 5 fois à la file parce que les autres informations sont sous Mac OS.



Je prenais trois cas : soit softs de bureautique de base, pour lesquels les trois logiciels de virtualisation suffisent, soit les applis plus poussées pour lesquelles un test perso (ergonomie, fonctionnement) avec les versions d'essai valent mieux que tous les longs discours.
Enfin, pour les jeux, ça peut fonctionner en virtualisation, mais clairement mieux en Bootcamp direct.

@Jean-Mich
Tu vois ce qui me saoule, c'est la petite remarque "et ça marcherait aussi bien sous Parallel".
On le sait tous (c'est même ce que j'ai écrit juste au-dessus) : tous les logiciels de virtualisation font leur boulot avec ces applis de base.
J'illustrais juste mes propos concernant le choix de l'un ou de l'autre (je mets de côté VB que je connais moins, mais qui tourne correctement sur l'iMac de mon fils) qui doit être fait en fonction de son usage par mon expérience personnelle à moi que j'ai :rateau:
Quand Fusion est sorti, il était plus performant que Parallel dans les essais.
J'avais fait un tour sur les sites des éditeurs et, comme j'avais un tarif pour Fusion et que son interface me semblait plus "claire" que celle de Parallel à l'époque (2008), j'ai opté pour cette solution.
Solution, qui pour l'usage que j'en ai, est totalement satisfaisante (avec les mise à jour obtenues gratuitement jusqu'à la version 3).
Point.
Mais tu n'as pas réussi à t'empêcher la petite Parallel touch...
Allez, fais un effort, je suis sûr qu'un jour, tu y arriveras, un jour


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Juillet 2012)

News de MacG : 

Sur son blog, *VMware* précise qu'au vu des ses essais ces derniers temps avec le 10.8, son virtualiseur fonctionne sans heurts. Il n'évoque pas de mise à jour prochaine.

Son concurrent *Parallels* ne signale aucun problème particulier non plus, et invite simplement à bien télécharger la dernière version en date du 10 juillet : 

Le lien direct de la mise à jour 7.0.15104 dans le sujet : 

http://forums.macg.co/11961912-post454.html

Le lien direct *Parallels Desktop 7 vs VMware Fusion 4 : lequel choisir ?*
toujours dans le sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/11473062-post449.html

complété par un dossier de *Macworld *comparant les 2 logiciels concurrents :

http://www.macworld.com/article/1164817/the_best_way_to_run_windows_on_your_mac.html


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Août 2012)

Parallels Desktop pour Mac (build 7.0.15106) répond aux problèmes généraux de performance et de stabilité. Ce build inclut les résolutions et optimisations suivantes :

- Résolution d'un problème lors de l'installation de Parallels Desktop dans Mac OS X Leopard 10.5 ou versions ultérieures.
- Résolution d'un problème lors de l'ouverture des machines virtuelles tierces dans Parallels Desktop.
- Résolution d'un problème lors de la gestion des ordinateurs Mac exécutant OS X Mountain Lion via Parallels Mobile.
- L'option d'économie d'énergie est désormais disponible pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro (mi-2012) et les MacBook Pro équipés de l'écran Retina.


----------



## rizoto (9 Août 2012)

Jean-Miche, Tu ne veux pas ouvrir un blog qui traite de parallels!?

Tu pourras y poster les logs des évolutions du logiciel et les copier-coller de du service marketing.

Non, parce que la, c'est contre productif voir pathologique...


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Août 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Jean-Miche, Tu ne veux pas ouvrir un blog qui traite de parallels!?
> Tu pourras y poster les logs des évolutions du logiciel et les copier-coller de du service marketing.
> Non, parce que la, c'est contre productif voir pathologique...



Tu sais je ne fais qu'informer comme je l'ai dit plus haut. J'ai même donné toujours plus haut le lien d'un dossier de Macworld comparant les 2 logiciels concurrents et qui donne l'égalité entre les 2 logiciels. Il y a 2 tests qui donnent gagnant Parallels 7 et un test égalité entre les 2.

Tu peux t'y reporter, je donne à nouveau le lien :

http://www.macworld.com/article/1164817/the_best_way_to_run_windows_on_your_mac.html

Je n'y peux rien si les mises à jour de Parallels 7 sont plus nombreuses que celles de VMWare Fusion 4...

Je vais me répéter à nouveau: 

"Il n'est pas sans intérêt de savoir par exemple -que pour ceux qui sont intéressés par le nouveau MacBook Pro Écran Rétina- que Parallels 7 a déjà fait 2 mises à jour à ce sujet.

La mise à jour de Fusion VMWare ne devrait pas tarder. Mais souvent leurs maj sont beaucoup plus lentes à sortir."

ce que dit d'ailleurs le test de Macworld :

"*Parallels Desktop pushes out updates rapidly, so users get the latest features and fixes as quickly as possible. Fusion has a slower update cycle.*"


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2012)

certes, mais les news MacG ont déjà donné l'info il y a au moins 48 heures!

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/254222/parallels-desktop-7-gere-mieux-les-macbook-pro-2012


----------



## michio (24 Août 2012)

Je fais mon Jean-Mich :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/255882/vmware-fusion-5-est-disponible

:love:

Laissez, je connais la sortie :rateau:


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Décembre 2012)

Une news de MacG du 11/09/2012 :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257104/parallels-desktop-8-toujours-le-plus-rapide

La totalité des benchmarks de MacObserver :

http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/parallels-desktop-8-vs-vmware-fusion-5-benchmark-showdown

Ceux de Ars Technica :

http://arstechnica.com/features/2012/09/parallels-desktop-8-and-vmware-fusion-5-pro-review-showdown/

Les benchs de MacTech Labs ne devraient pas tarder à être publié.

Quelques jours après la sortie de Windows 8, Parallels met à disposition *une mise à jour* de son utilitaire de virtualisation. Cette version numérotée *8.0.18305 *est à récupérer directement depuis Parallels Desktop. 
Plus de détails sur cette fiche technique de la base de connaissances gratuite en français de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/114973

News de MacG du 28/11/2012 : 
VMware : conflit avec la mise à jour des MacBook Pro/Air :  

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257991/vmware-conflit-avec-la-mise-a-jour-des-macbook-pro-air


----------



## ziggyspider (2 Décembre 2012)

si c'est juste pour lancer 2 ou 3 applications bien spécifiques, essaye *CrossOver* , qui permet de lancer des applications Windows sans installer Windows et là, c'est vraiment transparent. Toutes les applis ne sont pas compatibles, mais c'est OK très souvent. Tu peux toujours essayer, il y a une démo.


----------



## pjarrige73 (3 Décembre 2012)

Choan a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Avant de venir vous enquiquiner, je me suis documenter sur ces 2 solutions.
> Hélas je n'en tire pas grand chose de concluant : 2 très bonnes applis assez similaires, proposant quasiment les même fonctionnalités etc...
> 
> ...



Si tu restes que sur ton Mac en Local.. AMHA Parallels 8 et très bonne interopérabilité Mac OS et ton OS virtuel Win 7 Pro 64 ou 8 Pro 64 c'est très simple pour le partage et ou disque virtuel..

Maintenant Fusion est très bien aussi ... je dirais que si il y a un objectif professionnel Fusion se justifie plus pour l'environnement Windows ou multi OS ... avec VMWare en tête de pont VSphere ESXi ... géré à partir d'un serveur tout en ayant un Fusion en local et transformer les VM's Mac et Win tr§ès facilement...

mais dans ton cas ...Parallels et Win 7 Pro 64 et/ou Win8 Pro 64 

++


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Janvier 2013)

Sur une même page, les dossiers de tests parus dans la presse :

Une news de MacG du 11/09/2012 :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257104/parallels-desktop-8-toujours-le-plus-rapide

La totalité des benchmarks de *MacObserver* :

http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/parallels-desktop-8-vs-vmware-fusion-5-benchmark-showdown

Ceux de *Ars Technica* : 

http://arstechnica.com/features/2012/09/parallels-desktop-8-and-vmware-fusion-5-pro-review-showdown/

Une news de MacG du 30/01/2013 :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258683/parallels-desktop-8-devant-vmware-fusion-5

Le dossier de *MacTech Labs* en anglais :

http://www.mactech.com/2013-01/virtualization-benchmarks


----------



## edd72 (31 Janvier 2013)

Encore?!


Il y a 3 fois ton copié-coller sur cette même page, et dans le topic entier on doit le retrouver au moins 30 fois...

Ces tests se concentrent sur la "*perfomance*" du Windows virtualisé *(benchmarks basiques*). 
Ce serait intéressant d'avoir de *vrais tests* qui parlent notamment de la *robustesse *de la solution, de la *fiabilité *et du *support*. 
Parce que dans ces domaines, on sait que *Parallels*:
- est *bourré de bug* (sans doute pour cibler la perf seule) notamment niveau conso CPU de diverses petites choses au fil du temps (le répertoire dans le Dock, etc. dont certains n'ont toujours aucune solution)
- *patche les DLL système Windows* de la VM au lieu d'ajouter une surcouche visuelle à la volée (sans doute pour la perf, mais c'est dégueux et plutôt génant quand ce Windows est la partition BC)
- *n'apporte aucun support aux utilisateurs bloqués par les bugs précités* (le fameux prl_vm consommant 100% CPU, toujours sans solution depuis mi-2011!)
- *demande de repasser à la caisse très souvent* (ce qui n'est pas le cas de Fusion)


----------



## chafpa (31 Janvier 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> - *n'apporte aucun support aux utilisateurs bloqués par les bugs précités* (le fameux prl_vm consommant 100% CPU, toujours sans solution depuis mi-2011!)


C'est quoi ce truc car je ne l'ai jamais rencontré sur les versions 5, 6, 7 et 8 maintenant ?

Pour la caisse, je connais sauf pour la version 8 qui m'a été donnée vu la date de mon achat de la 7  .......


----------



## edd72 (31 Janvier 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc car je ne l'ai jamais rencontré sur les versions 5, 6, 7 et 8 maintenant ?
> 
> Pour la caisse, je connais sauf pour la version 8 qui m'a été donnée vu la date de mon achat de la 7  .......



Pas besoin de chercher bien loin, regarde quelques sujets sous celui-ci (il en est aussi question sur le forum officiel de Parallels).


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ces tests se concentrent sur la "*perfomance*" du Windows virtualisé *(benchmarks basiques*).
> Ce serait intéressant d'avoir de *vrais tests* qui parlent notamment de la *robustesse *de la solution, de la *fiabilité *et du *support*.
> Parce que dans ces domaines, on sait que *Parallels*:
> - est *bourré de bug* (sans doute pour cibler la perf seule) notamment niveau conso CPU de diverses petites choses au fil du temps (le répertoire dans le Dock, etc. dont certains n'ont toujours aucune solution)
> ...



Parallels a encore été primé un seconde fois par Readers' Choice Awards Winners :

http://macs.about.com/od/readertore...he-Best-Of-The-Best-In-8-Mac-Categories_5.htm

Si il y avait autant de bugs que tu le dis et une aussi mauvaise application que cela, un aussi mauvais support, les récompenses comme celle-ci ne serait pas attribuée à nouveau 2 ans consécutifs.

Tu sais, il y a aussi des messages de membres qui disent que cela ne marche pas alors que ce n'est pas le cas, des gens qui s'inscrivent sur les forums pour signaler des problèmes qui n'existent pas...

Il y a des partisans d'autre logiciel de virtualisation, du PC physique et il y en aura toujours...

J'ai installé hier une nouvelle version de Parallels (mise à niveau) et tout s'est passé sans souci.

Je te renvoie à une de mes réponses pour un soit disant problème de lenteur. Il y a la base de connaissances de Parallels gratuite en français et même celle en anglais avec des notes techniques que l'on peut traduire en français. Ma réponse :

http://forums.macg.co/12474473-post21.html



chafpa a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc car je ne l'ai jamais rencontré sur les versions 5, 6, 7 et 8 maintenant ?
> Pour la caisse, je connais sauf pour la version 8 qui m'a été donnée vu la date de mon achat de la 7  .......



Je suis tout à fait de ton avis. Je mets à niveau mes versions de Parallels, je mets à jour quand MacG le signale; jamais je n'ai eu aucun souci de bug, de lenteur, de ... avec *aucune* de mes versions de Parallels.


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Mai 2013)

VMware propose au téléchargement une mise à jour mineure de son logiciel de virtualisation. Fusion 5.0.3 offre la prise en charge des partitions Boot Camp réalisée sur des disques durs d'une capacité de 3 To. Cette mise à jour corrige également son lot de bogues et offre un curseur plus réactif avec certaines applications notamment lorsque le mode Unity est activé.

Parallels Desktop est mis à jour avec comme préoccupation principale d'assurer une meilleure compatibilité avec les derniers iMac [8.0 (v.18480.859305) - 335,8 Mo]. Le virtualiseur sait aussi maintenant créer des machines virtuelles Boot Camp sur les iMac avec 3 To de disque dur, ainsi que créer des machines virtuelles depuis Boot Camp avec Windows 8 installé.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mai 2013)

Pour VMWare, t'es sûr du numéro de version?

Parce que je suis déjà en version 5.03 et elle ne date pas d'hier... mais du mois de mars!


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Mai 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour VMWare, t'es sûr du numéro de version?
> 
> Parce que je suis déjà en version 5.03 et elle ne date pas d'hier... mais du mois de mars!



Je suis en retard. Effectivement, les 2 mises à jours de VMWare Fusion 5 et de Parallels 8 datent de fin du mois de mars.

Je pensais trouver d'autres benchmarks, pour inclure un message mises à jour et nouveaux benchmarks.

Mais les benchmarks que j'ai déjà publiés (voir plus haut) sont tellement complets...

Bref cette recherche a retardé mon message pour les 2 mises à jour.
Avec mes excuses.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Juin 2013)

News de MacG :

Parallels Desktop révisé pour les MacBook Air 2013 et pour Mavericks.

Parallels propose une mise à jour de son virtualiseur qui colle à l'actualité récente d'Apple. La nouvelle version [8.0.18494 - 336 Mo] ajoute la compatibilité avec les derniers MacBook Air "Haswell". Vous pouvez aussi la récupérer depuis le système de mise à jour interne à l'application.

L'autre changement concerne Mavericks. Parallels Desktop commence à prendre en charge - de manière préliminaire - la Developer Preview du nouvel OS.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

*Parallels Desktop 8 vs VMware Fusion 5 : lequel choisir ?*

Sur une même page, les dossiers de tests parus dans la presse :

http://forums.macg.co/12475435-post474.html


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Juillet 2013)

News de MacG :

VMware Fusion 5, est affecté par des bugs graphiques avec les derniers MacBook Air 2013.
Un lecteur nous a signalé des problèmes de sauts d'image et de bandes noires dès qu'il passe sous Windows 7.

Ce dysfonctionnement est cependant référencé chez l'éditeur depuis une dizaine de jours. La première suggestion de VMware est de rebrancher son écran Thunderbolt si le MacBook Air utilise un tel moniteur externe. Sinon, l'autre solution consiste à modifier un fichier de configuration de Fusion pour ajouter une variable. L'opération n'est guère complexe, une autre fiche technique la détaille, ainsi qu'au travers d'une vidéo :

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=2054309&sliceId=1&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=974658371&stateId=1%200%20974664580


----------



## edd72 (17 Juillet 2013)

MDR, Jean-Miche, à quoi tu sers?

T'as oublié celle-là: "*Parallels Desktop et Fusion ne voient plus Boot Camp sur les MacBook Air 2013" 
*
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260597...oient-plus-boot-camp-sur-les-macbook-air-2013

Mais bon, intérêt zéro de faire un copié-collé des news de MacGé... comme d'hab' quoi.

C'est un forum, pour discuter, pas un mur pour copier-coller des trucs (parus sur MacGé, en plus!), je comprend que tu penses être un journaliste d'investigation en faisant cela mais... honnétement c'est absurde.

En plus, tu choisis ces "news" (en fonction de ton parti-pris) donc c'est encore plus idiot...


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Juillet 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> MDR, Jean-Miche, à quoi tu sers?
> T'as oublié celle-là: "*Parallels Desktop et Fusion ne voient plus Boot Camp sur les MacBook Air 2013"
> *
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260597...oient-plus-boot-camp-sur-les-macbook-air-2013



Heureusement que tu es là. En complément du sujet que tu évoques :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260387/le-macbook-air-2013-tres-eficace-avec-windows-8



edd72 a dit:


> Mais bon, intérêt zéro de faire un copié-collé des news de MacGé... comme d'hab' quoi.


Il y a les news de MacG et les news que je reporte spécifiquement pour le sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ?



edd72 a dit:


> C'est un forum, pour discuter, pas un mur pour copier-coller des trucs (parus sur MacGé, en plus!), je comprend que tu penses être un journaliste d'investigation en faisant cela mais... honnétement c'est absurde.


C'est un  forum c'est vrai. Je réponds dans le forum Windows sur Mac. J'ai beaucoup répondu aux utilisateurs de Virtual PC toutes versions et même créé avec le modérateur les sujets Virtual PC.
Je réponds -moins qu'à un certain moment c'est vrai- aux questions sur Parallels qui est mon logiciel de virtualisation. On ne peut parler que de ce que l'on connait. L'aide incluse dans les menus de Parallels est tellement bien faite qu'un utilisateur peut s'en sortir tout seul, encore qu'il y a des réglages par défaut : les réglages du Mac sont reportés automatiquement sur Windows.
La tendance générale est à la virtualisation dans toutes sociétés et collectivités locales, et même chez les hébergeurs et infogéreurs. Je travaille toujours dans l'informatique. 

Depuis 2000, j'ai toujours eu sur mon Mac, un logiciel permettant d'avoir Windows. J'ai une expérience en la matière. C'est ton cas ?



edd72 a dit:


> En plus, tu choisis ces "news" (en fonction de ton parti-pris) donc c'est encore plus idiot...


Le sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? permet aux utilisateurs de connaitre les mises à jours et de les appliquer immédiatement sur leurs versions. Il permet aussi à ceux que la virtualisation intéresse de faire le choix entre l'un des 2 logiciels concurrents avec les essais parus dans la presse spécialisée (voir plus haut).

Je n'ai aucun parti pris puisque toutes news et toutes mises à jours sur les 2 logiciels de virtualisation sont reportées.


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Août 2013)

Salut,
Dites, je suis un nouvel arrivant dans le monde du Mac (avec un MBA 13' ), et j'ai installé la version d'essai de 15 Jrs de Parallels Desktop 8.

Avant d'envisager d'acheter la version payante (éducation), j'aurais voulu savoir quand ils comptaient sortir la version 9 ?
Car elle sera payante si on a la 8 je suppose non ?
Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'il y avait une version 9 en cours de béta, non ?


Et du coup, ben si j'achetais la version 8 maintenant, et qu'il y avait une v9 qui sortait dans quelques mois, ça m'embetterait un peu 

Question : est-ce que VMware peut ouvrir les images virtuelles de //D ?


----------



## chafpa (5 Août 2013)

La version 8 est sortie l'année dernière à cette époque et comme j'étais passé à la version 7 quelques temps auparavant, j'ai eu droit à une mise à jour gratuite.

Cela fait 4 ans que je suis sur Mac et j'ai commencé avec la version 5 donc il semblerait qu'une version sorte chaque année et la 9 n'est peut-être pas loin.


----------



## MilesTEG (5 Août 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> La version 8 est sortie l'année dernière à cette époque et comme j'étais passé à la version 7 quelques temps auparavant, j'ai eu droit à une mise à jour gratuite.
> 
> Cela fait 4 ans que je suis sur Mac et j'ai commencé avec la version 5 donc il semblerait qu'une version sorte chaque année et la 9 n'est peut-être pas loin.


Haa, ils peuvent offir une mise à jour gratuite si la nouvelle version sort peu de temps après avoir acheté.

Tu me conseilles quoi ?
Attendre un peu avant d'acheter ma copie ?
(j'en aurais besoin vers Septembre, pour la rentrée scolaire)


----------



## chafpa (5 Août 2013)

Cela dépends de la date de sortie de Mavericks, le successeur de Mountain Lion. La pré-version a été présentée le 10 juin.

Tu en as besoin en septembre. Sachant que Parallels 8 est sorti 40 jours après Mountain Lion, tu ne pourras pas bénéficier d'une mise à jour gratuite. Je l'avais eu car j'avais acheté la version 7 le 18 août 2012 et la version 8 était sortie le 4 septembre 2012.

Pour rappel, Mountain Lion était sorti le 25 juillet 2012.


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Août 2013)

News de MacG:

Parallels apporte *une première solution* aux clients des *nouveaux MacBook Air 2013 et de Windows 8 à travers Boot Camp*. Avec ces machines, Apple a modifié le mode de démarrage EFI, entrainant une incompatibilité temporaire et ciblée. Les logiciels de virtualisation ne voient plus la partition Boot Camp sur laquelle est installé l'OS de Microsoft. VMware est également concerné, mais aucune mise à jour n'est encore disponible.

En attendant une révision plus simple d'emploi, Parallels a publié une fiche technique qui propose un petit script à récupérer et quelques commandes à copier-coller dans le Terminal pour modifier la machine virtuelle existante : 

http://kb.parallels.com/en/116582

*A court terme, il devrait y avoir une mise à jour de Parallels pour ce point sans être obligé d'utiliser le terminal*.

À noter, *toujours avec ces MacBook Air,* que les virtualiseurs peuvent aussi avoir du mal à détecter *l'iSight*. La faute aussi à un changement matériel, cette webcam n'est plus connectée en USB, mais en PCIe. WMware prépare un correctif sur ce point.


----------



## MilesTEG (19 Août 2013)

Salut, d'après une des news publiée aujourd'hui sur le site, la version 9 de //D devrait sortir début septembre.
Et d'après cette même news, si on achète //D 8 entre le 15 aout et le 31 octobre, on aura droit à une mise à niveau gratuite vers la version 9.

Mais est-ce que si je prend la version éducation à 3990 sur l'apple  store, je pourrais avoir la mise à niveau gratuite ? C'est pas très  clair dans la page en anglais The Parallels Desktop for Mac Tech  Guarantee 2013.			

Merci d'avance 
Miles


----------



## chafpa (19 Août 2013)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Salut, d'après une des news publiée aujourd'hui sur le site, la version 9 de //D devrait sortir début septembre.
> Et d'après cette même news, si on achète //D 8 entre le 15 aout et le 31 octobre, on aura droit à une mise à niveau gratuite vers la version 9.


Cela est un point assuré, j'en ai bénéficié mais quand à bénéficier d'une mise à niveau en version éducation et en plus sur l'Apple Store .............. j'ai comme un gros doute. :rose:


----------



## MilesTEG (19 Août 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Cela est un point assuré, j'en ai bénéficié mais quand à bénéficier d'une mise à niveau en version éducation et en plus sur l'Apple Store .............. j'ai comme un gros doute. :rose:


AU pire je prend la version éducation sur leur site, elle n'a que quelques cts de plus.
Mais pas moyen de trouver un email pour les contacter...


----------



## chafpa (19 Août 2013)

Et sur cette page 

- http://www.parallels.com/fr/contact/


----------



## MilesTEG (19 Août 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Et sur cette page
> 
> - http://www.parallels.com/fr/contact/


Je ne veux pas un n° de téléphone, je veux un email pour les contacter. 
Et les autres liens ne mènent qu'à des FAQ.


----------



## MilesTEG (27 Août 2013)

Bon, la page de la garantie technologique semble avoir été mise à jour. Et maintenant on voit clairement que la version education fait partie de l'offre de mise à niveau gratuite 



> *. Les produits Parallels Desktop 8 pour Mac suivants donnent droit à la Garantie technologique :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me reste plus qu'à retrouver mon mot de passe du compte sur onthehub


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2013)

POur info VMWare Fusion 6 est disponible

Par contre, contrairement à ce qui est indiqué sur le site de VMWare, cette nouvelle version nécessite MacOs X 10.7.5 minimum (et pas 10.6.7 comme indiqué dans les spécifications minimales)

Si vous utilisez toujours SnowLeopard, inutile d'acheter cette mise à jour!


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> POur info VMWare Fusion 6 est disponible
> 
> Par contre, contrairement à ce qui est indiqué sur le site de VMWare, cette nouvelle version nécessite MacOs X 10.7.5 minimum (et pas 10.6.7 comme indiqué dans les spécifications minimales)
> 
> Si vous utilisez toujours SnowLeopard, inutile d'acheter cette mise à jour!


Héhé j'ai fait la même constatation dans l'aprem


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2013)

J'étais à la recherche d'une nouvelle solution de virtualisation, ayant beaucoup de difficultés pour gérer une connection USB sous Virtual Box (il me fallait passer sous ActiveSync qui fonctionnait de façon aléatoire sous XP).

J'ai donc téléchargé Parallels 9 et VMWare 6 pour essayer des solutions alternatives. 

Il m'a fallu ensuite trouver une nouvelle licence XP pour faire fonctionner l'une et l'autre : ma version XP Home Edition de 2002 ne pouvait plus être activée à nouveau (je l'ai fait trop de fois sans doute). XP est d'ailleurs obligatoire pour moi, car le logiciel pour lequel j'ai besoin de la virtualisation n'est plus supporté et n'a plus été mis à jour depuis sa version 2 sous XP...

La licence trouvée sans trop de difficultés (mais légalement... avantage d'être sur un marché un peu périphérique) est un XP Professionnel 32 Bits; car non seulement il me faut du XP, mais en plus cela ne peut être du 64 bits. 

Une fois ma licence XP "renouvellée", j'ai reessayé d'installer VMWare 6, en exportant la machine virtuelle XP de Virtual Box. Installation sans problème, VMWare ayant reconnu la version XP Pro directement (alors que j'étais en XP Home sur Virtual Box !). J'ai juste eu besoin de régler le lecteur de DVD (Mac Mini late 2009 / OS X 10.7.5) qui n'était pas reconnu car issu d'une configuration héritée. J'ai un peu farfouillé, et le paramétrage s'est fait sans problèmes. La reconnaissance de ma connexion USB se fait maintenant sans difficultés, alors que sous Virtual Box il fallait reessayer 20 fois pour avoir une chance que cela marche (et encore...).

J'ai trouvé que VMWare était un peu lent, et la souris fonctionnait un peu bizarrement (j'utilise en fait un TrackBall Kensington). Là aussi, un peu de paramétrage et cela fonctionne aussi fluidement que sur Virtual Box.

J'ai essayé Parallels 9 ensuite, mais cette fois-ci en partant de zéro. J'ai rencontré pas mal de difficultés, notamment pour la connexion internet. Le logiciel ne me semblait pas très stable non plus, ayant connu quelques plantages. Peut-être était-ce du au fait que j'avais maintenant 3 logiciels de virtualisation sur mon Mini ? Sans doute aussi cela aurait été plus facile si j'avais suivi le même chemin que pour VMWare, en récupérant la machine virtuelle XP de Virtual Box.

A dire vrai je ne me suis pas posé beaucoup plus de questions : ça marchait sous VMWare sans réglage majeur, je n'ai pas trop réussi avec Parallels, et en plus VMWare est moins cher... La conclusion n'est pas difficile à trouver !

Il ne me reste plus maintenant qu'à essayer de faire tourner Sim City 4 version PC sous VMWare. J'ai repéré sur d'autres forums des méthodes pour éviter le fameux message d'erreur "could not initiate Direct Draw", mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à les faire fonctionner. Bah, si ça ne marche pas, ce n'est pas trop grave : mon objectif était de récupérer des connexions USB fiables, Sim City n'est que la cerise sur le gâteau...


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Octobre 2013)

News de MacG :

Parallels et VMware annoncent de nouvelles versions de leur logiciel de virtualisation. Alors, cette année, lequel est le plus rapide ? Parallels Desktop 9 ou VMware Fusion 6 ? :

Parallels Desktop 9 vs VMware Fusion : match nul !

La totalité des tests d'Ars Technica en anglais :

Showdown: Parallels Desktop 8 vs. VMware Fusion 5 | Ars Technica

D'autres tests devraient bientôt paraître comme ceux de 
- MacObserver 
- MacTech Labs.

Je donne à nouveau le lien direct des tests parus dans la presse pour Parallels Desktop 8 vs VMware Fusion 5 :

http://forums.macg.co/12475435-post474.html


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2013)

Les tests Parallels 8 vs. Fusion 5 sont hors de propos avec *Parallels 9* et *Fusion 6*.

Parallels ne peut plus excuser ses nombreuses instabilités derrière "mais on a de meilleures performances durant les jeux 3D".

Les performances en jeu 3D sont, à présent, identiques entre Parallels 9 et Fusion 6, reste que l'un est beaucoup plus stable que l'autre et aussi beaucoup plus pro avec des solutions multiplateformes permettant la portabilité entre les mondes Linux, Windows et OSX.


----------



## spok06 (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

je viens d'acheter Fusion 6 il tourne très bien sur un OSx10.8.5.
J'ai choisi Fusion car déjà il est moins cher y pas de pas de petite économie et que  VmWare est une grosse boutique ou les Update seront plus rapide et fréquent que parallel

Un gros regret ! c'est que ni l'un ni l'autre soit compatible avec DirectX 10 et 11. Pour faire tourner les derniers jeux c'est un peu loupé !
J'ai écrit au développement  de Fusion iils me confirment une mise à jour mais ils ne savent pas quand !

A++


----------



## aaplstrudel (14 Octobre 2013)

Parallels Desktop 9 est compatible Windows 8/DirectX 10 en tout cas.


----------



## dvd (1 Décembre 2013)

Je conseille d'installer bootcamp puis d'installer vmware pour monter la partition, c'est le jour et la nuit!

Auparavant, je virtualisais avec vmware. vu ma config, à 4Go, de ram, je descendais très vite à 700 Mo de disponible. Mon macbook était alorsextrêmement lent, les ventilos faisaient un bruit du tonnerre. Bref, j'avais cette VM mais je l'utilisais pas.

Un jour on m'a parlé de bootcamp. Je n'y avais jamais prêté attention car pour moi ca ne sert pas à grand chose de booter directement sur windows. Quand on m'a expliqué qu'on pouvait monter une partition bootcamp à partir de vmware ou parallels, je me suis décidé et bien m'en a pris!!! J'ai décidé d'allouer 20 Go (en attendant d'acheter un nouveau disque dur avec plus d'espace) à Windows.

Je monte ma partition bootcamp avec VMware 5 et c'est incroyable!! Sur mes 4Go, j'en ai désormais 1400 Mo de libre quand je lance Windows 7 (avec Firefox, Mail et iTunes d'ouverts sur Mac)! Les ventilos se font beaucoup plus discrets, il n'y a presque plus de lag quand j'utilise W7! Vraiment je vous conseille cette méthode car c'est la plus efficace pour les petites configurations comme la mienne. 

Cerise sur le gâteau, peu utile dans mon utilisation, on peut booter directement en natif windows (par contre sur ma config le track pad n'est pas très bien pris en charge, ca ne réagit pas bien du tout et pas de driver sur ma config).

Je ne sais pas quelle est la raison technique de cette métamorphose mais je vous conseille vraiment cette méthode.
En espérant que mon témoignage vous soit utile.


----------



## tboy (30 Août 2015)

Je déterre un thread un peu ancien, mais à la sortie des nouvelles versions des deux protagonistes, j'ai hésité entre les deux.
En effet je roule ma bosse avec parallels depuis la version 9. Et avant la mise-à-jour, je me pose à chaque fois la question de savoir si je ne changerais pas de crémerie. Ici encore plus, dans la mesure où je suis en train de convertir mon mac-mini en router/esxi. Je me dis que la compatibilité des images pourrait me faciliter la vie.

J'ai installé les deux versions afin de comparer. Point de vue performance, je n'ai pas remarqué de différence et je n'en attendais pas. Mon usage est bureautique et limité, et les deux m'ont semblé répondre aussi bien l'un que l'autre. Je n'ai pas non plus rencontré de problème de copier-coller avec vmware, ce qui lui est reproché par certains. Peut-Être que j'ai eu de la chance.

Par contre, grosse déception avec vmware: Après l'avoir installé, et sans faire tout de suite le rapprochement, j'ai perdu la main sur toute une séries d'équipements qui se trouvaient dans un subnet particulier (192.168.182.0/24). Je me suis aperçu que c'est vmware qui avait pris la liberté de choisir 192.168.182.1 comme ip pour l'interface nat (vmnet8). J'ai cherché dans les options où on définissait les ip pour vmnet8, et pour vmnet1, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je peux, d'après ma recherche, changer à la main en éditant un fichier de config. Mais pourquoi diable n'est-ce pas quelque part dans l'interface de configuration ? Avec parallels desktop c'est clair et simple à modifier dans les paramètres. Ai-je mal regardé ? Je pense que je vais rester avec parallels. Avez-vous préféré vmware et pour quelles raisons ?


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Août 2015)

Salut, e' ce qui me concerne je reste sur Parallels desktop depuis la version 8 car l'intégration des applications Windows dans le mac est bien meilleure (mode cohérence). Le menu démarrer (quand il est présent dans la version de windows) est bien plus facile d'accès. La gestion des périphériques usb est aussi kiné meilleure avec //D qu'avec VMware pour ce que j'avais testé à l'époque. Ça s'est peut être amélioré ça. 
Mais à chaque fois que j'ai essayé VMware (en gros à chaque grosse maj de //D) j'ai été déçu et je suis revenu à //D. 
Après il y a probablement du subjectif, dans le sens où je préfère l'ergonomie du logiciel //D à VMware. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, si tu es resté chez // depuis la version 9,il doit bien y avoir une raison :-D 
Teste les nouvelles versions pendant la période d'essai, et tu verras à la fin ;-) 
 Moi je suis sur la version  d'essai de //D 11 encore quelques jours et après je passe à la caisse. (comme je suis enseignant j'ai une petite ristourne ;-)) 

Envoyé de mon A0001 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## chafpa (30 Août 2015)

Erreur, sorry !


----------

